# Ultimate Warrior Passes Away



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> WWE is shocked and deeply saddened to learn of the passing of one of the most iconic WWE Superstars ever, The Ultimate Warrior. Warrior began his WWE career in 1987 and quickly went on to become one of the biggest stars in WWE history. Warrior became WWE Champion at WrestleMania VI, defeating Hulk Hogan in an epic encounter. We are grateful that just days ago, Warrior had the opportunity to take his rightful place in the WWE Hall of Fame and was also able to appear at WrestleMania 30 and Monday Night Raw to address his legions of fans. WWE sends its sincere condolences to Warrior’s family, friends and fans. Warrior was 54 and is survived by his wife Dana and his two daughters.



http://www.wwe.com
RIP, bone-chilling, thoughts go to his family.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

*What the hell? This can't be true.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I hope his twitter was hacked


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

You've gotta be fucking kidding me.

I really hope he was hacked.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

No way, no damned way. Has to be faked. He did seem kinda red and winded after his raw segment, but hell when wasn't he red and winded after being near a ring.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Speechless


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Ratman said:


> I hope his twitter was hacked


Same. Come on, we just saw him last night on Raw and he looked fine.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

fuuuuccck! finally accepted back in the WWE and the day after dies  RIP Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Just saw Triple H's tweet too, I haven't seen this announced anywhere else yet. Hopefully, Hunter's account was hacked.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

R.I.P. His speech on Raw had a more deeper personal message than we realized. He was one of my favourite wrestlers when I was a kid, and was happy when he showed up on Raw. Not many of us would have expected that he had health problems, and perhaps he did not, but I think everyone should listen and view that speech and then look at his previous matches and interviews to fully understand what he meant by that quote he gave in terms of personal and philosophically. The man is deceased, let him Rest In Peace and the legacy of the Ultimate Warrior will live on by us fans and the WWE.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

If it's true, then they got really lucky on the timing of inducting him.

Meltzer says he's on the phone checking right now.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

...the HELL?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

We'll hear something more concrete over the coming minutes hopefully, praying it's a hack as well.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

The WWE has now retweeted Triple H.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Because of speculation of hacking, I'm closing this. If somehow it turns out to be true then I'll open it back up.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

According to HHH's twitter account. What the actual fuck?! He was only on Raw 26 hours ago. Absolutely stunned.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/ultimate-warrior-passes-away-26223975

Speechless.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

What in the actual fuck...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I can't believe this.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

This can't be true, what the fuck?


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

wat!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Holy shit.... He just made amends with them too...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I'm speechless... RIP Warrior.


----------



## fredrogers75 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Just checked Twitter before I went to sleep and saw this. Unreal.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF why? He got to go out on top at least... right? 

And his two little girls at the HOF ceremony. RIP. This is terrible.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

wtf


----------



## Xyll (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

What in the hell?


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

this makes no sense...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

RIP.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Not funny dude...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

NO. What the fuck ?? Are you kidding me???


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

What the hell?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Confirmed. It's on WWE.COM.

Holy shit.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Thank God he was alive to enjoy his place in the Hall of Fame and enjoy himself on RAW last night.

RIP Warrior


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I just don't know what to say. Speechless. What the hell...


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Wow that's crazy. He was just there yesterday. RIP.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

This is terrible


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Wow I was thinking that he didn't look good walking down to ring last night and it looked like he was struggling. I can't believe he died


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I have no idea what to say to this. He looked fine last night. Is there any word on how he passed?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I'm speechless 

At least he got to the HoF before passing.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

WWE.com making it official:


> WWE is shocked and deeply saddened to learn of the passing of one of the most iconic WWE Superstars ever, The Ultimate Warrior. Warrior began his WWE career in 1987 and quickly went on to become one of the biggest stars in WWE history. Warrior became WWE Champion at WrestleMania VI, defeating Hulk Hogan in an epic encounter. We are grateful that just days ago, Warrior had the opportunity to take his rightful place in the WWE Hall of Fame and was also able to appear at WrestleMania 30 and Monday Night Raw to address his legions of fans. WWE sends its sincere condolences to Warrior’s family, friends and fans. Warrior was 54 and is survived by his wife Dana and his two daughters.


http://www.wwe.com/inside/ultimate-warrior-passes-away-26223975

Absolutely crazy. This is just too weird..


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I can't believe this.... We just fucking saw him 

RIP Ultimate Warrior


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Shit. I can't believe this.

Rest in peace, Warrior, and thanks for all the memories. You made my childhood!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I was just about to close down the laptop and head to bed when I checked WWE.com. HOLY FUCKING SHIT. What in the hell??????


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

It's not on WWE.com


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Damn.....and he was literally just on Raw. Holy fuck...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Its on wwe.com, FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK NO


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Holy Christ... This is just unbelievable. Especially after making amends with the company and celebrating his night into the WWE Hall of Fame. 

Just...Wow.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Never was a fan, but you cannot deny the legacy that he created. 

R.I.P


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

This HAS to be a rumour ... you know. like the one they had decades ago ??


----------



## step73121 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I have chills about this right now being the fact that I saw him last night on TV. Can't take everyday for granted. RIP


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

How crazy life can be sometimes. Dude, just got into the Hall of Fame and got to step into the ring again during Raw to a humongous reception, then he died today. Whoa.

R.I.P to a legend.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I am speechless. He was just there last night. RIP Ultimate Warrior. So glad I had the honer and privilege of seeing your HOF induction live.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I don't even know what to say. I am.. Its unfucking real..


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*










It doesn't seem fake to me.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



Reaper Jones said:


> NO. What the fuck ?? Are you kidding me???


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I am in total disbelief


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



Reaper Jones said:


> This HAS to be a rumour ... you know. like the one they had decades ago ??


I'm so sorry, man. I know he meant so much to you.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

a huge part of my childhood is gone. RIP

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



CHIcagoMade said:


> It's not on WWE.com


Check again, it is now.

This is terrible. R.I.P. Warrior.


----------



## Andrew_2 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

R.I.P. You will be missed.
Atleast he went out on the top of the world. (HOF and RAW segment)


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



Reaper Jones said:


> This HAS to be a rumour ... you know. like the one they had decades ago ??


Nope. http://www.wwe.com/inside/ultimate-warrior-passes-away-26223975


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

In his promo... well maybe I shouldn't say this, but it's on my mind.. didn't it sound like he was saying "goodbye" and that "The Warrior" will live on forever in the rest of us?

Or am I reaching?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

...What?!?


Totally in disbelief. Rest in peace...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*









:jose RIP


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Stephanie tweeted it too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

It is on the frontpage of WWE.COM.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

At least he made peace with the McMahon family and the WWE universe.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Wow WTF! This is a total shocker.

RIP Warrior. Damn.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

That's just...wow...and at age 54. My god...

When you watch iconic matches of the past and realize that all the participants have passed, it makes you go "whoa what the fuck?" The only really good match from WM7 has seen every single participant die-Savage, Elizabeth, Sherri and now Warrior. That's a depressing thought.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Wow, terrible terrible news here . He just got out into the HoF and was on Raw and this?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Fuck fuck fuck


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I... I... wow, just holy shit wow.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Oh man  RIP.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

You have got to be kidding me...


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Holy shit! This is just hard to believe. My kid has my old Warrior pillow wrestler in her bedroom right now.


----------



## BJJHUSH (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

What the sam hell!? RIP UW


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Upon opening this I thought it was some sick joke or a thread about the rumors that Warrior had died in the 90's.

Upon entering the thread, shock. Pure shock. Wasn't a huge fan of the guy but I was happy that he had reconciled with the WWE and finally entered the Hall Of Fame.

R.I.P


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

how did he die? anyone know?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

WTF?! How? He didn't really look bad or anything at RAW, what could have possibly happened since then? Really sad if this is legit, which I'm afraid it is.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Wow.... Unbelievable.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

WTF? We just saw him last night. This is really heartbreaking. RIP.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Holy testicle Tuesday. This is just...wow.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I bet the Hall of Fame killed him.... He probably partied his ass off this week.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Oh my god... What!!?? He looked marvelous at HOF & on RAW last night.... I'm shocked more than Taker losing the streak at this!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

What...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I can't believe this. I'm in absolute shock. I don't want to believe it.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Wow. Another wrestler gone way too soon. Hate to speak ill on it, but this is what heavy drug use and grueling "fake" matches will ultimately do to a person.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

This is really sad, RIP.

I did notice that he was breathing quite heavy during his promo yesterday, though.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Rip warrior shocked


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I am speechless...


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

RIP Warrior. Thanks so much for the memories. No matter what people think of him, there's a little Warrior in all of us somewhere from watching him growing up. So sad right now.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



BigEMartin said:


> how did he die? anyone know?



I'm hearing a drug overdose


----------



## cjmacd1989 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

RIP Ultimate Warrior  UNREAL


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



BigEMartin said:


> how did he die? anyone know?


This was just announced less than 20 minutes ago. How would anyone know? They most we can do is speculate.



Brandough said:


> I'm hearing a drug overdose


From whom? Random people on twitter and reddit?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I guess Foley gets his Ambassador gig back now.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

I couldn't believe it myself. R.I.P Warrior.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Speechless. Wasn't a diehard fan of Warrior, but it's crazy that he passed away. At least he ended on a positive note with the 'E. R.I.P


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Cmon Plz tell me his account was hacked or something? He just on RAW and now he dead


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

WTF?!?!?! ... That's mental, he was on Raw Monday night and seemed in great spirits, I wonder what has happened!!!!

This is crazy  I'm glad he at least got to be there for induction but still, that's mad, I'm shocked!!!


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Thing is it was JUST announced that he was going to be a guest of honor at Wizard World Minnesota. Seems odd that if he knew he was about to die that he'd be booking appearances like that.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



LigerJ81 said:


> Cmon Plz tell me his account was hacked or something? He just on RAW and now he dead


nope it's 100% real


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Can't believe it...it's like a cruel joke. He finally mends his relationship with WWE and passes away. Signed a multi-year deal as an Ambassador and he'll be unable to fulfill...

Beyond stunned right now.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

RIP to my first favorite wrestler ever. Horrific.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Dave Meltzer ‏@davemeltzerWON 6s
As you all probably know now, it is true. Warrior passed away tonight at 54.

Meltzer confirming the news 

RIP Warrior


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

This is surreal. This is just unbelievably sad.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Ultimate Warrior's final promo*





1:10

Anybody find his final promo, for a lack of a better word, foreshadowing? 

"Every man beats his final beat." - Warrior 

RIP Warrior


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Man, that's going to just be overwhelmingly tough on his family (wife, two daughters and mother). Wow.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

It's on WWE.com.

Fecking hell, well out of the blue.

RIP


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

It's not a hoax guys. Nattie, Curtis Axel adn Darren Young have all just tweeted about it.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



TheORKINMan said:


> Thing is it was JUST announced that he was going to be a guest of honor at Wizard World Minnesota. Seems odd that if he knew he was about to die that he'd be booking appearances like that.


chances are he had a stroke or heart attack


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow. I have a bad feeling this may have been a suicide.....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Goodbye Warrior, you will always run wild in my heart..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> WTF?!?!?! ... That's mental, he was on Raw Monday night and seemed in great spirits, I wonder what has happened!!!!
> 
> This is crazy  I'm glad he at least got to be there for induction but still, that's mad, I'm shocked!!!


My mom always says that sometimes people hang on just long enough to make peace with others and themselves. Hopefully he did. RIP.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

RIP.. Really glad Warrior and WWE were able to patch their relationship up.. Let this be a lesson to all of us. Whatever gripes of problems you have with someone, settle it immediately. Life is so short, and we never know when it will be our time to pass on. So glad Warrior was able to get into the Hall of Fame and have one last RAW promo.. Unbelievable.. So shocking.. RIP Warrior


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Holy fuck, I happened to see a death headline flash when I was trying to get to the network screen of wwe.com but I didn't catch the name quick enough. My jaw dropped when I went back to the main page to check the name on the article.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I have these crazy theories in my head that I wish I don't have right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I feel really fucking bad for his 2 kids that JUST walked their day to the HOF stage. WOW.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What the fuck? Did not expect this at all. R.I.P Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Buried by the king. RIP


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

What the FUCK? Are you kidding me...?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Well, if it's true. 

He died unexpectedly, but I hope he died a happy man. I mean, he set the record straight. Managed to get off years of abuse thrown his way off his chest. 

I feel so sad for his daughters ... and his wife who looked so happy during the HOF ceremony. 

This is surreal man ..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Tell me I'm sleeping. Tell me I'm sleeping. Tell me I'm sleeping.

This is fucking surreal. Sur-fucking-real.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Wow. Reported on wwe.com now - Shocking. I wonder how the hell it happened. Heart attack? He didn't do the usual ring rope shake, he seemed to try and it was too hard for him. Can't imagine he was into drugs. 

Casts his words from Raw in a different eerie light...


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



Brandough said:


> I'm hearing a drug overdose


Makes plenty of sense...

Probably hung out with a few old school friends did a few party favors like he did in 1992. Heart couldn't take it and gave out on him


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

My first wrestling hero. Closely followed by the other half of the Ultimate Maniacs, Macho.

Pretty stunned. Could see how proud his wife and 2 girls were of him at the HoF, gutted for them.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



Jack Thwagger said:


> My mom always says that sometimes people hang on just long enough to make peace with others and themselves. Hopefully he did. RIP.


Your mother is a smart woman


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I've edited the OP to avoid any confusion. Mods can do what they will with it.


RIP


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Wow. Wonder what happened, maybe he did a little too much during his promo (him pulling the ropes, looked like he was struggling doing that)? My guess would be heart attack, but still..wow, we literally just saw him.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

What in fucktopia?


----------



## ElvenRogue737 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Ratman said:


> I hope his twitter was hacked


His twitter was not hacked, check the wwe website.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I can't even comprehend this

WTF 

RIP


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

He was huffing & puffing a lot on RAW last night, but Warrior always looks blown up, so I didn't think anything of it... Completely and utterly shocked by this... So glad I got to see him 1 last time... Can't believe it. Condolences to his wife & kids, this shocks me more than the end of the streak. I'm just numb right now


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I can't believe this shit ... just unreal. RIP Warrior, glad we got to see him get inducted before he passed. My heart goes out to his daughters and family.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



> James ‏@Jamesfspencer
> I met the ultimate warrior this morning at New Orleans airport












Fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I hate this. He was alwsys a favorite of mine. DAMN THIS. RIP to one of my childhood heroes.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Damn. We just saw him inducted into the HOF and did a promo on Raw. This seems so out of no where. One minute you're here, the next you're gone. He truly is a legend. RIP Warrior.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

This is shocking. It's barely been a day since he was on TV.


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

ya im thinking a sucide also for some reason... man RIP


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Is this real life


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

He looked so happy all weekend as well, every picture he has a big smile.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Fuck this indeed is shocking, just wow he was roaring only 24 hours ago.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Holy fucking shit.:faint:

RIP Warrior you were one of the greats.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Well im glad that he got inducted into the wwe hall of fame before he passed and not because he passed.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Holy Shit. RIP Warrior


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



Rick_James said:


> WTF?! How? He didn't really look bad or anything at RAW, what could have possibly happened since then? Really sad if this is legit, which I'm afraid it is.


Heart related probably.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's final promo*

I was just watching this myself now on Youtube, as I remember him saying something about things ahead or something, I'm having to rewatch it now, shocked isn't the word!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I'm shocked. He was just inducted in the Hall of Fame... He was at Wrestlemania and even cut a promo on Raw. 

Rest in Peace


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Damn. I can't believe I got to watch him cut a promo from inside the ring yesterday. See you in Valhalla, Warrior.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

This is sad and sudden. I'm really glad we were privileged to get one last promo from him yesterday on Raw. Life is just too short man. R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

WTF happened? 

Terrible news,RIP Warrior


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

WOW. Feel terrible for his two little kids


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Just wow. Literally checked twitter before going to sleep as its 5am and I see HHH's tweet, didn't believe it and kept refreshing. Stunned. We saw him 26 hours ago. He looked a little winded and as if he was struggling to shake the ropes but fucking hell, I just can't believe it. RIP Warrior, so glad you took your rightful place in the HOF and went out on top.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

wow


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Awful just awful. I am so stunned right now


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Oh my god. There aren't any words for this.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*

Wow wtf I remember thinking he looks like he might collapse last night but i just thought it was character since I never really saw him, RIP


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Billy Kidman said:


> Fuck.


Unreal.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

You mean to Tell me this Man made amends with the WWE, sign Muti year deal as an ambassador for the WWE, got into Inducted into The HoF with his Wife and 2 Daughters and was on RAW Monday Night tell the Fans he'll be with the E for a few more years, to sudenly pass away the next night.

This sucks man.
RIP Warrior


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I wonder what happened.. he looked in bad shape last night but... still.. fuck.... this fucking sucks.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Life is a troll...this is messed up. RIP.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

RIP Warrior. The fact that we just saw him yesterday makes this hit even harder. Man. What a shock.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Any reputable sources on the cause of death?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Damn sorry about the burial joke in my earlier post i didnt know it was legit..
So shocking, just saw him live on Monday and now hes gone...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I don't even....


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

*Well this is just awful. I didn't get to watch him as a child, but I was still a fan. *


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Damn.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I dont believe in gods and angels and all that but WOW,the timing of this is just scary.

He gets to the HOF,appears in WM and raw after many years and dies the day after?

I cant believe it.

RIP ULTIMATE WARRIOR!


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*



Lord Stark said:


> Heart related probably.


Maybe.... I dunno, this may end up making yahoo news though, I wouldn't be surprised. I guess it's best not to speculate, but still, what are the odds here? At least on the bright side, he had that last moment of glory and the spotlight, but still, very tragic, regardless of what transpired.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Wow

RIP


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

*SONOFAB*TCH!!!!!!* 

I can't believe this.... 



He was just there on RAW thanking us....GODDAMMIT ALL!! :cuss::cuss::cuss:




dammit.....


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

What the fuck?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Wow I am so shocked. He was just inducted Saturday to the Hall of Fame and was just on Raw last night. I am glad we got to see one last promo from him last night. RIP Warrior.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I wanna see the body, this is too fucking weird.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

This is in-fucking-sane...RIP Warrior


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

That's so unfortunate. I'm glad he at least got to make peace with the company and have a final moment to shine.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I cannot process this. Did he exacerbate some kind of medical condition on Raw? OD? Suicide? Gobsmacked!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

At this point it feels either heart problems or a suspicious death


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Absolutely shocked. R.I.P. And my prayers to his family.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I literally just got done watching Raw since I missed it last night, then come on here to talk about Raw and find this. I JUST saw him on my TV an hour ago. This is bizarre. Drug-related? He go on a massive coke-binge in NOLA after Raw or something?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Man, it's like he knew...






(he really looked to be laboring/pained in hindsight here as well - has to have been his heart)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I really hope shaking those ropes like crazy and trying to revive the intensity of his younger years had nothing to do with this ... It can't be anything but a heart attack imo.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*






Watching his speech at Raw again and it does feel abit weird that he's saying words like.. 


> "Every man's heart one day beats it's final beat, his lungs breathe their final breath."﻿


and 



> "The spirit of Ultimate Warrior will run forever!"


Also, with watery eyes.


R.I.P Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

This is truly shocking. Just very sad thinking of those two little girls at the HOF ceremony.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

This is surreal. I saw the man in person yesterday............


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I still can't believe this... so surreal to see him yesterday and now he's gone. RIP.


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Unbelievable . absolutely shocking


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

That promo...be knew what he was doing. He knew.

Rip, old man. U mattered.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

No fucking way man, just 24 hours ago he was talking to all of us about final beats and whatnot. He was finally at peace with vince and the WWE, crazy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

@WadeBarrett: Truly awful news about The Ultimate Warrior's passing. Thoughts go out to his family. RIP.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



musclehead said:


> I wanna see the body, *this is too fucking weird*.


:shocked: So is that post.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

This is so fucked up. I hope it's not true, but if it is, & it is being reported on WWE.com my heart goes out to his family. 
I was never a fan, but I respected him, I enjoyed his Hall of Fame speech & I respected that he lived his life the way he wanted.
R.I.P. Warrior.


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

One minute I make jokes about how Warrior should have interrupted Hulk Hogan with a smoke filled ring to now I am thinking of something classy to say. I pray to our Lord and Savior Jesus that Warrior will be at peace.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No.... just how? God damnit. RIP Warrior.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

The Ulitmate Warrior will forever with us, just as he said out of his own mouth 48 hrs ago. This is just brutally sad.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Wow...just...wow.

I was just talking to my friend about how good he looked and this? And then that promo he cut...it's like he knew.

Man.

R.I.P Warrior.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

RIP to one more of my childhood heroes. Can't believe Ultimate Warrior and Macho Man are both gone.

Yes, his promo from RAW starts to make more sense. He knew. I'm glad he was able to make amends and come back to the WWE family before he passed away.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

The timing of this (making amends with WWE, making HOF, and last night giving one last promo on how the Warrior's spirit will live on forever) give this death a freakishly eerie feeling to it.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

This is shocking, so crazy to think after seeing him on Raw 24 hours ago... RIP Warrior


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

RIP Warrior. Glad we got to see him accept his induction into the HOF before this unfortunate tragedy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

His promo will be so chilling to re-listen to if this comes out as suicide


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> I cannot process this. Did he exacerbate some kind of medical condition on Raw? OD? Suicide? Gobsmacked!


He didn't look well last night IMO, he was limping all over the place.

He probably partied after raw too, and his heart probably just gave out sadly.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Not sure if posted, but, again:

http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/08/ultimate-warrior-dead-dies-wwe/


What the fuck, I am mindblown....


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I can't believe it! Especially the timing is just crazy


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

R.I.P Warrior. You will be missed.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Fuck. He was just there last night...wow! R.I.P 

His legacy will live on.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Terrible and shocking news.

Life is strange.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Man, this sucks.


18 years and you finally make peace and that's the end?


This is beyond sad, especially since we just saw him last night. I'm in total shock right now.


Warrior went out with no ill will left in him. All previous beefs were squashed but damn, this shouldn't be the end of the book that is the Ultimate Warrior. And seeing those little girls, I pray for them.


RIP Warrior


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



TJC93 said:


> His promo will be so chilling to re-listen to *if this comes out as suicide*


God I hope that isn't the case.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

*RIP*
_On the bright side atleast he finally made the amends with the wrestling world. All he ever really wanted to do was set the record straight so his legacy could live on....
And it has!_


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Some people are speculating suicide was the cause because his promo on RAW sounded like a suicide note.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

If its true though, damn


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Screw Bret and the other guy who showed no respect to Warrior at his HOF speech.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I have a feeling that he knew his time was coming and that's why he did one last promo last night.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

It's legit, Triple H, Steph, WWE and JR all tweeting condolences

R.I.P

Terrible news


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Truly saddening news. I would imagine he likely suffered the same fate as the likes of Macho Man Randy Savage and Eddie Guererro, his heart gave out due to his past experiences


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

@HulkHogan: RIP WARRIOR. only love. HH

Respect


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Feel really bad for his young daughters... :$

I just saw him on Raw yesterday. I think all the excitement of the Hall of Fame and on Raw was too much for his heart. :'(


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

It was so weird when he was giving his speech yesterday. It almost sounded like a farewell speech to the fans and to the world. 

I'm not suggesting anything, but the timing is extremely odd.


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

He looked short of breath a lot last night.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

*Sure wasn't expecting something like this right after I logged in. It's almost as if something taken directly from a conspiracy article. 

Wiki says it might be drug overdose...although if you watch his videos it always seemed like he was a healthy man who liked to keep himself healthy...but what do I know. Oh well full details will come soon enough. *


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Very shaken up about this. Feel terrible for his wife and daughters.

WWE lost an icon tonight.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

People with the suicide bullshit need to fucking stop. He had two beautiful daughters and a loving, devoted wife. He had everything to live for. Stop it already!


----------



## ThaCoolness (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I can't even fathom the shit I'm hearing. He was on RAW legitimately yesterday night. Yesterday fucking night. What the hell is going on?


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Shit, clicked on PWTorch to see headline just as it was breaking, but was hoping HHH's twitter account had been hacked.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

What the hell?!?! He was just on RAW on Monday...if true, RIP.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



New World Order. said:


> I can't believe it! Especially the timing is just crazy


Legit creeps the fuck out of me that it's like death waited until he got his speech in and showed up on Raw. Just fucking unreal.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



ice_edge said:


> *Sure wasn't expecting something like this right after I logged in. It's almost as if something taken directly from a conspiracy article.
> 
> Wiki says it might be drug overdose...although if you watch his videos it always seemed like he was a healthy man who liked to keep himself healthy...but what do I know. Oh well full details will come soon enough. *


He wasn't a user in the day, was critical of those that were. I can't imagine he would be doing anything like that with two daughters he cares deeply for to raise.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Reaper Jones said:


> People with the suicide bullshit need to fucking stop. He had two beautiful daughters and a loving, devoted wife. He had everything to live for. Stop it already!


This, I just can't and won't believe he killed himself.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I cannot speak for anyone else on this board, but damn...I feel numb.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

What in the hell???

He was just on Raw LAST NIGHT!!!

Wow, this is crazy.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Wow, just Wow. RIP Warrior.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



The True Believer said:


> Some people are speculating suicide was the cause because his promo on RAW sounded like a suicide note.


cant see him doing that to his daughters


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

God no, I am sad and disbelief. 
R.I.P Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



connormurphy13 said:


> The timing of this (making amends with WWE, making HOF, and last night giving one last promo on how the Warrior's spirit will live on forever) give this death a freakishly eerie feeling to it.


I feel that too, it's crazy isn't it? I know he didn't go mad like he used to do when he was on Raw entering the ring and shaking the ropes (obviously) but he looked really well I thought.

He shook the ropes a bit but that was it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

@IAmJericho: Devastated to hear of the passing of @UltimateWarrior. He was a childhood hero of mine & he vs @HulkHogan WM6 is still one of the best ever

Sorry about posting all these just more evidence for any doubters


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

[USER]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk1S0ior3JY[/USER]

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. If what that man did makes the blood pulse through the body of others. It makes them bleed deeper that's something that's larger than life. His spirit will be immortalised, by the story tellings, the loyalty, by the memory of those who honour him and make what the man did live forever. YOU are the legend makers of Ultimate Warrior".

- RIP Warrior. 

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK!!!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Fuckin everyone is tweeting it now


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I wonder if he asked to do the promo on RAW or if HHH/Steph/Vince asked him if he wanted to do one...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

This is crazy shit man.

RIP WARRIOR.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



ThaCoolness said:


> I can't even fathom the shit I'm hearing. He was on RAW legitimately yesterday night. Yesterday fucking night. What the hell is going on?


This is reality. One day I'm talking on the phone with my wife while away on a business trip. That night she passes away in her sleep.

I grieve for his family. I know their pain.

He headlined the first WWE event I ever attended, against Jake the Snake.

RIP big fella. Thanks for the memories. Time for the final trip back to the home planet. I'll miss you.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



TJC93 said:


> @IAmJericho: Devastated to hear of the passing of @UltimateWarrior. He was a childhood hero of mine & he vs @HulkHogan WM6 is still one of the best ever
> 
> Sorry about posting all these just more evidence for any doubters


Nah post away, they're confirming things and they're out publicly on twitter, post as much as you like dude!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

IGN has just posted the story as well

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/09/ultimate-warrior-passes-away

Life is absurd.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I doubt it was drug overdose, the guy was gonna have a Mick Foley like Ambassador position. He wouldn't do drugs to get fired.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

insane timing.

He's got two girls under 14 as well. Horrible news.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

What in God's name happened...I just can't process this...

RIP Warrior.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

He didn't look too good on RAW. Maybe he was ill and it was a farewell. And he didn't want the WWE to talk about it? 

The whole thing is strange to me. Not too long ago he was pretty active on the internet and he had a match against Orlando Jordan in a wrestling ring and he looked fantastic. Then on Monday he looked pretty bad. And then Boom. 

Pretty shocking and sad.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Warrior 4/7/14 - "Every mans heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe its final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the bodies of others; If it makes them believe deeper in something larger than life; than his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized."


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

What...Wow, I'm shocked.
R.I.P Warrior.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Is it possible he had cancer or something?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Reaper Jones said:


> People with the suicide bullshit need to fucking stop. He had two beautiful daughters and a loving, devoted wife. He had everything to live for. Stop it already!


 He was also 54 years of age, and he looked fairly well just 24 hours ago.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



TNA is Here said:


> He didn't look too good on RAW. Maybe he was ill and it was a farewell. And he didn't want the WWE to talk about it?
> 
> The whole thing is strange to me. Not too long ago he was pretty active on the internet and he had a match against Orlando Jordan in a wrestling ring and he looked fantastic. Then on Monday he looked pretty bad. And then Boom.
> 
> Pretty shocking and sad.


yeah he looked pretty bad last night.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Wikipedia confirmed it, cageside, one of the best sources news confirmed. I usually say RIP, but now I say, WTF? This can't be true I was just watching RAW a day ago and h was there... And that"Everyone can be the Ultimate Warrior" final promo, it's just like he knew that his dead will come soon. Very saddened by the news. RIP


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Saintpat said:


> This is reality. One day I'm talking on the phone with my wife while away on a business trip. That night she passes away in her sleep.


Geez, I'm so sorry man.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



down_nola said:


> Warrior 4/7/14 - "Every mans heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe its final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the bodies of others; If it makes them believe deeper in something larger than life; than his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized."


Man how we will remember those words


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

WTF! This is so sad and shocking


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



CNB said:


> [USER]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk1S0ior3JY[/USER]
> 
> "Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. If what that man did makes the blood pulse through the body of others. It makes them bleed deeper that's something that's larger than life. His spirit will be immortalised, by the story tellings, the loyalty, by the memory of those who honour him and make what the man did live forever. YOU are the legend makers of Ultimate Warrior".
> 
> ...


Wow, that just gave me fucking chills


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Wow!fpalm 

It's true. 

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/pro-wrestling-legend-ultimate-warrior-dead-54/story?id=23250160

R.I.P.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

But he was just on Raw last night!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

OMG..WTF.

I dont know what to say.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Never been a Warrior fan, but this is fucking spooky.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

in legit shock. I'm sorta used to hearing wrestlers die and stuff, but not the night after i seen them on Raw and watch their HOF speech.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

He was just on RAW yesterday! What the fuck!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Saintpat said:


> This is reality. One day I'm talking on the phone with my wife while away on a business trip. That night she passes away in her sleep.
> 
> I grieve for his family. I know their pain.
> 
> ...


love to you dude!!!!


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I'm in complete shock and speechless. Both Macho and Warrior patched things up with Vince and the WWE and now both passed on after.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

If Punk is a man he will break his silence, wasn't warrior one of his favourites?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

WTH?!! That sucks. I'm glad he got to live long enough to make a speech at the WWE HOF, attend WM30, and attend Raw last night. Thoughts & prayers to his family & friends. RIP Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I just watched Raw online an hour ago..I don't know what to say


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



down_nola said:


> Warrior 4/7/14 - "Every mans heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe its final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the bodies of others; If it makes them believe deeper in something larger than life; than his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized."


Oh man. Holy shit


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

That speech of his on Raw just got real fucking chilling given hindsight

Its like he knew


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



TJC93 said:


> If Punk is a man he will break his silence, wasn't warrior one of his favourites?


Nobody fucking cares about CM Punk right now. Fuck him.


----------



## TheRyan915 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Made this in honor of Warrior. RIP Man.....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



CNB said:


> [user]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk1S0ior3JY[/user]
> 
> "Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. If what that man did makes the blood pulse through the body of others. It makes them bleed deeper that's something that's larger than life. His spirit will be immortalised, by the story tellings, the loyalty, by the memory of those who honour him and make what the man did live forever. YOU are the legend makers of Ultimate Warrior".
> 
> ...


Holy fuck.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Headliner said:


> Nobody fucking cares about CM Punk right now. Fuck him.


Of course 100%, I was just saying


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*






This was bone-chilling to just now watch again and I heard his first lines....

"Not even... The Grim Reaper himself, storming to get his hands on my Warrior soul, can keep me from hearing the battlecries of the Warriors in the WWE universe"


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Seriously can't believe this. I really want to know the cause of death.

You just know the Hall of Fame, Wrestlemania 30 and Raw appearance meant a lot to him. You could tell by his eyes.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Schrute_Farms said:


> Is it possible he had cancer or something?


That would be my first guess. A lot of people that have cancer or other similar illness don't want people to know about it until the last minute. Cause they don't want people to see them as ill.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Never good news to learn of someones passing. Almost unfathomable that it happened immediately after his return to good terms with WWE.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

nooo

D: D: D:


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Saintpat said:


> This is reality. One day I'm talking on the phone with my wife while away on a business trip. That night she passes away in her sleep.
> 
> I grieve for his family. I know their pain.
> 
> ...


Damn...I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Headliner said:


> Nobody fucking cares about CM Punk right now. Fuck him.


This. Fuck Cm Punk right now. Its time to remember the warrior. My fav wrestler growing up, more so than Hogan. Man, fuck RIP warrior. I'm hoping this is a hoax. I wanted more stuff from UW.


----------



## ThaCoolness (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

The Ultimate Warrior | 1959 - 2014.

Rest in peace, Ultimate Warrior. You were just on WWE Monday Night Raw two days ago, and I cried tears of joy when I saw you walk down the ramp to the ring and shake the ropes.

“The Ultimate Warrior is a WWE Legend today, and he will continue running through the hearts and minds of generations to come.”

Your legacy is survived by every fan who you have inspired with your charisma, sportsmanship, forgiveness, power, and character. We love you.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Bill Goldberg ‏@Goldberg 3m
RIP Warrior........


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Saturday - Hall Of Fame
Sunday - Wrestlemania
Monday - Raw
Tuesday - Passed Away

This is heartbreaking!


----------



## Kawada's smile (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Okay, what the fuck? 

His speech is much more meaningful now. May he rest in peace :/


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

The promo he cut, it really is like he knew. Look at him at the end as he's taking his mask off, he looks out of breath and ill. I'm so happy that he got to make peace and enter the HOF before passing away. The Warrior spirit WILL live forever.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



TJC93 said:


> If Punk is a man he will break his silence, wasn't warrior one of his favourites?


Really smh


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Considering the timing of all of this, it just seems so crazy. His promo just 24 hours after is gonna haunt the fuck out of everyone and send serious chills.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

It does sound like he knew he was dying ... His wife's tears at the induction .. His speech in retrospect ... 

But it could also just be our very human tendency of trying to make sense of the insensible .. to comprehend the mysteries of life that cannot be rationally explained. To look for a rational meaning behind something so unexpected.

But yeah ... that promo will be etched in my memory forever now. I know I won't be able to stand watching it again. 

If he was ill with a terminal illness and didn't tell anyone, then he goes down as an even bigger warrior than I had ever envisioned him being. He lived and died as a Warrior .. fighting for his honour to the last day.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I don't even know what to say..

R.I.P Ultimate Warrior


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

It makes me wonder now if this is why he said "There will be no one last match"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I just can't believe this... Never before has the death of a wrestler or any celebrity hit me like this. 

3 years old, I had my face painted just like the Warrior at the zoo. Didn't want to take a bath the next day to wash it off. RIP Warrior


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Gets inducted into the HoF *and* appears on RAW just last night for the first time since '96 and then...he just dies. I also can't shake off vibes of this unfortunate moment being akin to The Wrestler's ending.

Was never even a fan, but there's no doubt whatsoever that this was truly a tragic way to end his magical last hurrah. R.I.P. Warrior.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Haha holy shit people took the Punk mention completely out of context, grow up and be respectful


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

When I was little I'd make my custom Ultimate Warrior masks out of paper and run across the street in them.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Well this is a huzzkill


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Wow... Just like that, after he made amends, he's gone. RIP Warrior.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

This has been the most wonderful and most horrible week of pro wrestling that I could remember.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I'm in shock. RIP Warrior.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

https://twitter.com/Wrestle_React/status/453746036641894400

Damn!


----------



## koreajack (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

What I really don't get is all of these tweets from HHH and Steph and the other talent, yet not any of them are expressing any bit of shock. He was around all weekend after years of being away and these tweets are simple condolences or RIP or a great memory. Why isn't anyone tweeting similar to things that are being said on this board and site expressing any type of shock at all. That is what is really strange. It's like everybody knew it was going to happen and just waited for the news to break


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



CesaroSection said:


> The promo he cut, it really is like he knew. Look at him at the end as he's taking his mask off, he looks out of breath and ill. I'm so happy that he got to make peace and enter the HOF before passing away. The Warrior spirit WILL live forever.


I'm wondering if his wife and children knew, too, and they just wanted to see him have this one last moment? 

Perhaps he did have a terminal illness or something instead of a Heart-attack that was being assumed? 

Either way.....DEVASTATING.





That said....*THERE BETTER BE ONE HELL OF A TRIBUTE ON RAW NEXT WEEK FOR HIM!!* :cuss:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior ‏@UltimateWarrior Feb 8
Let's do this M'F'er.... NOW! There is ALWAYS Time! You'll get plenty of sleep when you die. Living is for doing, not lying down.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



TJC93 said:


> Haha holy shit people took the Punk mention completely out of context, grow up and be respectful


Then what did you mean then?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Glad he patched things up before this, he'll get a memorial night next Monday hopefully


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in shock, I have to get up early but I can't sleep now. Right after those appearances??? Really?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Hearing about any wrestler pass away is really sad, whether you like them or not. Warrior was a legend and so many people idolized him for decades. My heart goes out to all his family and friends. It's a sad day in professional wrestling.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Has to be suicide, and he had to have planned it, the lines just fit to perfectly.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

From RVD's Twitter: All I can say about Warrior is that I hope it isn't true. I don't know anything at this time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't want to be rude..but can anyone tell me what happened..why he died? I don't want to go thru all the pages?

Is it Heart related? He was gasping a lot on Raw..i just saw the reply..

Holy cow..he was just on live TV on Monday


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow...we just saw him last night on Raw and he didn't look bad at all in my eyes. Speechless right now. He finally made amends to Vince and the WWE family. Was on WWE 2K14 and was proud about that. Then finally he is in the HOF.

It feels so strange. He had the best week of his life perhaps and suddenly he is just gone.  RIP Warrior


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Warrior is THE REASON I love wrestling. I have an old tape of Summerslam 89 my parents recorded. My parents were huge hogan marks, I love hogan, but warrior was my guy. I can't tell you how many times I watched that tape, even my parents got tired or it. ANd now, warrior is dead.Wow. RIP man.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

How though? Sickness? Maybe.......... my mind is going to worse things though...
CTE can destroy one's ability ti=o be sane at any given moment. Tons of contact athletes have it or signs of it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> From RVD's Twitter: All I can say about Warrior is that I hope it isn't true. I don't know anything at this time.


RVD's high as a kite ass. wwe.com and all the big timers confirmed it and his mars ass behind the times. Splash some water on his face.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

After Hall of Fame, Wrestlemania and RAW last night, this was the perfect send off. Warrior will live forever.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> From RVD's Twitter: All I can say about Warrior is that I hope it isn't true. I don't know anything at this time.



Would be some sick joke of it wasn't


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

This photo was taken at the airport this morning. Warrior's wife apparently took it.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 4m
Heartbroken. My sincerest condolences go out to The Warrior's family. Seeing how much he loved his daughters and his wife this weekend...

Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 2m
... makes it all the more heartbreaking. The Ultimate Warrior was my favorite as a kid, and getting to speak to him this weekend was one...

Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 1m
... of my favorite moments. He was so nice to me. #RIPWarrior


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Don't want to be rude..but can anyone tell me what happened..why he died? I don't want to go thru all the pages?
> 
> Is it Heart related? He was gasping a lot on Raw..i just saw the reply..
> 
> Holy cow..he was just on live TV on Monday


No one knows. WWE didn't tell why. They are being very coy, properly until a c.O.D. is ruled out by the Medical examiner


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

No one knows how he died yet, i'm sure we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Pickle_Juice_Help (Jan 20, 2014)

Think about it for a second... It's unthinkable. And what if he died right in the squared circle. That would have been atrocious.


Reality era they say? ..


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



koreajack said:


> What I really don't get is all of these tweets from HHH and Steph and the other talent, yet not any of them are expressing any bit of shock. He was around all weekend after years of being away and these tweets are simple condolences or RIP or a great memory. Why isn't anyone tweeting similar to things that are being said on this board and site expressing any type of shock at all. That is what is really strange. It's like everybody knew it was going to happen and just waited for the news to break


That's true. It is peculiar.

If they knew that Warrior was dying and he just wanted to keep it a secret from the fans, then that would explain their lack of...well...shock and surprise.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope this is a work.


----------



## Nomorewords (Aug 11, 2008)

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/pro-wrestling-legend-ultimate-warrior-dead-54/story?id=23250160


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> RVD's high as a kite ass. wwe.com and all the big timers confirmed it and his mars ass behind the times. Splash some water on his face.


First step of grieving is denial


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



CesaroSection said:


> The promo he cut, it really is like he knew. Look at him at the end as he's taking his mask off, he looks out of breath and ill. I'm so happy that he got to make peace and enter the HOF before passing away. The Warrior spirit WILL live forever.


I agree 100% and I wonder if that is why the camera didn't show him walking to the ring at Raw and it was on the commentators for most of it.

Then it barely showed him leaving the ring as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk1S0ior3JY


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope this wasn't suicide...RIP.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I highly, highly doubt it was suicide. Warrior doesn't seem like the kind of guy who would take his own life. He was very prideful and a great motivator. Would be totally out of character, for him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

CesaroSection said:


> The promo he cut, it really is like he knew. Look at him at the end as he's taking his mask off, he looks out of breath and ill. I'm so happy that he got to make peace and enter the HOF before passing away. The Warrior spirit WILL live forever.


I don't like to speculate like this but this doesn't seem like something that would just happen. He cut a promo saying that he would live forever through his legacy and the very next day he's dead. Something doesn't seem right with that. I hate speculating about how he died with no information but I have a really bad feeling about what happened.

Even if he did die of natural causes it's really creepy the way this all worked out.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Iron Sheik's video on the passing

http://instagram.com/p/mjlgq4nk9M/


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Vince McMahon ‏@VinceMcMahon
> We are all so sad that the Ultimate Warrior has passed away. Our heart is with his wife Dana and his two daughters.





> Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan
> Heartbroken. My sincerest condolences go out to The Warrior's family. Seeing how much he loved his daughters and his wife this weekend...
> 
> ... makes it all the more heartbreaking. The Ultimate Warrior was my favorite as a kid, and getting to speak to him this weekend was one...
> ...





> Diamond Dallas Page ‏@RealDDP
> Deeply saddened to find out about the passing of #WWE LEGEND, @UltimateWarrior. You & your legacy will FOREVER be remembered in our hearts!





> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Sad to pass along the news that the Ultimate Warrior has died. Condolences to his wife & two, young daughters. RIP Warrior





> Bad News Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
> Truly awful news about The Ultimate Warrior's passing. Thoughts go out to his family. RIP.





> JakeSnakeDDT ‏@JakeSnakeDDT
> Deeply saddened. We just had a great talk & buried a senseless hatchet. Talked working together. RIP Warrior. Taking solace we made peace.


Just a few reactions for those who don't have Twitter.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

With the Legend's Contract His Wife and Daughters should be fine.
This week has been crazy


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

Absolutely crazy, HE WAS JUST HERE.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Unreal... RIP Warrior.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

RIP. 
No disrespect, but he didn't look good last night, and he also didn't sound good, I'm not sure what show some of you were watching.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



koreajack said:


> What I really don't get is all of these tweets from HHH and Steph and the other talent, yet not any of them are expressing any bit of shock. He was around all weekend after years of being away and these tweets are simple condolences or RIP or a great memory. Why isn't anyone tweeting similar to things that are being said on this board and site expressing any type of shock at all. That is what is really strange. It's like everybody knew it was going to happen and just waited for the news to break


I actually second this. And it is something I thought about too. WWE.com used the word "shocked" but most of the higherups tweeting about this have not. I don't if it means anything and perhaps we're reading to much into it, but I would be lying if I said what you mentioned here didn't cross my mind either.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



koreajack said:


> What I really don't get is all of these tweets from HHH and Steph and the other talent, yet not any of them are expressing any bit of shock. He was around all weekend after years of being away and these tweets are simple condolences or RIP or a great memory. Why isn't anyone tweeting similar to things that are being said on this board and site expressing any type of shock at all. That is what is really strange. It's like everybody knew it was going to happen and just waited for the news to break


Its because Twitter has a 140 character limit, what would you do if you in this situation? Would you waste it typing: "Holy shit Warrior died, what a shock!" or make sure your condolences are heard to his two daughter and wife?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> RVD's high as a kite ass. wwe.com and all the big timers confirmed it and his mars ass behind the times. Splash some water on his face.


Water won't help. Enforce the wellness lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrayBryatt said:


> No one knows. WWE didn't tell why. They are being very coy, properly until a c.O.D. is ruled out by the Medical examiner


thank you (Y)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Has to be suicide, and he had to have planned it, the lines just fit to perfectly.


*DUDE....THE MAN HAS TWO KIDS.


WHY THE FUK WOULD IT BE SUICIDE?????*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> This photo was taken at the airport this morning. Warrior's wife apparently took it.


He looks really well too


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

No way i saw the news on the pwtorch app and i couldn't believe my eyes... he just got inducted into the hall of fame and appeared on RAW for the first time in 18 years; im wondering if this was stress-related as I can imagine appearing in front of large audiences 3 nights in a row can be quite overwhelming considering he hasn't been in front of crowds of this magnitude for a very long time. Either way this is a horrible tragedy and my condolences go to the warrior's family. RIP The Ultimate Warrior aka Jim Hellwig.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Hopefully he felt his last few days were remarkable. Seems to have gone out on a high note. RIP.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Has to be suicide, and he had to have planned it, the lines just fit to perfectly.


How about wait until tomorrow to find out the cause of death? Speculated it's suicide is ridiculous. It could of been anything.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I lost my dad in November, to a completely unexpected heart attack... I was with him that morning, we were laughing, cracking jokes. That night, my dad was in the gym, a couple of mitt rounds and then he just fell asleep in a chair(My dad was a boxing trainer), my brother tried to revive him, but he was gone. 

I never got to tell him goodbye, but atleast, I got to have a final moment with him, that morning, and we went out on a great note... So this Warrior death hits VERY close to him, for me, as I'm still grieving over the loss of my father. RIP Warrior, and RIP Pops, too!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't like to speculate like this but this doesn't seem like something that would just happen. He cut a promo saying that he would live forever through his legacy and the very next day he's dead. Something doesn't seem right with that. I hate speculating about how he died with no information but I have a really bad feeling about what happened.
> 
> Even if he did die of natural causes it's really creepy the way this all worked out.


This. Even if he had cancer, how could he be able to handle the workload and stress of the HOF+RAW, then die THE FUCKING DAY AFTER? Cancer dosen't do that. Typically you get worse and worse (obviously there's some good days but I doubt cancer paitients are able to do much in their last days)


But suicide would be a scummy thing for him to do. Why would he anyway, with just reconnecting with the WWE? If he had finantial trouble they probably would've given him a job.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> I hope this is a work.


Oh I'm sure it is!!!



Idiot


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow I'm speechless. I'm happy he ended with happiness among his family and fans this week but damn, It really makes you value life.

RIP.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Legends never die


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> With the Legend's Contract His Wife and Daughters should be fine.
> This week has been crazy


Financially Warrior was already doing very well and didn't need the WWE's money as he had kept saying all these years. 

However, no amount of money or alimony can ever make up for the loss of a husband or father figure .. especially not one the likes of the Warrior. That kind of passion, intensity and integrity is a rare mix in anyone.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I curious over what the C.O.D. is.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

He will be missed. I love watching his old crazy promos  R.I.P


----------



## BrockTheMan (Dec 29, 2013)

So did Benoit.....


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

markdeez33 said:


> I lost my dad in November, to a completely unexpected heart attack... I was with him that morning, we were laughing, cracking jokes. That night, my dad was in the gym, a couple of mitt rounds and then he just fell asleep in a chair(My dad was a boxing trainer), my brother tried to revive him, but he was gone.
> 
> I never got to tell him goodbye, but atleast, I got to have a final moment with him, that morning, and we went out on a great note... So this Warrior death hits VERY close to him, for me, as I'm still grieving over the loss of my father. RIP Warrior, and RIP Pops, too!


love and blessing to you also dude, life is precious!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"Every Man's heart one day beats it's final beat. His lungs breath his final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, it makes them bleed something larger than Life.. then his Essence, his Spirit...

..Will be Immortalized."

- The Ultimate Warrior
2014​
Chilling. Bone Chilling.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

RIP Warrior...I hope that your spaceship takes you wherever you want to go...

So saddened by this...Not only saddened, but spooked too. The man was literally just on our TV screens a little over 24 hours ago...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fuck...upon re-seeing him on this past Raw his speech is creepy as fuck considering his death.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> *DUDE....THE MAN HAS TWO KIDS.
> 
> 
> WHY THE FUK WOULD IT BE SUICIDE?????*


Not saying it was a suicide but people with more kids and amazing wives have commited suicide. At some point I don't think having children or family matter to people willing to take their lives.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Dude was legit dying and cut a better promo than 98% of the current wrestlers.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> With the Legend's Contract His Wife and Daughters should be fine.
> This week has been crazy


Sorry Dude, but I have to neg you. Wtf kinda comment is that?


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunned, wow. R.I.P. dude.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> *DUDE....THE MAN HAS TWO KIDS.
> 
> 
> WHY THE FUK WOULD IT BE SUICIDE?????*


Didn't everyone say the same about Chris Benoit? Of course this is absolutely no way the same it's just proof you never really know what's going on in a mans head.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

RIP Warrior.

His last promo during RAW somehow makes more sense now. Also His tugging of the ropes during RAW somehow shows that He was rather weak at that time. At least He got a good send-off and made peace with the company and got to address the fans before passing away.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

markdeez33 said:


> I lost my dad in November, to a completely unexpected heart attack... I was with him that morning, we were laughing, cracking jokes. That night, my dad was in the gym, a couple of mitt rounds and then he just fell asleep in a chair(My dad was a boxing trainer), my brother tried to revive him, but he was gone.
> 
> I never got to tell him goodbye, but atleast, I got to have a final moment with him, that morning, and we went out on a great note... So this Warrior death hits VERY close to him, for me, as I'm still grieving over the loss of my father. RIP Warrior, and RIP Pops, too!


My condolences to you. These are difficult times for all us wrestling fans, and sorry about your father, I hope you and your family find peace.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

How did he die?


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

#RIPultimatewarrior No.1 trend on twitter right now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rest In Pace The Ultimate Warrior. I love you icon/legend. I would like to thank him for all of the wonderful memories as a baby to late childhood. He was a great man and I do wish all of his family and friends the best in their futures. We lost another excellent wrestler at a young age.


----------



## Pickle_Juice_Help (Jan 20, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> "Every Man's heart one day beats it's final beat. His lungs breath his final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, it makes them bleed something larger than Life.. then his Essence, his Spirit...
> 
> ..Will be Immortalized."
> 
> ...


It just can't be a coincidence. No way. :sadpanda


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Man, that's a shock. R.I.P

I can't believe I was just watching him cut a promo with a Warrior mask on not 48 hours ago. Christ.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> "Every Man's heart one day beats it's final beat. His lungs breath his final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, it makes them bleed something larger than Life.. then his Essence, his Spirit...
> 
> ..Will be Immortalized."
> 
> ...



That is the ULTIMATE epitaph if ever I saw one.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This is so surreal.

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breath their final breath and if what that man did in his life make the blood pulse through the body of others and makes them bleed deeper in something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized"

-The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For those who say "suicide"..God i hope not...i can't imagine this...but crazier shit has happened..i'd rather we wait and see what really happened.

I'm still leaning toward a heart attack...but either way this is sad, tragic and horrific.

RIP.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Hopefully this is not true. We just saw him last night and he looked fine. This is going to suck if this is true.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Could you lame ass fucks quit with the "It's gotta be a work" shit? Fuck y'all, sometimes...


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Natural causes is being reported now, Folks! So sad, but I am glad he got into the Hall of Famer while he was alive and was able to have a good sendoff.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



TJC93 said:


> Haha holy shit people took the Punk mention completely out of context, grow up and be respectful


Only maybe stop being obsessed with him


----------



## Curtain Jerker (Apr 7, 2014)

RIP Warrior. Don't believe in any way this is a "work," as posted above, but an absolutely shocking turn of events. 
Glad we got to see him in a WWE ring one last time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bad News Ambrose said:


> How did he die?


No one knows yet. Could be suicidal, heart failure or anything at this point...


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

wow just wow. the timing is too fucking eerie. RIP warrior...


----------



## Hrithik (Jul 2, 2012)

RIP my hero...you will remain immortal in our hearts & minds.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

R.I.P. Warrior. There are so many 80s and early 90s kids whose love of wrestling started with him. This all feels so surreal right now. I feel so sorry for his family


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Hopefully this is not true. We just saw him last night and he looked fine. This is going to suck if this is true.


bro wwe and a bunch of other sites have confirmed it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Only maybe stop being obsessed with him


I hate the guy and your name is his catchphrase,


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LSUZombie said:


> Dude was legit dying and cut a better promo than 98% of the current wrestlers.


I woulden't say that ._.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

combolock said:


> *Natural causes is being reported now, Folks!* So sad, but I am glad he got into the Hall of Famer while he was alive and was able to have a good sendoff.


SOURCE?

If true, then it looks to be a Heart-Attack or Stroke. Either way......SHIT!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

the guy has been pumping up that heart his entire life, and for sure used steroids, and steroid abuse can lead to heart failure. Or we have a Michael Jackson/Heath Ledger situation where he overdosed on legal medication.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Could you lame ass fucks quit with the "It's gotta be a work" shit? Fuck y'all, sometimes...


Don't event give them the time of night. It just shows the lack of immaturity they suffer from.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

@TheRock: Loss always has a way of reminding us to live and love as greatly as we can. My prayers and strength to his family.
RIP Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Not saying it was a suicide but people with more kids and amazing wives have commited suicide. At some point I don't think having children or family matter to people willing to take their lives.


You're right. Having 2 little kids is not enough to stop someone from committing suicide. He could have other issues we don't know about, but even speculating it's suicide is ridiculous. Out of every COD, that's what some of you come up with?.

Some people read too deep into his promos. Every Ultimate Warrior promo is eerie. He's never cut one normal promo his entire career. The timing of this is probably a coincidence.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

combolock said:


> Natural causes is being reported now, Folks!


Yeah that's bullshit. It's most likely a heart attack or some unknown illness.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He and Savage both.... patch their problems up with the WWE and die shortly after. I know it's a selfish way to think of it right now, but god damnit. It was just amazing seeing Warrior this past weekend. And just like that, he's gone.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

He cut the promo on April 7th too, 4/7/14 (or 7/4/14). That's very eerie.



glenwo2 said:


> *DUDE....THE MAN HAS TWO KIDS.
> 
> WHY THE FUK WOULD IT BE SUICIDE?????*


Even people with children can be suicidal. Suicide is usually an irrational act, people in that frame of mind can't always reason properly.

I doubt James Hellwig committed suicide, but it's not completely unreasonable to think it's a possibility. We don't know right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

:*(


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

LSUZombie said:


> Dude was legit dying and cut a better promo than 98% of the current wrestlers.


Bruh..... No....not the right time for comments like this


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> You're right. Having 2 little kids is not enough to stop someone from committing suicide. He could have other issues we don't know about, but even speculating it's suicide is ridiculous. Out of every COD, that's what some of you come up with?.
> 
> *Some people read too deep into his promos. Every Ultimate Warrior promo is eerie. He's never cut one normal promo his entire career.*


You are not wrong there. And that creepy shit with Papa Shango just popped in my head now too..

Unreal doesn't even cover it. Just doesn't even cover it.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah that's bullshit. It's most likely a heart attack or some unknown illness.


Heart attack (cardiac arrest) is considered a natural cause.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Completely shocked.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Some people read too deep into his promos. Every Ultimate Warrior promo is eerie. He's never cut one normal promo his entire career.


There's a HUGE difference between him cutting an 'Ultimate Warrior' promo and foreshadowing his own death the day before he died.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior. So many memories of him and I made the journey to meet him in Los Angeles a few years ago. I haven't cried this hard since we lost Savage. I guess its only fitting he made peace before he left this world. 

- Vic


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I fully expect one heck of a Tribute Next Monday on RAW. 

And I also expect that there will not be one dry eye in the house either....




THIS WHOLE SITUATION SUCKS.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

What a crazy fucking week this has been for us wrestling fans. I was actually just about to go to sleep, but after hearing this I don't think I'll be able to. And to the people saying it was suicide... fuck, I really don't wanna believe that. Warrior doesn't seem like the kinda guy that would do that. I do gotta admit though that after hearing that last promo now it's pretty spine-chilling.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope his last couple of days on Earth were very happy for him. This is so sudden and tragic.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Oakue said:


> I actually second this. And it is something I thought about too. WWE.com used the word "shocked" but most of the higherups tweeting about this have not. I don't if it means anything and perhaps we're reading to much into it, but I would be lying if I said what you mentioned here didn't cross my mind either.


It actually may not be them tweeting, but someone tweeting for them. An assistant maybe.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crazy.

RIP


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah that's bullshit. It's most likely a heart attack or some unknown illness.


That is natural causes....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Yeah that's bullshit. It's most likely a heart attack or some unknown illness.


A heart attack is a natural cause last time i checked.


----------



## Set For Seth (Mar 2, 2014)

Didn't he just made an appearance yesterday? WTF. RIP Warrior...


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Absolutely shocking. R.I.P Ultimate Warrior.

On a side note, and it's not in distaste that I mention this; but how bad must CM Punk be feeling. Not only is the show incredible without him, not only was the Streak/Championship handed to others right after he left, but now he would have got to meet one of his idols if he hadn't spat the dummy.

This situation just sucks.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

In my opinion, I feel like reconciling with the WWE made Warrior's life come full circle. 

Still, he was gone too soon. He leaves 2 children and a wife behind, and I wish them nothing but the best.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> bro wwe and a bunch of other sites have confirmed it.


Jesus Christ, this is too surreal. He got inducted to the Hall of Fame, he showed up last night to deliver a promo like the Ultimate Warrior of old, and now he's gone. This is just devastating. I've never been a hardcore fan of the guy but the dude has cut some of the most entertaining promos. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage at Wrestlemania VII is one of my favorite Wrestlemania matches ever. R.I.P. Warrior


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ModernError said:


> Heart attack (cardiac arrest) is considered a natural cause.


I don't care what doctors say. Natural cause to me is dying of old age. My opinion >


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> Sorry Dude, but I have to neg you. Wtf kinda comment is that?


Why are you neg me for? If you look back in the pages, you'll see that I already said my piece about how sad I feel about this situation.

Only thing I was saying was from a finacial stand point they are set with Warrior's saving and the Legend contract he sign with the E(His Daughters with School and others thing and his wife for her the rest of her life) I know they it's gonna be hard for them to recover from this.

Don't make an Ass of yourself because you took my comment as something negative


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Why does Headliner think that a Heart Attack isn't a "natural cause"? 



anyway.....all we can do now is wait for the C.O.D.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

@thewadekeller: TMZ reports that Warrior collapsed Tues @ 5:50 while walking to his car at an Arizona hotel and was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



TJC93 said:


> I hate the guy and your name is his catchphrase,


Before he turned into a cry baby I moved on and really don't give a shit

But for someone who hates him,you're the one bringing him up in this thread and want to hear what he has to say...makes sense 

Anyways 

RIP WARRIOR!!!!!


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

"Wade Keller ‏@thewadekeller 1m
TMZ reports that Warrior collapsed Tues @ 5:50 while walking to his car at an Arizona hotel and was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead."


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sending multiple negs to anyone disrespecting Warrior in this thread.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

combolock said:


> "Wade Keller ‏@thewadekeller 1m
> TMZ reports that Warrior collapsed Tues @ 5:50 while walking to his car at an Arizona hotel and was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead."


Well that's almost certain heart attack


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Davy Jones said:


> @thewadekeller: TMZ reports that Warrior collapsed Tues @ 5:50 while walking to his car at an Arizona hotel and was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead.


FUCK!!! FUCK!!! FUCK!!!!!   



Looks to be a Heart-attack/Stroke after all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> "Wade Keller ‏@thewadekeller 1m
> TMZ reports that Warrior collapsed Tues @ 5:50 while walking to his car at an Arizona hotel and was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead."


:'( That's not even fair.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Part of me wonders if it was the traveling that did it. He was flying after all. Deep vein thrombosis maybe? I don't know. :-(


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Why does Headliner think that a Heart Attack isn't a "natural cause"?
> 
> 
> 
> anyway.....all we can do now is wait for the C.O.D.


Years of steroid abuse in your youth will kill you. Just speculating.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

So here's the weird thing

during raw when he came out i turned to my dad, and said, now that he finally got his hobnors and finally got the respect he deserves, watch him end up dying peacefully in his sleep

now this...still buzzed, but damn, this is horrible


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Davy Jones said:


> @thewadekeller: TMZ reports that Warrior collapsed Tues @ 5:50 while walking to his car at an Arizona hotel and was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead.


Life sucks.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sad news, can't believe it. Saw him on TV just yesterday, and now he's gone? 

RIP


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Im happy he got the recognition for his career by being in the HOF now. It would have been even sadder if it happened when he was ranting on his youtube page a few years ago.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I don't care what doctors say. Natural cause to me is dying of old age. My opinion >


Nobody dies of 'old age', there's always something that kills someone. Natural causes means that the death comes from within the body and is not caused by external factors, it isn't an opinion.

Anyway, if Warrior did die of natural causes then that's fucked up. RIP.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell? This is unbelievable. Right after going in to the hall of fame and appearing on Raw, such a shame. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I am still shocked... I mean, I was stoked he was finally getting his moment and the fans still showed we remembered... at least he got to go out knowing that he made such an impact on so many people.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Just saw a 16 page thread on the front page of another forum I was on. My heart was racing when I saw it... I was praying to God this wasn't true.

I mean what the actual fuck? He was just on Raw last night... I can't believe it... I'm absolutely lost for words right now. 

RIP Ultimate Warrior. You were a true wrestling legend and the only thing that gives me comfort is that the company finally honored your contributions at the Hall of Fame on Saturday and gave you your deserved recognition and moment. It is a crying shame because I was SO looking forward to seeing the Warrior on a semi-permanent basis in WWE again. And now this happens... fuck.

That speech from Raw last night is chilling. Those words man... I just hope it wasn't a suicide  

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Life is a truly bizarre thing. I feel awful for his two daughters and wife. Damn.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

x78 said:


> Nobody dies of 'old age', there's always something that kills someone. Natural causes means that the death comes from within the body and is not caused by external factors, it isn't an opinion.
> 
> Anyway, if Warrior did die of natural causes then that's fucked up. RIP.


Heart attacks can be caused by 'external factors' though, they can be deemed natural and unnatural


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay....Now I want all the "oh, It must have been suicide" people to SHUT THE HELL UP NOW! 


That said, That just isn't fair, man. Just dying like that. Couldn't God just have given him a FEW MORE YEARS *at least* to enjoy his enshrinement and his duty as an Ambassador for the WWE???


----------



## SimpleOrange (Mar 6, 2014)

Just unbelievably tragic.
RIP Warrior


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

this is absolutely heartbreaking. I have no words right now - just completely shocked.


----------



## Baphochrist (Aug 17, 2012)

I know it's trivial but at least the man's last two appearances were in front of appreciative crowds that showed respect.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Jeez. RIP to the man, the legend.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

Honestly last night he really looked coked up, and was out of breathe by 1 minute.. something happened. Wow. So, so, so shocking. HOLY!!..

RIP Ultimate Warrior 

Another one, young... why?!! :/


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Telos said:


> My condolences to you. These are difficult times for all us wrestling fans, and sorry about your father, I hope you and your family find peace.


Thank you very much. I truly appreciate that.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

fuuuuck man.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. And if what that man did in his life, makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them believe deeper in something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized by the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory, of those who honor him and make whatever the man did live forever."


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



koreajack said:


> What I really don't get is all of these tweets from HHH and Steph and the other talent, yet not any of them are expressing any bit of shock. He was around all weekend after years of being away and these tweets are simple condolences or RIP or a great memory. Why isn't anyone tweeting similar to things that are being said on this board and site expressing any type of shock at all. That is what is really strange. It's like everybody knew it was going to happen and just waited for the news to break


That is odd. I don't understand it either.

Batista is one person I saw who wrote something more personal on Twitter about Warrior.

Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 12m
*After all these years I finally got 2 tell him that me shaking the ropes was an homage 2 him. Blessed to have had that moment. #onelife*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> Why does Headliner think that a Heart Attack isn't a "natural cause"?
> 
> 
> 
> anyway.....all we can do now is wait for the C.O.D.


Because to me, a heart attack isn't a natural cause. Because most of the time heart attacks are caused by bad eating, STEROIDS, other drugs and other misc stuff. So in other words, the victim fucked up somehow and left this earth early because he/she did unnatural things. 

To many this is not correct thinking and borderline insane, but that's just how I think in regards to this and I really don't care what others think.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> How about wait until tomorrow to find out the cause of death? Speculated it's suicide is ridiculous. It could of been anything.


It could have, but the timing is incredibly convenient for the explanation. The guy has been a tortured soul for 20 years now. You could spread the regret he was expressing in his induction speech with a knife. It's likely that we as fans won't ever know the real reason for his death, and that doesn't bother me. The only people that really need to know that are his family and his insurance company. Give the other poster a break, speculation is natural curiosity. I'm sure no disrespect was intended, more likely just thinking out loud. He died, he's gone and made peace with many before he did. That's what really matters. Wondering why isn't a bad thing, it's just curiosity. RIP Warrior.


----------



## wwerealityera (Apr 8, 2014)

> Randy Orton ‏@RandyOrton 26m
> My thoughts and prayers go out to the Warrior family. It breaks my heart after seeing how proud his girls are of their father. Stay strong


Wow. I'm shocked the jerk actually said something like a human being should.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Just woke up here in Denmark to find out these so heartbreaking news. I really don't get it. I'm so saddened by this...

Ultimate Warrior was without a doubt my first wrestling hero! When guys like Macho Man, Hogan, etc didn't manage to hit that sweet spot in my child mind, Ultimate Warrior hit the spot and made the spot, and me, go freakin' crazy during every single one of his energetic entrances and celebrations.

On one hand I'm so saddened that this happens just as he's found his way back to WWE and all his Warriors in WWE, but on the other hand I can't help thinking "What better way to go out?!". He lived to experrience something happen that the vast majority of people, including himself, didn't thought would ever happen when he was inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame 2014 this past Saturday. He got to enter another WrestleMania arena, and not just any WrestleMania arena but the WrestleMania 30 arena, as part of the introduction of the Hall of Fame Class of 2014 this past Sunday. And he got to make an entrance this past Monday Night on RAW, to address all his Warriors who fought for him to one day get the recognition he, and his Ultimate Warrior gimmick, so richly deserved, while sending a messsage Ultimate Warrior-style.

As sad as I truly am to learn the news of his passing, just as happy am I for what he got to experience just before his time was up. Rest in piece Warrior. You have a place with the WWE, and you will truly be missed and hopefully honored! All thoughts go out to his family.*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

From TMZ who always seems to have people everywhere: 



> *Officials tell TMZ ... Warrior collapsed outside an Arizona hotel at 5:50 PM on April 8th ... while walking to his car with his wife.
> 
> Warrior was transported to a nearby hospital ... where he was pronounced dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hoped it wasn't true. My thoughts and prayers go out to warrior's family. God Bless them. It was great seeing him again. Heaven has another Champion. God Bless Warrior.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

HOLY SHIT. Are you ****ing serious?! This is nuts. Wow. This ****ing blows. So many childhood favorites that have passed away, man. I'm glad he got his final moment with the fans in front of that crowd. Feel terrible for his daughters and wife. And that line he said in his promo. Just downright creepy. Rest in peace, Warrior. Wow.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I just saw that on the facebook page and said "what the fuck?" right out loud. To think the guy was just at the Hall of Fame and even cut a promo on RAW and is gone the following day, that's insane. He seemed fine too. I wonder what happened...

I'm glad he at least was able to be alive when WWE honored his accomplishments. I seriously can't believe this. Rest in peace Warrior.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't fucking believe this shit. He was just on RAW the other night.... This is truly tragic. Rest In Peace Warrior and my condolences truly do go out to his family.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

I am completely gutted. Such a cruel way for it to end like that. I can't believe it.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

if he looked so F'd up on RAW somebody should have fucking checked on him and kept him in an hospital.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So he collapsed according to TMZ? Damn  
Least his wife was by his side while walking toward the car....shame he passed away like that though.


----------



## AxeBomber (Feb 28, 2010)

So he's actually dead then.  I read this thread a little earlier, and thought nothing of it. That sounds kind of stupid, in retrospect, but I just assumed Triple H's Twitter had been hacked... that the tweet would be deleted soon enough. It seemed like too much of a coincidence for him to die the day after appearing on WWE TV again, after such a long time. Wow, I really feel for his family.

I have good memories of watching his matches, from my childhood. I remember all the kids at school were talking about when the Undertaker locked him in the casket. Some were insisting that it was all real, and the Warrior had died. It seems like yesterday, and now he's really gone. 

RIP Warrior.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah that's bullshit. It's most likely a heart attack or some unknown illness.


Most medical examiners consider a heart attack to be natural causes, if you're over 50... My dad was 62 and had a major heart attack, and on his death certificate it states he died of natural causes


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Vic Capri said:


> "Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. And if what that man did in his life, makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them believe deeper in something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized by the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory, of those who honor him and make whatever the man did live forever."


Damn. I literally just watched this segment and I said to myself "What a good way to go out" 

I didn't think it'd be for good. Glad he finally made amends and had one last little hurrah.

Rest in peace.


----------



## wwerealityera (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



SnoopSystem said:


> That is odd. I don't understand it either.
> 
> Batista is one person I saw who wrote something more personal on Twitter about Warrior.
> 
> ...


Orton did as well, which shocked me because Orton is well...Orton.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Fucking heartbreaking. I have my Warrior t-shirt on, sitting playing FIFA and I come on to check the Smackdown spoilers and see this. I'm so fucking upset I didn't make it to Wrestlemania this year now. Missed my chance to see my childhood hero live in person. Hits hard man. RIP Warrior. Always Believe.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm in shock.. absolute shocked

and here i was watching him less than 24 hours ago live on raw thinking "man they really gave him all this airtime? come on now! get him off the screen already"


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Because to me, a heart attack isn't a natural cause


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_natural_causes

A *death by natural causes*, as recorded by coroners and on death certificates and associated documents, is one that is primarily attributed to an illness or an internal malfunction of the body not directly influenced by external forces. For example, a person dying from complications from an infection or a heart attack would be listed as having died from natural causes.

By definition, a heart attack is 'death by natural causes.'


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOW.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Because to me, a heart attack isn't a natural cause. Because most of the time heart attacks are caused by bad eating, STEROIDS, other drugs and other misc stuff. So in other words, the victim fucked up somehow and left this earth early because he/she did unnatural things.
> 
> To many this is not correct thinking and borderline insane, but that's just how I think in regards to this and I really don't care what others think.


He snorted ridiculous amounts of cocaine. Just like Eddie. The drug abuse killed his heart more than steroids.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Why are you neg me for? If you look back in the pages, you'll see that I already said my piece about how sad I feel about this situation.
> 
> Only thing I was saying was from a finacial stand point they are set with Warrior's saving and the Legend contract he sign with the E(His Daughters with School and others thing and his wife for her the rest of her life) I know they it's gonna be hard for them to recover from this.
> 
> Don't make an Ass of yourself because you took my comment as something negative


threads going fast, I didn't have time to go through a million pages, I was an ass, I apologize. I'll rep you back. Sorry dude.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rigby said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_natural_causes
> 
> A *death by natural causes*, as recorded by coroners and on death certificates and associated documents, is one that is primarily attributed to an illness or an internal malfunction of the body not directly influenced by external forces. For example, a person dying from complications from an infection or a heart attack would be listed as having died from natural causes.
> 
> By definition, a heart attack is 'death by natural causes.'


Dude, fuck dictionaries and professional diagnoses. You know what, to me, thunderstorms and rain are not acts of nature.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wwerealityera said:


> Wow. I'm shocked the jerk actually said something like a human being should.


He's not as bad as you make him out to be. The way you're talking, you acted like he would be an prick about it. Orton's not like that. He actually seems pretty laid back compared to his early years.


Rigby said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_natural_causes
> 
> A *death by natural causes*, as recorded by coroners and on death certificates and associated documents, is one that is primarily attributed to an illness or an internal malfunction of the body not directly influenced by external forces. For example, a person dying from complications from an infection or a heart attack would be listed as having died from natural causes.
> 
> By definition, a heart attack is 'death by natural causes.'


Yeahhhh and you need to read my post again because I already said I don't give a fuck what Doctors classify these things as. I have my opinion and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

No. No. No.


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

What the hell he looked fine monday.Hopefully this is not true.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> He snorted ridiculous amounts of cocaine. Just like Eddie. The drug abuse killed his heart more than steroids.


Is there substantial proof of warrior drug use? I know he did roids, but so did every wrestler alive. vince did roids and hes like 70 something years old


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

Wait. What? He was just... WHAT? I can't believe this.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

tell me this isn't true.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

This is unbelievably eerie. I'm sad to see him go so unexpectedly but at least his career had some closure. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wwerealityera said:


> Wow. I'm shocked the jerk actually said something like a human being should.


:kobe


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> He snorted ridiculous amounts of cocaine. Just like Eddie. The drug abuse killed his heart more than steroids.


What proof do you have of that?


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

He looks nearly beatroot on that pic this morning. That's normally high blood pressure. Poor fella at least if TMZ have it right people can stop the daft suicide rumours please out of respect.


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

Just thinking about his 2 little girls makes me so sad. They must be absolutely devastated. My heart goes out to both of them and his wife. Such a tragedy.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just heard from my sister a few minutes ago. I'm shocked. He was one of my faves when I started watching in 89. I don't believe this. Rest in peace Warrior.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I have my opinion and that's all that matters to me.


Completely redefining medical terms is an 'opinion'?


----------



## Evil_Mush (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn, this is shocking. As a child of the 80's, he was one of my childhood favourites when I first caught the rasslin' bug, so like Macho Man's passing (another favourite) this is hard to take.

I haven't seen his HOF speech or his appearance on Raw yet (on TV here in NZ as I write, in fact it probably started around the time this sad news broke), so those are gonna be hard to watch now, instead of the excitement I would normally feel.

I have been deeply affected by suicide of a close family member (my older brother just under 4 years ago), so really really hope for his family's sake that this isn't the cause of death.

RIP Warrior


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Still can't believe it man. I'm sitting here like a fucking idiot...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rigby said:


> Completely redefining medical terms is an 'opinion'?


Yes. I don't see the issue.


----------



## OctHar90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow. This is very sad and shocking. May he rest in peace. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> He snorted ridiculous amounts of cocaine. Just like Eddie. The drug abuse killed his heart more than steroids.


Which isn't natural


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

This sucks. His wife and children seemed utterly in love with him. Heartbreaking.

As for the cause - and, really it's terrible to speculate on something like this - I would imagine it's heart-related. He put a ton of stress on his body over the years.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

I am deeply shocked and sadden. My heart goes out to his family, friends and fans.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

HBK65 said:


> It could have, but the timing is incredibly convenient for the explanation. The guy has been a tortured soul for 20 years now. You could spread the regret he was expressing in his induction speech with a knife. *It's likely that we as fans won't ever know the real reason for his death, and that doesn't bother me. The only people that really need to know that are his family and his insurance company.* Give the other poster a break, speculation is natural curiosity. I'm sure no disrespect was intended, more likely just thinking out loud. He died, he's gone and made peace with many before he did. That's what really matters. Wondering why isn't a bad thing, it's just curiosity. RIP Warrior.


 People with greater celebrity and resources haven't been able to keep their COD a secret.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, we're in a thread full of sadness, sorrow and shock over a legend we just saw 27 hours ago passing away.



And people are actually pulling out dictionaries, debating with Headliner over HIS definition of "natural causes"?


C'mon now, is that really happening?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I saw these on Tumblr with the caption "One last time ..." and my heart kinda broke


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

to everyone wondering if it's true, a work, fake, mixup

it's TRUE

legit

RIP Ultimate Warrior .. crazy, he said his own epitaph and we all watched it

holy..


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> Is there substantial proof of warrior drug use? I know he did roids, but so did every wrestler alive. vince did roids and hes like 70 something years old





JamesCurtis24 said:


> What proof do you have of that?



He fucking admitted it lmfao.


----------



## wwerealityera (Apr 8, 2014)

Headliner said:


> He's not as bad as you make him out to be. The way you're talking, you acted like he would be an prick about it. Orton's not like that. He actually seems pretty laid back compared to his early years.


I'm surprised because when Macho passed, he said squat and everyone knows Randy is basically an asshole. I'm just surprised he took to twitter to say anything. Must have been told to do so by WWE.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

well, there's a reason stuff happens in this life...he got into the hall of fame and had his last appearances in the business that made him what he was, he got his moment of redemption, May he rest in peace


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

this is a truly sad moment. at least he ended his life on a high note and went out in dignity. what a career, what a man. R.I.P Warrior.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

This is really shocking and sad.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

My favorite Warrior moment:










- Vic


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

this is the craziest shit ever. RIP Warrior. My favorite of all time. Seeing how happy his family was at the HOF makes it that much worse


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> threads going fast, I didn't have time to go through a million pages, I was an ass, I apologize. I'll rep you back. Sorry dude.


It's alright man, I just don't want ppl to think I'm being negative when it comes to a topic like this.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Elipses Corter said:


> So, we're in a thread full of sadness, sorrow and shock over a legend we just saw 27 hours ago passing away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah no kidding, along with spouting about cocaine, Damn have some simple decency..


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

Rip Ultimate Warrior. . So much energy is what I will always remember.. #childhoodmemories..


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Even reading through all these posts on this thread, it still feels surreal and unbelievably sad. 
May Randy and Warrior have great matches in wrestling heaven.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Y'all really arguing about medical terms smfh


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

wwerealityera said:


> Wow. I'm shocked the jerk actually said something like a human being should.


You were probably expecting him to say "STUPID..KOFI....STUPID!" or something, right? :side:


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Holy shit. RIP


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Why do all these wrestlers sound so calm about it all? You were just backstage with the guy 24 hours ago. And they're just like "Sad to hear he passed away."

Where's the shock? I mean... I just don't get it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The motherfuckin man.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.wzronline.com/wrestling-news/breaking-update-the-ultimate-warrior-collapsed-at-hotel.html

He collapsed while walking with his wife to his car in Arizona.


----------



## ChristianPeeper (Jun 12, 2011)

I hear there may be foul play and possibly murder. Prime suspect... Papa shango


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

R.I.P 

Sad whenever a wrestler dies. Creepy that he was on RAW just Monday as well. Also his promo seems very eerie now.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Nearly impossible to fathom that this could happen so close to the HoF ceremony and his segment last night. This freaking sucks. RIP Ultimate Warrior.

This kind of puts the Undertaker streak thing into perspective real quick.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> Why do all these wrestlers sound so calm about it all? You were just backstage with the guy 24 hours ago. And they're just like "Sad to hear he passed away."
> 
> Where's the shock? I mean... I just don't get it.


They're used to it by now maybe? All I can think of really


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

This is just devastating, he seemed to be in such a good place. RIP Warrior. My childhood is being crushed with all these heroes of mine going.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

RIP. Thoughts to this wife and daughters. This is the most unreal thing ever.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't know if this was posted


According to a report by TMZ, WWE Hall of Famer the Ultimate Warrior (Jim Hellwig) collapsed outside of an Arizona hotel on Tuesday at 5:50 p.m. while walking to a car with his wife. He was transported to a nearby hospital where he was pronounced dead.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yes. I don't see the issue.


It comes off as ignorance. Just saying.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RIP WARRIOR.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

People on Twitter are saying the company is in complete shock


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> Why do all these wrestlers sound so calm about it all? You were just backstage with the guy 24 hours ago. And they're just like "Sad to hear he passed away."
> 
> Where's the shock? I mean... I just don't get it.


Wait for Michael Cole to tweet "Oh my." 

I get your point though. If there was something medically wrong with the Warrior, maybe they all knew and it wasn't as shocking as it is to us?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> He fucking admitted it lmfao.


To steroid use, not cocaine


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> He fucking admitted it lmfao.


Source.....?


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> Why do all these wrestlers sound so calm about it all? You were just backstage with the guy 24 hours ago. And they're just like "Sad to hear he passed away."
> 
> Where's the shock? I mean... I just don't get it.


its Twitter..... 

What do you expect them to say............

OMG.... OMG..... NOoooooooooooooooo.... Why why why CRUEL World.... I love you warrior


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Seems like he went out much like my father, except my dad didn't collapse, he just sat down, and went to sleep, similar to what Jerry Lawler was doing, and then was gone. 

Can't imagine how it must've been for his wife to have to witness that. Had this happeend on RAW, who knows, he may very well still be alive. 

RIP Warrior, nothing but love, respect, adulation, and admiration


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

from TMZ

Warrior collapsed while walking to his car with his wife outside an Arizona 
hotel at 5:50 PM on April 8th. Warrior was then transported to a nearby 
hospital, where he was pronounced dead


----------



## wwerealityera (Apr 8, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> You were probably expecting him to say "STUPID..KOFI....STUPID!" or something, right? :side:


I was expecting...nothing.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> They're used to it by now maybe? All I can think of really


Or they compeltey wrote it on twitter to pay respects than hop the fuck off. You dont have to write an eugoly on twitter. a few words is fine. People are over anyalzying twwets.

I will say, vince...clearly pr typed that for him. Emotionless as fuck.Straight to the point.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This must make King realise how lucky he is


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just heard to the news and I'm in shock. Holy smokes. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Well apparently he collapsed outside the Hotel :



> 9:52 PM PT -- Officials tell TMZ ... Warrior collapsed outside an Arizona hotel at 5:50 PM on April 8th ... while walking to his car with his wife. Warrior was transported to a nearby hospital ... where he was pronounced dead.The Ultimate Warrior has died ... this according to the WWE. Warrior -- real name James Hellwig -- was a true WWE legend ... and was one of the most iconic wrestlers of all time. He was 54-years-old.Warrior was just inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame the night before Wrestlemania XXX this weekend ... and last night, he made his first appearance on "Monday Night Raw" in years. Triple H just tweeted, "Saddened to announce the passing of the Ultimate Warrior. Icon and friend. My sympathy to his wife Dana and his daughters."Stephanie McMahon also tweeted, "#RIPUltimateWarrior Your strength of character is to be admired. There will never be anyone like you. Your spirit lives on in your family."Hulk Hogan -- Warrior's greatest rival -- has also tweeted, "RIP WARRIOR. only love. HH"Kevin Nash wrote, "So happy I embraced Warrior with a hug when we saw each other backstage Saturday night.My heart goes out to his family.Always Believe."WWE posted a message on the official website saying, "WWE is shocked and deeply saddened to learn of the passing of one of the most iconic WWE Superstars ever, The Ultimate Warrior. ""Warrior began his WWE career in 1987 and quickly went on to become one of the biggest stars in WWE history. Warrior became WWE Champion at WrestleMania VI, defeating Hulk Hogan in an epic encounter. We are grateful that just days ago, Warrior had the opportunity to take his rightful place in the WWE Hall of Fame and was also able to appear at WrestleMania 30 and Monday Night Raw to address his legions of fans.""WWE sends its sincere condolences to Warrior’s family, friends and fans. Warrior was 54 and is survived by his wife Dana and his two daughters."Story developing ...


Source : http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2014/04/08/ultimate-warrior-dead-dies-wwe


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, collapsing beside your wife... that is just painfully sad. I didn't see his HOF induction but I imagine I'd have tears in my eyes watching it after knowing now what was to come. 

Its eerie as hell... the guy could have died any time during his long absence from the company and then he dies the week he finally makes his return and gets his recognition in the HOF. 

Heartbreaking really cause I imagine many people like myself were really stoked to have him on good terms with them again. I wanted to see him run out, shake the ropes and lay a splash on somebody every now and then. Now that won't happen... ever.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

This is just so sad, I can't imagine how his family must feel. Warrior got to go out on a extremely good note though and I'm sure he died happy regardless of what his C.O.D. ends up being.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

He was somebody I always wanted to meet. Hopefully his family is alright and well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ModernError said:


> It comes off as ignorance. Just saying.


No it doesn't.

Hypothetically, let's just say Warrior died of a heart attack. And that heart attack was roid and drug driven. Let's also say the damage was already done even when he stopped using. Then that means he did unnatural things to his body to cause an unnatural death. Because if he never did roids and drugs, he would most likely still be alive today. 

Like I said, I don't care what others think. That's my opinion. I'm not trying to shame Warrior btw. I'm just as sad as everyone else is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> Why do all these wrestlers sound so calm about it all? You were just backstage with the guy 24 hours ago. And they're just like "Sad to hear he passed away."
> 
> Where's the shock? I mean... I just don't get it.


140 characters on twitter is not exactly that much to work with.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

MANTI TEO said:


> its Twitter.....
> 
> What do you expect them to say............
> 
> OMG.... OMG..... NOoooooooooooooooo.... Why why why CRUEL World.... I love you warrior


No but I imagine "I am absolutely shocked" wouldn't be too far off.

Jackass.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

> 9:52 PM PT -- Officials tell TMZ ... Warrior collapsed outside an Arizona hotel at 5:50 PM on April 8th ... while walking to his car with his wife.
> 
> Warrior was transported to a nearby hospital ... where he was pronounced dead.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/08/ultimate-warrior-dead-dies-wwe/#ixzz2yMbxZmJh


Sounds like a heart attack or stroke. Very sad.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> To steroid use, not cocaine





JamesCurtis24 said:


> Source.....?


Go watch behind the scenes of the great American Bash 87. He admitted to living that life style and he also had drug addictions with prescription meds. It doesn't take Sherlock Holmes to figure out this case. It doesn't matter. I was making a point that DRUG ABUSE does more damage to you in the long run than steroids. Steroids can be cycled off. They can cause health problems but clearly the man was fine because we never heard anything related to it from him later. He was a walking contradiction but he finally found peace.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> Hypothetically, let's just say Warrior died of a heart attack. And that heart attack was roid and drug driven. Let's also say the damage was already done even when he stopped using. Then that means he did unnatural things to his body to cause an unnatural death. Because if he never did roids and drugs, he would most likely still be alive today.
> 
> Like I said, I don't care what others think. That's my opinion. I'm not trying to shame Warrior btw. I'm just as sad as everyone else is.


I agree with you. Life insurance would agree with you. Don't entertain the silly debate.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

We all need to remember that people in the WWE are human...just like us. If he did die suddenly and unexpectedly without them having any prior knowledge of a health condition, then it's natural for them to be at a loss for words.

The tweets might not reflect their actual feelings, but I'm sure those associated with the WWE are just as shocked and saddened as we are(if not more)


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> 140 characters on twitter is not exactly that much to work with.


You can post multiple tweets dude.

I'm not one to speculate over someones death but the guy must have had cancer or something. Maybe he knew his time was coming to an end and wanted that last hurrah. I don't know.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

All you people converting this into a "natural death" vs "abused himself to death" aren't basically shitting on the memory and emotions of Warrior and his fans, but EVERY single person that has EVER died of a natural death even those people who weren't even aware that the choices they were making were having a bad impact on their health. 

Natural death is something that's easier to accept. It doesn't demonize a person's existence. It doesn't bastardize how they lived. But that's what you're trying to do and doing. Not every single person that dies of a heart attack chooses to die of it. Many of our parents are from a time when knowledge about what causes heart attacks *DID NOT EXIST*. 

So when you say that a person the age of 54 abused his body to death is to blame for it is so fucking ignorant and shows your inability to put that generation of people and their lives into context that it's just absolutely mind-numbingly stupid and I can't believe that I'm reading this shit on this forum.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

.... 

I have no words.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

...........wut?

i thought this was a stupid hoax......speechless


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> Hypothetically, let's just say Warrior died of a heart attack. And that heart attack was roid and drug driven. Let's also say the damage was already done even when he stopped using. Then that means he did unnatural things to his body to cause an unnatural death. Because if he never did roids and drugs, he would most likely still be alive today.
> 
> Like I said, I don't care what others think. That's my opinion. I'm not trying to shame Warrior btw. I'm just as sad as everyone else is.


If you get in a car crash and then a year or two later because of that car crash you have a heart attack and die.

You still died because of natural causes. The warrior got clean and stopped abusing his body. So drugs were not the cause of his dead yesterday.

Now if he did a line of coke then his heart exploded, that is not a natural death.

A man is dead and his family is suffering, stop shitty on his memory by trying to turn this into something else.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunned and in disbelief.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure if already posted but










:jose

RIP Warrior


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Go watch behind the scenes of the great American Bash 87. He admitted to living that life style and he also had drug addictions with prescription meds. It doesn't take Sherlock Holmes to figure out this case. It doesn't matter. I was making a point that DRUG ABUSE does more damage to you in the long run than steroids. Steroids can be cycled off. They can cause health problems but clearly the man was fine because we never heard anything related to it from him later. He was a walking contradiction but he finally found peace.


Lol you said cocaine, and now you said drug abuse, but ok.

And yeah I agree. Which is why I'm absolutely terrified to try drugs, Hell I never drank a full cup of beer in my life. At my wedding, I will have grape soda, maybe sprite cause sprite is my shit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If you get in a car crash and then a year or two later because of that car crash you have a heart attack and die.
> 
> You still died because of natural causes.


What has a car crash got to do with drugs?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

So sad. A living legend.


----------



## DPW (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, shocking news!:shocked:


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

im shocked. RIP


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> Why do all these wrestlers sound so calm about it all? You were just backstage with the guy 24 hours ago. And they're just like "Sad to hear he passed away."
> 
> Where's the shock? I mean... I just don't get it.


Many of them are used to this by now. Look how many wrestlers have passed in the last 10-15 years.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

markdeez33 said:


>


Lol apter did a update vlog about an update that was on another website. Wut?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Fuck, I even said to my friend last night "he looks like he's going to collapse". He looked really rough by the end of that promo. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A huge part of my childhood just died... and I just watched the bluray and all this weekend and... just, thank whatever the hell is out there he and the WWE worked it out and he got to hear how much he meant to us. But.. watching the speech and promo again... it's so creepy. You just have to wonder if he knew.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow...just wow. 

This kind of stuff really makes you value life, you never know when it'll be your time. Sure, there was most likely a heart condition, mixed with years of constant weight-lifting and previous steroid use, but still. Wow. He'll forever be a legend, and the fact that he was able to make amends and shatter grudges before his passing is something phenomenal. Life's to short to hold grudges and let hate consume you, there's always time to make amends and heal old wounds, and Warrior did that before his passing. 

He is a true legend, and just like so many before him, he won't be forgotten. I hope his family and especially his two children know how much al of our care for them and wish them nothing but the best in this time. The fact he was able to leave this earth with such light and happiness around him is truly astounding and heart-warming. To be in front of big crowds and to see their support had to be all-aspiring to him. 

Rest in Peace, Jim.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, that's just completely bizarre. Inducted into the Hall of Fame on Sunday, on Raw on Monday, dead Tuesday. Imagine how uncomfortable the crowd in the superdome is gonna be having to think about Warrior dying the day after he addressed them. 

He was always terrible at professional wrestling, but nevertheless, you never want to hear a story like this. It's always sad to see somebody cross over to the other side. My prayers and condolences to his family.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

RIP

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> A huge part of my childhood just died... and I just watched the bluray and all this weekend and... just, thank whatever the hell is out there he and the WWE worked it out and he got to hear how much he meant to us. But.. watching the speech and promo again... it's so creepy. You just have to wonder if he knew.


You have to wonder if his wife knew anything, too....


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

At least he made amends with company and got to be embraced by the fans one last time while cutting that eerie promo. I feel terrible for what his wife and two kids are feeling right now. RIP Warrior.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

R.I.P Warrior..

Damn this really is shocking. IMO he looked pretty good on RAW..


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

His final promo is now immortal.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

King Bebe said:


> You can post multiple tweets dude.
> 
> I'm not one to speculate over someones death but the guy must have had cancer or something. Maybe he knew his time was coming to an end and wanted that last hurrah. I don't know.


Cause tweeting is on everyones mind lol. Come on dude, I have twitter, but I haven't tweeted RIP warrior. Some people through it through different channels. Some call the warrior family, some tweet, some post it on their face book. Some privately mourn. There is no wrong way to go about it unless you mock the mans death for cheap heat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> If you get in a car crash and then a year or two later because of that car crash you have a heart attack and die.


That's different. 



> The warrior got clean and stopped abusing his body.


It doesn't matter. The damage can be done long after you stop. 


> A man is dead and his family is suffering, stop shitty on his memory by trying to turn this into something else.


Did I not just say that I'm not trying to shame Warrior and I'm just as sad as everyone else is about this? YES HEADLINER YOU DID. YOU'RE A GENTLE LAD.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe he just knew, deep inside it was time. Maybe the stars, just one time in a million, actually lined up for the better of everyone and all the mending and HOF happened just when it did because it had it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

One of the greatest entrance theme ever.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Legit stunned to be waking up to this news. Another piece of my childhood taken. RIP Warrior.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Getting that same feeling I got when Eddie died in 05.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

This reminds me of the my father's death a couple of months ago. I hadn't seen him in weeks, yet he stops by my place for lunch one day in January. Just a few hours later, my mom informs me that he had a heart attack and died. They were literally just a couple of weeks shy of sharing the same age.

R.I.P. Warrior. Unlike others, I hadn't grown up watching him wrestle the likes of Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage in two of the most historic matches in Wrestlemania history. I was much too young, yet I can sympathize with his young daughters. I hope and pray that they'll make it through this, because losing a father so suddenly is immensely difficult to deal with.


----------



## Innova (Apr 7, 2014)

Are we seriously expecting wrestlers and personnel in WWE to type out their thoughts and shocks on twitter? 

Let's face it guys, normal friends type out everything & expresses their shock on twitter for the world, but people close to him will genuinely be shocked and take a plane/car down to the hospital to express their grievances. I'm pretty sure the people close to ultimate warrior are now on their way or already at the hospital where he is at, comforting his family. 

RIP ultimate warrior.


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

So sad to hear this. RIP Warrior


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

This is 100x more shocking given we just saw him days ago....

RIP. Glad he got to go out in the HOF.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

rbhayek said:


> So sad. *A living legend.*



Fucking ironic. RIP Warrior.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn....RIP Warrior. I'm glad he was able to clear the air & be shown love from the fan.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

I wonder what this means for the new documentary they had coming out, the one with all the interviews with him about his career. Is it even out yet? They might end up cancelling it to release a more proper retrospective biography.



ModernError said:


> It comes off as ignorance. Just saying.


By definition, it _is_ ignorance, but he doesn't care what the stupid dictionary says, so it doesn't matter either way. For some people, instead of manning up & admitting you were wrong about something as insignificant as the definition of 'natural cause,' it's easier to say 'I'm not wrong, it's my opinion!'


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

He was one of the main reasons I went to Mania and RAW...crazy  WARRIOR 4 LIFE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> What has a car crash got to do with drugs?


If a car crash caused your heart to be weak, then a few years later you have a heart attack and die. You still died of natural causes.
Just like if you abused drugs and that weakened your heart, then you stopped doing drugs, and a few years later you have a heart attack and die, you died of natural causes.

See the analogy.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

WrayBryatt said:


> Lol apter did a update vlog about an update that was on another website. Wut?


LOL, I know, but hey, cut ole Apter some slack! He looks like he rolled outta bed, threw on that leather jacket, and immediately turned on his camera. RIP Warrior!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

RIP  first the Streak now this...


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

He made amends with a lot of people over the weekend as well apparently. He had to have known it was coming soon, like he knew he was sick or something. My dad did the same thing the last week he was alive, made a lot of amends. Kinda makes you wonder if you know it is coming.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Eerie.

But what a BOSS way to go out. Get inducted into the Hall of Fame at one of the most historic WMs, write your own epitaph with worldwide coverage. Heart attack.

As for people getting upset at the cause of death arguments, sorry, your self-righteousness is suffocating.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't imagine how agonising this has to be for his two daughters. They led him out at the HoF ceremony and watched their father get immortalised in wrestling history. After such a nice weekend they get hit with this. Just terrible


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Redzero said:


> RIP  first the Streak now this...


Yah like a Kayfabe streak is close to the sadness of the death of a human being.

Marks.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## PARANoIR (Nov 28, 2006)

Unbelievable.
RIP Warrior.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

So many people in wrestling industry have died in past few years, it's crazy!



Redzero said:


> RIP  first the Streak now this...


Speaking of that...WWE rightfully changed the headline on their site. It used to say "RIP The Streak is Dead", but they obviously changed it the second the Warrior stuff happened.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rigby said:


> I wonder what this means for the new documentary they had coming out, the one with all the interviews with him about his career. Is it even out yet? They might end up cancelling it to release a more proper retrospective biography.
> 
> 
> By definition, it _is_ ignorance, but he doesn't care what the stupid dictionary says, so it doesn't matter either way. For some people, instead of manning up & admitting you were wrong about something as insignificant as the definition of 'natural cause,' it's easier to say 'I'm not wrong, it's my opinion!'


I'm pretty sure I drew out a scenario that perfectly explains my reasoning.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

markdeez33 said:


> LOL, I know, but hey, cut ole Apter some slack! He looks like he rolled outta bed, threw on that leather jacket, and immediately turned on his camera. RIP Warrior!


lol he acted like a mark

but yeah, its all good. we are all starving for info


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If a car crash caused your heart to be weak, then a few years later you have a heart attack and die. You still died of natural causes.
> Just like if you abused drugs and that weakened your heart, then you stopped doing drugs, and a few years later you have a heart attack and die, you died of natural causes.
> 
> See the analogy.


I was in a car crash a few months ago, I blame you if this happens

But years of drug abuse does catch up even after you stop, when you stop smoking your heart attack chances don't return to normal until what 5 years?


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Fucking mental that he was on raw the other night. Cant say i was a fan but im happy for him that he was inducted before he passed. R.I.P


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

It sucks because he was just on Raw yesterday looking great as ever. rip.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can everyone please give the petty arguing over semantics a break?? PLEASE? fuck someone just died.
*A Life Just Ended*
A Life Of Someone We Were A Part Of, even if in just a tiny little way.
Damnit people come on!


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Hadn't been on much today and went on twitter and saw Joey Ryan mention Warrior and went straight to check out the details, just in complete shock that a guy we just saw pass away. 

The promo he cut on Monday was truly something else, and I don't want to make mention of what has already been said countless times already about the promo and all that but he at least spoke one last time to us wrestling fans. I enjoyed watching him growing up as a kid and I'm glad he made amends at the end of his life here on earth and got inducted into the Hall of Fame, reach WrestleMania 30 and get a standing ovation one last time. 

RIP Ultimate Warrior, you are immortalized forever. My heart goes out to his wife & two daughters in their time of grief._


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Revann said:


> Yah like a Kayfabe streak is close to the sadness of the death of a human being.
> 
> Marks.
> 
> RIP Warrior.


Oh come on.
It isn't like he is comparing the two.

He is just saying that two bad things have happened already this week and it sucks.
Seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## chucksmanhood (Mar 31, 2014)

My hero. The last few days have been torture for me as a wrestling fan. 

Will never forget the legend.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought he looked pretty bad during his HoF speech, but figured it was just Warrior being Warrior and pushing through a blow up. WWE is lucky it didn't happen then and there :/. RIP Fine Sir. You will forever be running into legend.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> I was in a car crash a few months ago, I blame you if this happens
> 
> But years of drug abuse does catch up even after you stop, when you stop smoking your heart attack chances don't return to normal until what 5 years?


Yeah but that isn't the point. If you die and you are not taking drugs or drinking, etc and you have a heart attack, then its considered a natural cause. That was my point. If you were doing drugs or drinking right before the heart attack, then the drugs can be blamed.

I am not even sure why this is a debate. HE was walking with his wife and collapsed, its not like he was in a hotel room snorting lines or doing an 8 ball then died.

WE should wait for the autopsy anyways


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

The news on the Ultimate Warriror is now up on MSN front page. It just re-directs to the TMZ article though.


----------



## chucksmanhood (Mar 31, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Oh come on.
> It isn't like he is comparing the two.
> 
> He is just saying that two bad things have happened already this week and it sucks.
> Seriously, what the fuck?


This. I was seriously bummed about Takers loss too.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

RIP

My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Revann said:


> Yah like a Kayfabe streak is close to the sadness of the death of a human being.
> 
> Marks.
> 
> RIP Warrior.


calm it mate i think he was just meaning that it has been a surprising couple of days. Nobody would be that insensitive to compare the two.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

tailhook said:


> I thought he looked pretty bad during his speech, but figured it was just Warrior being Warrior and pushing through a blow up. WWE is lucky it didn't happen then and there :/. RIP Fine Sir. You will forever be running into legend.


If it happened then, Warrior would have probably gotten the help he needed quickly. He might still be with us if that was the case.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> Can everyone please give the petty arguing over semantics a break?? PLEASE? fuck someone just died.
> *A Life Just Ended*
> A Life Of Someone We Were A Part Of, even if in just a tiny little way.
> Damnit people come on!


it's a just a life man


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP WARRIOR


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Almost seems like a movie script the way he went out. Wow man


----------



## Octavarium_ (Feb 11, 2014)

Shocking news.. I wonder if he knew it was coming or not.. his speech on RAW has become that much more eery now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Velvet onion said:


> calm it mate i think he was just meaning that it has been a surprising couple of days. Nobody would be that insensitive to compare the two.


I was also kinda crushed by the streak at the time, but now it is, of course, just pushed to the back of my mind.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Ratman said:


> I hope his twitter was hacked


It's not enough that he's dead. You hope that his twitter was hacked as well?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

when he was doing his ultimate warrior stuff at raw, a thought went through my mind that this probably not be good on his heart.

never could i have imagined this would happen so soon after though. man.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

As an homage, I decided to throw on WM VII and watch the famous Warrior-Savage match again. The match immediately preceding it was the first win of The Undertaker's streak against Snuka :/.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tha Rassler said:


> It's not enough that he's dead. You hope that his twitter was hacked as well?


Refering to Triple H's tweet originally breaking the news. People hoped it was a hacked tweet and not true.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Tha Rassler said:


> It's not enough that he's dead. You hope that his twitter was hacked as well?


Are you joking? he was talking about Triple H's tweet and how he wished it was not real.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Another one goes too young 

54 ffs...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rigby said:


> By definition, it _is_ ignorance, but he doesn't care what the stupid dictionary says, so it doesn't matter either way. For some people, instead of manning up & admitting you were wrong about something as insignificant as the definition of 'natural cause,' it's easier to say 'I'm not wrong, it's my opinion!'


So, proving him wrong is THAT important to you?


Because you coming off as real petty, considering this is basically a memorial thread and not a medical terminology course.



But, since you making it that, how the fuck is a heart attack a "natural cause of death" for a guy that abused steroids for 20 years or more?


Was Eddie natural causes?

Was Bulldog natural causes?

Was Bossman natural causes?

Was Steve Williams natural causes?


Same thing. All these guys died from ailments/diseases caused by years of doing the wrong thing, be it cocaine, steroids or heavy smoking.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh will yehs stop argueing over if it was drugs or a natural FFS... He's just died how about trying not to be smarks for one day and leave this thread for people to pay there respects!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

chucksmanhood said:


> This. I was seriously bummed about Takers loss too.


The loss of a streak, which really wasn't anything more than a storyline on a television show, isn't even comparable to the actual loss of a human life. Jesus Christ.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hogan better think twice about that one more match.

Hope they both managed to patch things up


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Tha Rassler said:


> It's not enough that he's dead. You hope that his twitter was hacked as well?


fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tha Rassler said:


> It's not enough that he's dead. You hope that his twitter was hacked as well?


He was talking about HHH's since he was the first to break it. Hoping like all the rest of us at the time it was faked.



henrymark said:


> Another one goes too young  54 ffs...


Tell me about it. Pretty soon in something that would have to be a twist of irony we might only be left with Hulk Hogan from that era.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

T-Viper said:


> Fuck, I even said to my friend last night "he looks like he's going to collapse". He looked really rough by the end of that promo. RIP Warrior.


If this was 1992 most people would still think it´s a work. That is just too crazy.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Guys we have no clue how he died, speculation is fine, but I think some are getting a little too carried away


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm surprised it took this long. He looked near death when he wrestled Orlando Jordan.. Always short of breath and panting like dog in heat. 

Sad to see him gone just as he got the respect he deserved..


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


He hinted to us just like the WWE hinted at Taker's streak being broken


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What the fuck?!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

This really just sucks. For anyone to argue over stupid shit on this thread is just mind-blowing. A man is dead, hell an icon to some of our young lives is gone. Two little girls will not have a father. Grow the hell up people... ffs.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Regular-Ass Goon said:


> The loss of a streak, which really wasn't anything more than a storyline on a television show, isn't even comparable to the actual loss of a human life. Jesus Christ.


Are you fucking kidding me?

He was just responding to something I said.
Anyway, he isn't comparing the two. fpalm

He is just agreeing that bad things have been happening all week already.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Is there a chance he was terminally ill and knew his days were severely numbered? That could explain the for-shadowing promo on Raw


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Completely in shock and sadden by this. R.I.P. Warrior
Prayers go out to his family.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugh. People comparing this to Taker losing. fpalm

This is seriously heartbreaking though. Finally makes peace with WWE and is inducted into the Hall of Fame and then this happens. R.I.P.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

cactus_jack22 said:


> when he was doing his ultimate warrior stuff at raw, a thought went through my mind that this probably not be good on his heart.
> 
> never could i have imagined this would happen so soon after though. man.


 Well, he wouldn't have died 24 hours later. People with certain heart conditions should be doing their best to avoid excitement. I wonder if he went against his doctor's orders. WWE really need to start screening for this.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> it's a just a life man


Would you like someone to send this statement to a person who loved you and would be devastated by your loss. You may not care about your own death or the deaths of others, but there are people who do and for them "just a life" is more than a bunch of chemical compounds. 

I get what you're trying to say, but a nihilistic approach to life is selfish, and in this approach you forget that there just might be someone out there who considers your life more meaningful and may be upset if your death when it comes is overanalyzed and spoken about as a mere breaking down of your innards.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

First we had to deal with takers loss (my older bro cried in his room) and now this.. too soon!


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm shocked to read this.
Unbelievable.

R.I.P. Warrior.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Tha Rassler said:


> It's not enough that he's dead. You hope that his twitter was hacked as well?


He was referring to Triple H's twitter. Hunter broke the news first well before anyone and then WWE.com followed. People were hoping his account was hacked and it wasn't true. Unfortunately and regrettably that wasn't the case.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

King-of-the-World said:


> Is there a chance he was terminally ill and knew his days were severely numbered? That could explain the for-shadowing promo on Raw


I doubt it. Life is just like that at times.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Fucking Hell! Can't believe it!

R.I.P Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF, we just saw him 2 days ago. Do we have a cause of death yet?


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope taker is not next.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Tha Rassler said:


> It's not enough that he's dead. You hope that his twitter was hacked as well?


:hmm: you can't be serious?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Hogan better think twice about that one more match.
> 
> Hope they both managed to patch things up


I'm sure WWE is probably going to be reevaluating any potential future rematch with Taker and Lesnar for next year, or any match.. and probably suggest he call it a career. One more match isn't worth it, given the injury at WM30.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

King-of-the-World said:


> Is there a chance he was terminally ill and knew his days were severely numbered? That could explain the for-shadowing promo on Raw


It's not impossible, especially for heart failure. I had about 30% heart function and was falling fast before I was put on dialysis 8 years ago, But at the time I was still working 8 hour days at my job. Granted I would come home and do little else but sleep after, but.

Let's just say it's not impossible.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Would you like someone to send this statement to a person who loved you and would be devastated by your loss. You may not care about your own death or the deaths of others, but there are people who do and for them "just a life" is more than a bunch of chemical compounds.
> 
> I get what you're trying to say, but a nihilistic approach to life is selfish, and in this approach you forget that there just might be someone out there who considers your life more meaningful and may be upset if your death when it comes is overanalyzed and spoken about as a mere breaking down of your innards.


I think he's making fun of all the people devastated by undertaker's streak being broken and how people are equating this bad news to the streak. Sarcasm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> WTF, we just saw him 2 days ago. Do we have a cause of death yet?


Nothing confirmed but almost certain it's a heart attack


----------



## Ten410 (Apr 8, 2012)

Man I'm stunned, I just popped the forums to check on some wrestling news and then BAM there I see it. I feel so sorry for his wife and two young daughters. To lose a father so young, so sad.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> WTF, we just saw him 2 days ago. Do we have a cause of death yet?


Heart attack. Collapsed beside his wife, while walking to his car, pronounced dead in hospital.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> I think he's making fun of all the people devastated by undertaker's streak being broken and how people are equating this bad news to the streak. Sarcasm


Nope. He's saying that we shouldn't be emotional over the loss of Warrior's life and instead be completely ok with dissecting the cause of death instead of being "self-righteous" about it. This comment basically was "It's just a life" implying that it's not worth getting emotional over its end.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Ugh. fpalm... Taker losing a fucking scripted wrestling match that meant nothing to him is hardly comparable to a man *dying*. 

Stop being so damn insensitive people. 2 kids and a wife lost their father and husband, many people here idolized the Warrior. Please stop filling this thread with bullshit and let us mourn the loss of the legend...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

What the hell? RIP


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Nope. He's saying that we shouldn't be emotional over the loss of Warrior's life and instead be completely ok with dissecting the cause of death instead of being "self-righteous" about it. This comment basically was "It's just a life" implying that it's not worth getting emotional over.


Man, some people.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

cactus_jack22 said:


> when he was doing his ultimate warrior stuff at raw, a thought went through my mind that this probably not be good on his heart.
> 
> never could i have imagined this would happen so soon after though. man.


I had this thought too but I also thought he looked well, like that photo from the airport this morning, he looks great!


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Uerfer said:


> Heart attack. Collapsed beside his wife, while walking to his car, pronounced dead in hospital.


must have been awful for his wife to be just walking to there car and him just collapsing, must have been terrified.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

"It's just a life man."

Just WOW... fpalm.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

King Gimp said:


> Oh come on.
> It isn't like he is comparing the two.
> 
> He is just saying that two bad things have happened already this week and it sucks.
> Seriously, what the fuck?


It's a pretty thoughtless thing to say no matter what. Even mentioning the streak in the same breath as Warrior's death IS drawing a comparison. At the end of the day, the streak is pretty meaningless in comparison with something that happened in real life. It'd be like if you played Dungeons and Dragons and compared the death of a character to the real life death of the DM.

This reference may go over many people's heads.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Reaper Jones said:


> Would you like someone to send this statement to a person who loved you and would be devastated by your loss. You may not care about your own death or the deaths of others, but there are people who do and for them "just a life" is more than a bunch of chemical compounds.
> 
> I get what you're trying to say, but a nihilistic approach to life is selfish, and in this approach you forget that there just might be someone out there who considers your life more meaningful and may be upset if your death when it comes is overanalyzed and spoken about as a mere breaking down of your innards.


It's not like I popped in here to say that. I paid my respects.

But the fact is this is a public forum and discussion of the death, matters relating to the death and life-death generality is to be expected. To be critical of such occurrences under the circumstance is just setting yourself up for a proverbial punch in the gut.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Should Sticky this Thread


----------



## BrainsGambino (Apr 9, 2014)

I had to register just to ask why in the fuck people keep saying he looked "great" or even "fine" during the Raw speech? Lord knows I can't bring myself to go back and watch the speech just yet, but I clearly remember him actually WINCING at one point. He was clearly in pain. I loved the speech and his HOF weekend and was extremely happy he was back with WWE. But at the same time I was thinking, man, wouldn't it suck if he collapsed in that ring right now? The reason I was thinking that is because he DID NOT LOOK GOOD. After the speech, he looked troublingly uncomfortable. Stop saying he looked OK. Just fucking stop it.

That's my gripe. Carry on.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Would you like someone to send this statement to a person who loved you and would be devastated by your loss. You may not care about your own death or the deaths of others, but there are people who do and for them "just a life" is more than a bunch of chemical compounds.
> 
> I get what you're trying to say, but a nihilistic approach to life is selfish, and in this approach you forget that there just might be someone out there who considers your life more meaningful and may be upset if your death when it comes is overanalyzed and spoken about as a mere breaking down of your innards.


well said. warrior has impacted so many lives and to many of us it feels like a big part of our childhood was taken away. i can't even imagine how his wife, mother and little daughters feels right now. it hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

That came out of fucking nowhere. Damn


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

RIP Legend.


----------



## Adrianm (Oct 28, 2012)

Surreal...

RIP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Just read about this....

Seriously shocked and in disbelief. We JUST saw him on Monday, too. Holy shit.

RIP Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

evilshade said:


> First we had to deal with takers loss (my older bro cried in his room) and now this.. too soon!


Are you fucking serious?



Yeah, the death of a fictional streak is totally comparable to the death of a husband and a father.



You people are weird.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

Just woke up and switched on my phone and checked the news. I am totally shocked.

Warrior was almost the sole reason I started to Watch wrestling. To mee he will Always be the greatest entetainer in wrestling. It is so sad to Think back at all those years, and when he finally came back, he was aescorted by his two daughters, and his wife sitting in the front row looking so happy, and Warrior looking at Peace.

Then just a few Days later, after the well deserved HOF introduction he is gone.


R.I.P Warrior, you will never b forgotten and my thoughts and prayers go to you your family


// Warrior fan for life


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Shocked. Speechless. Stunned. R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jan 29, 2010)

OhMyGod..

Deep, deep condolences to Warrior, his fans and more importantly, his family. Crazy sad.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

After that speech, he looked like he was gasping. I figured it was just Warrior being Warrior and him being out of breath from all the shouting and such ... Never in my wildest dreams did I think the guy would just pass away a mere 24 hours later. It's madness.

I thought something looked off at Wrestlemania when they were announcing the HOF inductees and Warrior looked like he was about to explode.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow this is surreal. Just watched his HOF speech on Sunday night & knew he was on Raw last night.

I'm not trying to be a certain way, but personally I always thought that he was a cokehead or something. His HOF speech was babbling almost & what was with his sweating and uppity type aura? Always thought he was nutty.

Anyways wow. R.I.P.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I just keep thinking about his wife and two daughters, it breaks my heart.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

You have to think that even if the report still wasn't confirmed, it's hard to believe HHH's twitter got hacked and made a disgusting joke. I don't think people are that sick in the head

Anyways RIP Warrior. You will forever be in our hearts


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/ultimate-...career-wwecom-exclusive-july-19-2013-26133462

A little something from WWE from last year.

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/ultimate-warrior-ultimate-moments

And I am guessing tonight or recently.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

RIP Warrior. Feel awful for his daughters. It's extremely sad.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Reaper Jones said:


> Nope. He's saying that we shouldn't be emotional over the loss of Warrior's life and instead be completely ok with dissecting the cause of death instead of being "self-righteous" about it. This comment basically was "It's just a life" implying that it's not worth getting emotional over its end.


No. People can be emotional over it. It's a character a lot of people grew up with. But don't be a dick to those people who are pursuing other underlying strains of discussion.


----------



## HallOfFamer (Dec 8, 2013)

Literally just stepped off the plane in Dublin from mania and read about this. Absolutely gutted. We only seen.him last night.

I dont tend to believe in higher powers/fate but thats mad the way it has unfolded.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> But the fact is this is a public forum and discussion of the death, matters relating to the death and life-death generality is to be expected. To be critical of such occurrences under the circumstance is just setting yourself up for a proverbial punch in the gut.


Jeez, this.

A man suddenly died and it's sad and tragic, and it's going to make people understandably upset and angry; you might be one of these people and you might now know where to direct that anger right now, that's fine, but you shouldn't be mad at people civilly discussing the circumstances of his passing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

@WWEZeb: Stunned to hear of the Ultimate Warrior passing...I managed UW and Sting when they were both starting out. RIP Jim. Peace be with you. @WWE


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

RIP Warrior

I'm glad he and Vince ended their grudge. He finally made up with WWE, got in the Hall of Fame, and appeared on Raw again.


----------



## chucksmanhood (Mar 31, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> He was just responding to something I said.
> Anyway, he isn't comparing the two. fpalm
> ...


This. Warrior has been my hero along with the Hulkster my whole life, 27 years.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

King Bebe said:


> Ugh. fpalm... Taker losing a fucking scripted wrestling match that meant nothing to him is hardly comparable to a man *dying*.


I agree that it isn't comparable. But just for the record, to say the match meant nothing to Taker is bullshit. The dude has love for the business and busted his ass(literally) trying to give you a match that he felt properly concluded the story of his most famous accomplishment and was injured in the process with a potentially life-threatening concussion. To say it meant nothing to him is pure ignorance.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Imagine the Twitter actually did get hacked and WWE.com just took it from there...

I know I'm clutching for straws... I just can't believe it...


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Just seeing his wife and 2 daughters at the HOF ceremony...it just breaks my heart.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sometimes we all criticize wrestlers, part timers, jobbers, has-beens, etc., but we always forget that this guys put their bodies in the line constantly, and like them or not, they do that for the sake of entertaining us, while it is correct that the payment they receive is really great, there are some things money can't buy, and being healthy 100% all the time is one of them.

We should relax for a moment and be thankful that guys like The NAO, Kane, The Big Show, RVD, hell even Batista, John Cena and an excellent example, The Undertaker, even though some people say they are boring, has-beens, should go away, etc., they are fighting and beating the crap out of each other, getting concussions, getting injured for us, the fans, for our entertainment and amusement, and things like this really reminds us what really is important.

I can't still believe this situation, and I sincerely hope things turn out great for the Warrior's family , and if we can learn something about his passing, then his death won't be in vain, and he his splrit will truly be running forever in our hearts.

R.I.P. The Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope this does not sound grimm but the timing could not be any less then perfect. He got his last message across before his last breath. Something tells me he knew it was comming but needed to go with inner peace .....

Condolocies to the Hellwig family.

May you watch them from the stars above.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in shock. Right after he gets inducted to the HOF and returns to Raw to cut one last Warrior promo. Just heartbreaking.

R.I.P.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn me and my friends were just saying how great it was seeing him on Raw. 

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

King Bebe said:


> Imagine the Twitter actually did get hacked and WWE.com just took it from there...
> 
> I know I'm clutching for straws... I just can't believe it...


It's been reported on TMZ, SportsCenter, everywhere...would be a massive troll.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Rest in peace to the Warrior.

This is so surreal. His promo last night was very nostalgic, but now it will always be strangly foreboding as well. My username is a play on how Warrior seemed to pronounce Hulk Hogan's name in promos; I always loved his promos. 

One thing's for sure, his entrance into heaven must have been epic.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Camoron said:


> It's a pretty thoughtless thing to say no matter what. Even mentioning the streak in the same breath as Warrior's death IS drawing a comparison. At the end of the day, the streak is pretty meaningless in comparison with something that happened in real life. It'd be like if you played Dungeons and Dragons and compared the death of a character to the real life death of the DM.
> 
> This reference may go over many people's heads.


Look. The thing is that he was clearly not comparing the two. He just was saying that it is one bad thing after another. He wasn't saying Taker meant more or anything. He is just referencing a bad week becoming worse. SIMPLE. 

That isn't comparing. He wasn't saying "The streak ending was bad, but this is worse!" or anything.
He wasn't saying that one was more important than the other, just saying both happenings were bad, REGARDLESS of their severity.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WHAT! I just saw him this weekend in New Orleans. OH MY GOD. Can't believe this. This is so saddening. He looked so happy to be back.

Rest in peace Warrior.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

tailhook said:


> I agree that it isn't comparable. But just for the record, to say the match meant nothing to Taker is bullshit. The dude has love for the business and busted his ass(literally) trying to give you a match that he felt properly concluded the story of his most famous accomplishment and was injured in the process with a potentially life-threatening concussion. To say it meant nothing to him is pure ignorance.


It's just a match... chances are, Taker wanted it done long ago but people had too much respect for him to say Yes. 

Titles mean nothing to these wrestlers, they're just props. I worked in the business for a little while and this was always the mentality. Anyway I'm not going to turn this into a debate about how fixed matches matter to wrestlers but feel free to make a thread about it and I'll be happy to reply.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This is beyond surreal and past absurd


Even the Iron Sheik is saying nice things


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> It's not like I popped in here to say that. I paid my respects.
> 
> But the fact is this is a public forum and discussion of the death, matters relating to the death and life-death generality is to be expected. To be critical of such occurrences under the circumstance is just setting yourself up for a proverbial punch in the gut.


I can dissect someone's life and their life choices like the best of them and handle it. I've seen my fair share of unexpected deaths. However, i recommend people create an alternate thread or wait at least a few hours before. 

I also understand that in some cases people overanalyze as a coping mechanism and it's their way of dealing with loss. But in the case of Warrior much of the analysis of C.O.D is based entirely on Dr. Google MD accounts of what people know about certain cases of heart failures and heart disease. It could be steroids or it could be a genetic predisposition to developing heart disease. 

The list of causes of heart failure is much too vast and none of that comes across. 

But your comment "It's just a life" is barely becoming of any of that and cannot be justified under any pretense. People can and are obviously welcome to analyse C.O.D. but they should also be prepared to get punched back if they punch someone in the gut.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

This is so upsetting. Loved Warrior as a child. 

When I was watching him on RAW last night a couple things went through my mind. It took him an awfully long time getting to the ring when he first came out. When he was speaking he looked like he was really struggling to get his breath at times. There was a point during his promo where they cut away from him for an abnormally long amount of time, more than just your quick crowd reaction shot. I was really hoping he hadn't collapsed and that's why they cut away for so long. And he also took it real slow getting out of the ring. He just did not look,act or sound well. 

It's almost like his body knew that he had finally got to speak his mind and explain himself to the people who had the opinions that he felt truly mattered in the situation with Vince and the E, the fans, and finally made peace with those he felt wronged him in some way, and knew it was time to let go, to stop fighting. He finally felt at peace with his life in all aspects. There was nothing left to fix, to make amends to. He was tired for so long and he knew that he could finally rest.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> Imagine the Twitter actually did get hacked and WWE.com just took it from there...
> 
> I know I'm clutching for straws... I just can't believe it...


Even if this is possible in theory, why would the person who hacked hunter's twitter post such a thing? I mean this is too sick a joke to play. People can't be that sick in their heads.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bigbuxxx said:


> RIP Warrior. Feel awful for his daughters. It's extremely sad.


Just after he stood on stage there and looked so proud to be able to finally show them more about those times in his life, and probably the first time they ever got to meet some of the people he was involved with in those days. I guess if there is one little big of respite that his kids and wife hopefully have a lot of new friends in the WWE that can help them though it.

I can't even comprehend how she must have felt watching that. They seemed so happy and in love to this day that night at the induction.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Man what a shock, I am glad he was able to get inducted into the HoF before he passed and say his peace. RIP


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Every man's heart one day beats it's final beat.

He said that two fucking days ago. Jesus.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I am at least happy that Warrior, WWE and Vince were able to come to terms and come full circle before his life ended.

Somewhat poetic.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Elipses Corter said:


> So, proving him wrong is THAT important to you?
> 
> 
> Because you coming off as real petty, considering this is basically a memorial thread and not a medical terminology course.
> ...


Thanks for that contribution. Except the discussion was never whether or not Warrior died of 'natural causes', but simply whether or not a heart attack is considered a natural cause, which should not even be up for discussion.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Gutted. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

People are really fucking arguing on a thread about someone dying?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

KingDio said:


> Wow this is surreal. Just watched his HOF speech on Sunday night & knew he was on Raw last night.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a certain way, but personally I always thought that he was a cokehead or something. His HOF speech was babbling almost & what was with his sweating and uppity type aura? Always thought he was nutty.
> 
> Anyways wow. R.I.P.


 Check out his youtube channel. He's a very coherent, very intellegent and wise man. He seemed to be worlds apart from some of the knuckle draggers in the industry.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Uerfer said:


> Even if this is possible in theory, why would the person who hacked hunter's twitter post such a thing? I mean this is too sick a joke to play. People can't be that sick in their heads.


You would be surprised man.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/mjlgq4nk9M/

This speaks volumes in and of itself.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized. By the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honor him and make the running the man did live forever."

-Warrior's final promo on Raw.


----------



## z1co80 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ultimate Warrior was my childhood hero. There was no other wrestler that brought the intensity and energy that Warrior brought. He was a larger than life character who deserves his place up there with the biggest names wrestling has to offer.

I still get goosebumps when i hear his music, The sight of the Warrior running to the ring will always stay with me.

RIP Warrior
Always Believe


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> http://instagram.com/p/mjlgq4nk9M/
> 
> This speaks volumes in and of itself.


Shiek is a douche, talked so much crap about him and now that he's passed away he's going back on it.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Resist said:


> Shiek is a douche, talked so much crap about him and now that he's passed away he's going back on it.


What do you want him to do? keep talking shit about a dead man?


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

If you believe in God then you know it is very possible.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Look. The thing is that he was clearly not comparing the two. He just was saying that it is one bad thing after another. He wasn't saying Taker meant more or anything. He is just referencing a bad week becoming worse. SIMPLE.
> 
> That isn't comparing. He wasn't saying "The streak ending was bad, but this is worse!" or anything.
> He wasn't saying that one was more important than the other, just saying both happenings were bad, REGARDLESS of their severity.


He may not have meant it to come off bad but that is still a pretty silly thing to say after the death of someone. Imagine that one of your loved ones died and someone responded by saying "man, first I burned my baked potato and now your dad dies? Can this week get any worse?"


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Uerfer said:


> What do you want him to do? keep talking shit about a dead man?


Nah, he just randomly talks crap for no reason. Always has something negative to say about everyone.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

ModernError said:


> Thanks for that contribution. Except the discussion was never whether or not Warrior died of 'natural causes', but simply whether or not a heart attack is considered a natural cause, *which should not even be up for discussion*.



I don't give a fuck what the discussion was about. I said what I said.


If it didn't pertain to what YOU said, save your comments or make a rant about it. Still doesn't change the pettiness in you and the other guy wanting to prove somebody wrong, based on a generalization of an ailment that's different, case by case.


You wanna continue, make a rant about it but get off your medical high horse and remember what this thread is about.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Wrestling fans can be complete fucking morons some times. If Bryan loses the title now somehow, I'm 80% sure marks will compare that with warrior's passing.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Resist said:


> People are really fucking arguing on a thread about someone dying?


I know saying 'welcome to the internet' has become cliche..but yeah, welcome to the internet--people can be petty :no:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Uerfer said:


> Wrestling fans can be complete fucking morons some times. If Bryan loses the title now somehow, I'm 80% sure marks will compare that with warrior's passing.


Spot on. People just dont understand that wrestling is a show and the people behind the characters have families and problems of their own. They don't care about the wins and losses as much as we do. They just care about getting paid and putting on a show to provide for their families.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my GOD. 

RIP Warrior.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

R.I.P. Warrior


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Elipses Corter said:


> I don't give a fuck what the discussion was about. I said what I said.
> 
> 
> If it didn't pertain to what YOU said, save your comments or make a rant about it. Still doesn't change the pettiness in you and the other guy wanting to prove somebody wrong, based on a generalization of an ailment that's different, case by case.
> ...


Everything I said has pertained to this thread and the Warrior. When I joined it, it was not a memorial, we were still trying to find out if it was even true or not. What is your problem with people discussing the circumstances of this tragic incident? Thats how we come to understand it. It was never intended to be an argument, simply a correction. Are these things pieced together too hard for you to understand? Then I apologize. Thank you for the red rep, keeps me humble.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jon_Snow said:


> If you believe in God then you know it is very possible.



You don't need to believe in god to know it is possible.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Resist said:


> Shiek is a douche, talked so much crap about him and now that he's passed away he's going back on it.


There's a life lesson here. Keep terms with people good and don't continue to talk trash about them because you may never get a chance to make good. That's life and death for you. I think Hogan didn't get that chance either. Wasn't there some news that Hogan wanted to speak to Warrior in order to bury the hatchet? I'm not sure if they got a chance.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Way for some fucking lames to completely shit on this thread.

I wasn't even a BIG Warrior fan and even I deject the bullshit.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Billy8383 said:


> He may not have meant it to come off bad but that is still a pretty silly thing to say after the death of someone. Imagine that one of your loved ones died and someone responded by saying "man, first I burned my baked potato and now your dad dies? Can this week get any worse?"


Eh. I can kinda understand. 

With what the original guy said, he was saying that one terrible thing has happened, now another terrible thing has happened. He wasn't comparing the two, they are both bad for him.

That stuff about a potato, fine. Compare it on the internet or in your head. Your example and The Warrior and the Streak should not be said in front of someone who has had someone die.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

My best guess is he was told he had 24 hours to live and he requested a promo on raw.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

his final promo on raw last night makes this whole thing so eerie. I am absolutely shocked by this ...

RIP Warrior


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> There's a life lesson here. Keep terms with people good and don't continue to talk trash about them because you may never get a chance to make good. That's life and death for you. I think Hogan didn't get that chance either. Wasn't there some news that Hogan wanted to speak to Warrior in order to bury the hatchet? I'm not sure if they got a chance.


It just isn't worth it to spend your life running down everyone around you. Especially when you live and work in a business where your friends/coworkers can go with little to no warning. It just isn't worth it.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow. Lost for words. RIP.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No. People can be emotional over it. It's a character a lot of people grew up with. But don't be a dick to those people who are pursuing other underlying strains of discussion.


In other words "Let me be a dick. But please don't be a dick to me for being a dick" ... Ok. Fair enough.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> It just isn't worth it to spend your life running down everyone around you. Especially when you live and work in a business where your friends/coworkers can go with little to no warning. It just isn't worth it.


Guess this is a life lesson for Shiek


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Just heard the news and....I literally don't know what to say. Absolutely gobsmacked and speechless. Seeing him finally get inducted in the Hall Of Fame only a few days ago was great, next we're all cheering him making one of his usual batshit crazy speeches on Raw, and then just like that he's gone, one of the truly great, memorable icons of WWE in the 1990's. 

Rest In Peace, Warrior. The world won't be quite the same without you.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

> TMZ notes that The Ultimate Warrior posed for photos with fans at the airport in New Orleans around 6am on Tuesday morning. He was said to be in great spirits and offered to take photos with any fan who approached him.
> 
> 
> 
> As noted, Warrior collapsed outside of an Arizona hotel shortly before 6pm on Tuesday, while walking with his wife. He was taken to the hospital, where he was pronounced dead.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...racting-with-fans-at-the/#PxsJGpmzW6WAFFdh.99


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Reaper Jones said:


> In other words "Let me be a dick. But please don't be a dick to me for being a dick" ... Ok. Fair enough.


You're WAY off point if you think I popped in here to be a dick.

But go ahead, be a dick about it.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

I was busy enjoying the weekend and Mania. First time coming on since Friday or so because I wanted to take in all the threads for a good couple of hours.

THEN THIS!!

R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior. At least there was peace with him from what we saw in terms of getting to speak his mind about everything in the last few years. 

VERY EERY stuff, but glad his family got to see it.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

R.I.P. Warrior


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Very, very shocking and depressing. Sincerest condolences to Warrior's family. Unbelievably sad. He was JUST on TV last night looking full of life too.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

In all seriousness, 

I'm pleasantly surprised at the amount of humility and compassion shown in this thread (a few exceptions). I was honestly expecting a lot of dickish, smarky, and cold hearted posts here about the wrestler (not the man himself). I suppose it was wrong for me to make that assumption.

Kudos, posters. Kudos.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

This is so sudden. He was just inducted into the Hall of Fame and gave a speech last night on Raw. Please, tell me this isn't real.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

smh @ some posts in this thread

A shocking death just happened and the thread reporting it is already tainted with bullshit arguing. Pay some respect son or else please GTFO


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Roho said:


> In all seriousness,
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised at the amount of humility and compassion shown in this thread. I was honestly expecting a lot of dickish, smarky, and cold hearted posts here about the wrestler (not the man himself). I suppose it was wrong for me to make that assumption.
> 
> Kudos, posters. Kudos.


I was always a big Warrior fan so this hits me hard. I was just tweeting yesterday about how great it was to see him back.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Uerfer said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...racting-with-fans-at-the/#PxsJGpmzW6WAFFdh.99


So he got to have a few more moments with his fans before the end.....


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



TJC93 said:


> If Punk is a man he will break his silence, wasn't warrior one of his favourites?


fpalm Who gives a fuck about punk or his "silence"?? Fuck him.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

RIP Warrior


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Too much excitement for a day. He couldn't take it. He was probably waiting for this for decades. I'm sure that DVD the WWE released a while ago couldn't have been good for his health either.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> It just isn't worth it to spend your life running down everyone around you. Especially when you live and work in a business where your friends/coworkers can go with little to no warning. It just isn't worth it.


But to some it does matter a lot and Hogan sounds like the kind of person to whom it does and it should. 

Aside from Hogan (probably not him specifically), there were a lot of people that made money simply from criticizing the Warrior, especially around the time of the filming of the self-destruction DVD and The Warrior spent the last 9 years of that time trying to fight the defamation of character it caused. 

I'm sure it had a huge impact on his family, his health and life. And you could tell from his HOF speech as well as his promo on Raw just how much it meant to him to have his name cleared. 

So in his case, since there was a real defamation of person involved, having these moments of burying the hatchet were important to him and most likely also people that were once his friends and took money to defame him.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Was the first bit of news I saw on twitter when I woke up. Sad sad stuff. Even though I didn't grow up with him, and have only seen so much of his matches and promos, I have always loved what I did see. People can dislike and/or talk all the smack about him as they want, but he was one of the greatest characters to come out of the WWF. I consider myself a Warrior and I was happy to be able to see him on the HOF as well as Raw.

A loss like this is always sad, but I see things like








and it made me smile. His spirit will live on through the ages.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't fucking believe life! I just cant. How scary that once he buried the hatchet and had one last chance in the spotlight, he passes? life is truly precious.

R.I.P Warrior, what a legend. My heart breaks for his mother, wife and two daughters


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Rip warrior. He's another one that died youngish. Glad him and Wwe sort of squashed their problems and he got his HOF moment. Has to be bittersweet for his wife and kids. Him and macho man having their rematch now in heaven 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Dave Bautista 
After all these years I finally got 2 tell him that me shaking the ropes was an homage 2 him. Blessed to have had that moment. #onelife
12:49 AM - 9 Apr 2014


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope this turns out to be a hoax. 

He didn't look good on Raw health wise, although he gave his best. If this isn't a hoax, did he know he was going to die soon? 

I remember seeing him and Sting in the Mid South area at first, managed by Hot Stuff Eddie Gilbert as the Blade Runners. I then remember his brief stint as Dingo Warrior in World Class. You could tell he and Sting were going to go places, but didn't think they'd both be at the top of the wrestling game at different points. That was a pleasant surprise.

So much tragedy seems to come from most stars who wrestled in World Class. I really hope this is a hoax.

I never liked his squashing of legit stars in record times, such as the 1 minute destruction of Andre on SN Main event and thought they should save that for the jobbers. However, Warrior had the stamina to wrestle long matches and still be looking good. The best match I ever saw was him vs Randy Savage with loser retiring. That one was epic and I never see anyone mention it in the forums.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That's chilling. Very sad news. It's like Warrior fought on for this moment. RIP


----------



## gdfactory (Mar 15, 2013)

WHAT?? NO WAY


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

At age 16, WM6 was the first Mania I watched live. Being a big Hogan fan, I couldn't wait to see these two icons wrestle each other. Although I was upset Hogan lost, I was also happy for the Ultimate Warrior. Hogan handing him the belt afterward made it easier for me to handle the loss. Warrior was part of a lot of people from my generations lives. I just watched his HOF speech again & last speech on Raw, and it bought tears to my eyes that this man, who during his HOF speech says to his young children "the most awesome thing I will ever do is be your father", just days ago, is no longer with us, and it breaks my heart. Many wrestlers didn't have great things to say about Warrior in his first DVD. He was unprofessional, promos made no sense, etc.. Warrior wanted to change peoples minds about him when his newest DVD came out. And I'm glad he got that chance. I'm glad he & Vince were able to mend their issues and Warrior was able to speak at the HOF, attend WM30, and Raw the next night. Warrior will be missed by wrestling fans young & old. My thoughts & prayers go out to his lovely mother, wife, and two beautiful daughters. RIP Warrior. :sad:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

just rewatched his speech on Raw.

it's almost like _he knew_. 

so sad.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

wtf


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

HBK4LIFE said:


> At age 16, WM6 was the first Mania I watched live. Being a big Hogan fan, I couldn't wait to see these two icons wrestle each other. Although I was upset Hogan lost, I was also happy for the Ultimate Warrior. Hogan handing him the belt afterward made it easier for me to handle the loss. Warrior was part of a lot of people from my generations lives. I just watched his HOF speech again & last speech on Raw, and it bought tears to my eyes that this man, who during his HOF speech says to his young children "the most awesome thing I will ever do is be your father", just days ago, is no longer with us, and it breaks my heart. Many wrestlers didn't have great things to say about Warrior in his first DVD. He was unprofessional, promos made no sense, etc.. Warrior wanted to change peoples minds about him when his newest DVD came out. And I'm glad he got that chance. I'm glad he & Vince were able to mend their issues and Warrior was able to speak at the HOF, attend WM30, and Raw the next night. Warrior will be missed by wrestling fans young & old. My thoughts & prayers go out to his lovely mother, wife, and two beautiful daughters. RIP Warrior. :sad:


That's awesome that you got to see him live in his prime...I only saw him well past in his WCW days


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Iron Sheik comments on Ultimate Warrior's death

http://instagram.com/p/mjlgq4nk9M/


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> just rewatched his speech on Raw.
> 
> it's almost like _he knew_.
> 
> so sad.


Something was "different" about him on Raw. I noticed it at the time, but I didn't know what it was other than he just didn't "look" right. Now, when you analyze what he said in that promo, it does sound like he knew something.

Then again, he apparently was meeting with fans around the airport and was supposed to be in a good mood. So who knows.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the transcript from his promo on RAW. Its eerily foreshadowing...

"No WWE talent becomes a legend on their own. Every man's heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized. By the story tellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honor him and make the running the man did live forever. You, you, you, you, you, you are the legend markers of Ultimate Warrior. In the back I see many potential legends. Some of them with warrior spirits. And you will do the same for them. You will decide if they lived with the passion and intensity. So much so that you will tell your stories and you will make them legends, as well. Ultimate. You are the Ultimate Warrior fans. And the spirit of the Ultimate Warrior will run forever!"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's insane that he gave that speech on Monday and then the next day he ends up dead. Fucking eerie.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

just glad he got to see how much his fans loved him before he passed


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

Amy Dumas ‏@AmyDumas 37m

So Surreal. I remember Vince telling us to go out and have fun because you never knew when it would be our last. pic.twitter.com/E3hElGU4G9


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Most poetic timing ever. Wow.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Resist said:


> That's awesome that you got to see him live in his prime...I only saw him well past in his WCW days


Although his WCW days weren't the greatest, I still loved seeing him wrestle there as well. I also remember his days with Sting.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

RIP Warrior

I made fun of him a lot but it's because I loved the guy.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I was going to go to bed, but I just can't. It's hard to sleep right now. This timing is just too weird and too sad.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

This could have gone in the Warrior thread no?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

I don't really think that's eerie, that's probably something Vince says a lot as we all do in general conversation, I think she's just saying how it's surreal because it ended up being Warriors last, even though no one even expected it kinda thing.

I'm still in absolute shock about this right now.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

That's insane.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

The timing of this is odd. I wonder if he had a condition and Vince knew about it.


----------



## Vickie_is_Mothra (Jul 3, 2010)

He was starting out when I was slowly having to remove myself for school. But I do remember him and always thought he was pretty over the top in a good way. I was happy to hear he was going in the HOF and then seeing him last night. 

My sincerest prayers and thoughts go to his wife and daughters. My own dad passed away last year and I could see at the HOF just how proud he was to be their daddy and understand that special bond. 

RIP Warrior.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Time to listen to his theme song on loop.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Although his WCW days weren't the greatest, I still loved seeing him wrestle there as well. I also remember his days with Sting.


Yeah I fondly remember OWN and Sting/Warrior vs Hogan/Hart, pretty decent match even though he wasnt really involved that much.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

First Macho and now Warrior, the two most eccentric personalities of the 80s/early 90s are gone ;(


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Stunned to read this, just shocked.

The guy was a hero when I first got into WWF as a kid. RIP Warrior. Thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

Actually, I think it just _could _be more Vince talking about himself. We've been looking all around at Vince making good with his past wrestlers for their sake, but in all that we've missed the fact that he's also doing it for his own peace of mind. 

Then there was this odd rumour flying around a few months ago that he himself isn't completely healthy. Then he's been off TV almost completely and we've seen HHH and Steph REALLY take over both in terms of what's being shown on TV as well as behind the scenes. 

If anything ... I'm wondering if Vince is the one that we should be concerned about right now.


----------



## Dominotion (Jan 21, 2014)

No cause of death yet?


Although he didn't look great on Raw, I'm thinking suicide. The timing is just insane otherwise.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Resist said:


> Yeah I fondly remember OWN and Sting/Warrior vs Hogan/Hart, pretty decent match even though he wasnt really involved that much.


If you get a chance, check out some of his matches with Sting in the 80's when he was the Dingo Warrior. Some good stuff.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I was going to go to bed, but I just can't. It's hard to sleep right now. This timing is just too weird and too sad.


Same here, it hurts, my stomach hurts my head hurts. Especially after looking at the weekend as a whole, and realizing just how close we might have been to having Hall and Jake gone now between this and Macho Man. It's been such an emotional roller coaster this weekend with the Hall of Fame show and Monday Night Raw. So much happened in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Bizarre. Just welcomed back into the WWE and all. RIP to a huge part of my childhood. RIP Warrior.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Rock Obama said:


> First Macho and now Warrior, the two most eccentric personalities of the 80s/early 90s are gone ;(


they're probably having a rematch in the after life now though.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Dominotion said:


> No cause of death yet?
> 
> 
> Although he didn't look great on Raw, I'm thinking suicide. The timing is just insane otherwise.


I can't see him doing that with two young daughters.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

After having witnessed the last four days, I admire the way that you held death in the gorilla press, long enough to rally your legions of warriors for one spectacular final splash. Today, the flags fly at half mast in Parts Unknown as we prepare to forever remember your last words on Raw as one of the greatest farewells we have ever seen. It is an unreal and unbelievable realization to know that you are no longer among us, but a comfort and a solace in knowing that you move to a better place, to reunite the Ultimate Maniacs once again. As you prepare for your final sprint, up the golden ramp to the ring in the sky, know just one final thing: you will be remembered forever. Farewell to an icon. Farewell to a legend. Farewell, Warrior. Rest in peace.

Now go get 'em.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dub J said:


> I can't see him doing that with two young daughters.


He collasped on his way to a car after getting out of the airport.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Something was "different" about him on Raw. I noticed it at the time, but I didn't know what it was other than he just didn't "look" right. Now, when you analyze what he said in that promo, it does sound like he knew something.
> 
> Then again, he apparently was meeting with fans around the airport and was supposed to be in a good mood. So who knows.


Cause he looked goofy in a mask, that obviously he put on because they planned to merchandise it..

Aside from that, what if he was overwhelmed to death? And I'm being very serious when I say this. I have NEVER seen warrior cry or get emotional. Him tearing up at the HOF made me tear up. What if all it sinking in was an anxiety attack? He came off a hot raw crowd, still high on the feeling of the crowd and when he finally gets to calm down, he dies.

I can't help but to think, his mind and heart was filling Euphoria all week long. Him coming out, he didn't look healthy, He was tearing again, he clearly missed it. Each time warrior got water in his eyes, so did I. I didn't expect him to die though. I can't say the overwhelming of the wwe caused it, but I wouldn't rule it out

Being exiled for 18 yrs, then being accepted, and the crowd is very appreciative for what you have done for the business, your daughters, your mother, and your wife get to see you inducted, you get a promo on raw, and the crowd is very respectful and verythankful, wm axess,

Its probably alot to deal with for a guy that didn't do it for almost two decades plus


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

man... i feel sick after reading after hearing about this. his promo made it seem like he knew. warrior was such a real, standup dude. a leader who had heart, i respect the hell out of him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dominotion said:


> No cause of death yet?
> 
> 
> Although he didn't look great on Raw, I'm thinking suicide. The timing is just insane otherwise.


*It wasn't suicide* it's already been confirmed what the circumstances were. He collapsed while walking to his car with his wife in Arizona.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



Reaper Jones said:


> Actually, I think it just _could _be more Vince talking about himself. We've been looking all around at Vince making good with his past wrestlers for their sake, but in all that we've missed the fact that he's also doing it for his own peace of mind.
> 
> Then there was this odd rumour flying around a few months ago that he himself isn't completely healthy. Then he's been off TV almost completely and we've seen HHH and Steph REALLY take over both in terms of what's being shown on TV as well as behind the scenes.
> 
> If anything ... I'm wondering if Vince is the one that we should be concerned about right now.


Very well put. I hope I never get to see the day Vince himself passes away.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*<<<<<

Fuckin' hell..........*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Moving on...


Should have been the closing of a chapter and beginning of a new chapter in the book of the Ultimate Warrior. Peace was made. Hatchets were buried. Bridges that were once burnt, were now rebuilt. In what's been a rocky road for nearly 18 years, was finally paved over and his daughters finally got to see the respect, adoration and overall love that many, inside & outside the business, have for their father. And it's all gone.


People die but legends live forever. Well, that's bullshit.


Because the Warrior will never die for us fans and the legend will live on forever. But, it's 2 little girls that no longer have their legend. It's a woman who no longer has her warrior. And nothing can ever change that.


It's times like this were I feel us wrestling fans are spoiled, in that we grow up with these larger than life heroes and will always have the memories and footage to ensure they'll live forever. Meanwhile, kids grow up without their father and if they're fortunate enough, they MIGHT get a few years with him after the fact, while we've practically had our entire childhood and substantial amount of adulthood with our hero, doing what he does best.


It's not hard for us at all. But for those kids, for that lifelong partner, it's not a slogan. Legends DO die. Warriors DON'T live forever. And that sucks.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

This might be the most shocking WM week ever. I am in no way saying Taker's streak or anything scripted is anything close to this, but this week has literally been up and down and up and again WAY DOWN. This was my first Wrestlemania, going there. I saw HOF, WM30 and RAW live. My brother took me and he was a huge fan of Warrior. He got all the shirts and gear for HOF.

This should put everything in perspective. These guys kill themselves 300 days a year to entertain us, and countless wrestlers don't even make it to Warrior's age. 

I wasn't a big WWE fan until 2003 but I knew about Warrior. In a sad way, I'm glad I could witness what little Blowing Up he had left in him in person. He seemed happy. I hope his death was quick. May he rest in peace.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Can't believe... i'm speechless and sad


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> He collasped on his way to a car after getting out of the airport.


Thanks, I heard something about him being at the airport but that's all I knew. Perhaps a heart attack?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Geez, this is crazy.

And to think it could have happened during RAW... that would've been horrifying.

RIP.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

The first match I ever remember, Ultimate Warrior was in. I loved him from day one. Much respect, RIP Warrior.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

The timing is unreal.

RIP Warrior


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Just waiting for hogan to start saying they reconciled and they became best friends. Sad news this, he gave me and my bro endless hours of entertainment as a kid

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dominotion (Jan 21, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> *It wasn't suicide* it's already been confirmed what the circumstances were. He collapsed while walking to his car with his wife in Arizona.



OK cool. Just insane timing then.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

I kind of wish now that Hogan came out during the promo and they hugged it out like Shawn and Bret.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow the timing is spooky, day after making his return. RIP Warrior!


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

WTF!!!! I was watching raw and browsing this forum. was actually watching warrior do his speech when I saw this thread.....

say it aint so. a sad sad day in wrestling history.

the Ultimate Warrior was the first ever wrestler I ever saw and I fell in love with him. without the ultimate warrior I would have never bothered to watch wwf (as it was back then) and would have missed out on years of fun.

THANK YOU WARRIOR...

my thoughts go out to his family.

at least he got inducted and was welcomed back into the wwe fold before he died.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dub J said:


> Thanks, I heard something about him being at the airport but that's all I knew. Perhaps a heart attack?


No word on it yet, but all things considered congestive heart failure wouldn't be too far from the realm of possibility



Dominotion said:


> OK cool. Just insane timing then.


Yes, You can indeed say that again.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Dominotion said:


> No cause of death yet?
> 
> 
> Although he didn't look great on Raw, I'm thinking suicide. The timing is just insane otherwise.


He apparently collapsed while walking to his car. Sounds like a heart attack to me.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Elipses Corter said:


> Moving on...
> 
> 
> Should have been the closing of a chapter and beginning of a new chapter in the book of the Ultimate Warrior. Peace was made. Hatchets were buried. Bridges that were once burnt, were now rebuilt. In what's been a rocky road for nearly 18 years, was finally paved over and his daughters finally got to see the respect, adoration and overall love that many, inside & outside the business, have for their father. And it's all gone.
> ...


Very true sometimes we forget they are human like us

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

I did wonder what happened to that whole Vince vs. HHH vs. Steph power struggle angle. Who knows? I hope he lives forever as he says lol.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

I decided to finish the last hour of the Ultimate Warrior Ultimate Collection bluray tonight...

The message at the very end of it. Tears welling up, man. He goes one on one with the camera and talks about the big things yet to come and goodbye for now.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



~Humanity~ said:


> Very well put. I hope I never get to see the day Vince himself passes away.


That'll be a truly sad sad day.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I bet he and Macho Man are really tearing up shit about now.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Dub J said:


> I bet he and Macho Man are really tearing up shit about now.


I really hope Macho Man and Elizabeth get the long overdue induction they deserve...


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

wtf? This shit's crazy.

I just woke up in middle of night, couldn't sleep...so i go downstairs to watch tv. I play RAW off my pvr, as i didn't finish the show yet...and I get to the part where Warrior comes out.

So i'm watching it, listening to him speak...same time im browsing thru this forum on my phone. somehow, this thread made it to page 2 on the forum so i don't notice it...i click on page 2, and the bottom thread from page 1 got bumped to top of page 2, which means a thread just got replied to and bumped back up to top...dont find anything worth reading on page 2 so im about to close the page, but figure i'll go back to page 1 to see the thread i missed "just in case"....and I see this news. just as warrior is finishing his speech.

Absolutely crazy. Can't believe it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What the fuck? Goddamn. That's just fucking sad.  *


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Horrible news. 

My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

It's possible that the adrenaline from the HOF, WM and being on Raw put too much stress on his heart.
You often hear about older guys dying while doing something they love.
It's sad to see him go, but it's good to know that he spent his last few days back where he loved being and doing. In the ring and entertaining all the Warriors out there.

Condolences to his family, especially his daughters. =*(


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

This is just sad. Never was the biggest fan of the guy but still. R.I.P.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't think i'm ever watching his return promo again, creepy as hell.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Dub J said:


> I bet he and Macho Man are really tearing up shit about now.


Seeing these Savage/Warrior photos is just... wow.










May they rest in peace.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Thoughts & prayers to his wife and two daughters. Rest in Peace, Ultimate Warrior. We love you.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 3, 2006)

Sad to hear the news of warrior passing


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RIP.


Terrible news, but I'm glad he got his final moment with the WWE and got in the HOF before this happened. It clearly meant something to him and at least he got go out on a happy note.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## m00m00m00 (Mar 3, 2014)

I thought on raw he didn't look to great he seemed to be walking with a limp and stuff. But this has really shocked and made me really sad.

I always thought of warrior being one of the wrestlers who took good care of him self with regards to the drink and drugs.

I feel awful for his family you could tell from the hof they was a close family and really seemed to love each other.

I really hope wwe honor his mutli year contract and take care of his family if they need it.

R.I.P warrior one of my all time faves


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This is devastating. I can't quite believe it.

RIP WARRIOR

Heartbreaking news. 

After the awesomeness of the weekend and his induction and appearance on RAW, it's so shocking!


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Surreal.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Man, this is just shocking and terribly sad. How can this happen when only a few days ago he was more present to all of us than in decades? This makes me very sad. I can't believe this. Rest in peace, Warrior. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

did the weekend have anything to do with it? Going out to those crowds for first time in 20 years with all that pressure and adrenaline have anything to do with it?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm heartbroken right now. Rest in peace to The Ultimate Warrior. It was an honor to see you go into the WWE Hall of Fame in person. Load the spaceship with the rocket fuel!


----------



## IDR Wrestling (Apr 8, 2014)

Rest in peace!! Such sad news


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

gamer1035 said:


> did the weekend have anything to do with it? Going out to those crowds for first time in 20 years with all that pressure and adrenaline have anything to do with it?


I know what you mean but you cant think like that man. He got to do what he loved one more time and in sure it was a prefect end for him.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone else remember Warrior clutching his chest twice when he walked out at Wrestlemania? My first reaction to it when I watched it on Sunday was that it looked uncomfortable and that maybe he was feeling a little discomfort in his chest from the excitement, but I wrote it off immediately thinking maybe he's just holding his jacket as he lifts his arms up to wave, since he looked good. But now, my mind just keeps going back to that. Could all of the past few days really have just been too much for his heart to handle?


----------



## TNW (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys it's official it's on every news page and even on Wikipedia. I'm shocked as he looked fine on monday.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know what to say, this is shocking and I'm speechless right now.

RIP Warrior. Was a big favorite of mine growing up.

I still can't believe what I'm reading.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

what? he passed away? ..shocking


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Terribly shocking news. I don't have much of a connection to him, I didn't grow up watching him like many here might have. But I still respect him for his work like I do most wrestlers. I know his story and I was happy to see that he had patched things up with WWE and he was able to step into the ring on his first Raw in nearly two decades.

But it's so sudden for this to happen the day after a nice moment like that. Not to mention his two little daughters and his wife being there with him on Saturday. He seemed like a great family man. How awful. My condolences go to his family. Rest in piece Warrior.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"On July 15, 2013, Warrior was featured in a WWE 2K14 game trailer and revealed he was in the roster as a pre-order bonus.

On April 5, 2014, the Ultimate Warrior was inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame Class of 2014. The next day, Warrior appeared at WrestleMania XXX, and and the following night on April 7th he delivered a promo on Raw, his first appearance on the show since 1996 where he gave a speech in character as the Ultimate Warrior. *He died less than 24 hours after his Raw appearance*".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ultimate_Warrior


Just sad seeing that. Damn!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Dub J said:


> I can't see him doing that with two young daughters.



Even though it is doubtful that it was suicide in this case, no one saw Benoit doing what he did.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

Such a sad thing

Just good that he repaired his image and got the adoration of the crowd again before he left us


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> Does anyone else remember Warrior clutching his chest twice when he walked out at Wrestlemania? My first reaction to it when I watched it on Sunday was that it looked uncomfortable and that maybe he was feeling a little discomfort in his chest from the excitement, but I wrote it off immediately thinking maybe he's just holding his jacket as he lifts his arms up to wave, since he looked good. But now, my mind just keeps going back to that. Could all of the past few days really have just been too much for his heart to handle?


I noticed that but I thought he was just signalling to the fans that they were in his heart. Maybe he was feeling a bit of pain.

I certainly noticed him having trouble getting in the ring and cutting that promo on Monday. He seemed super tired when he got out of the ring.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

First 21-1 and now this? Must be the saddest 3 days to be a fan ever.

RIP Warrior, that last speech on raw must have been his goodbye.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Woow such weird timing. In one week the ultimate warrior got inducted to the hof appeared at wrestlemania and shot a promo on raw just hours before his death. Do you think he knew he was going to die so that's why he was inducted this year and went on raw?
Really sad new's to come home to. I was watching shield vs the wyatts main event on youtube and in the comments heaps were talking about ultimate warrior dying and I thought it was a joke then I checked twitter and I was just saddened.
I know people have been saying thank you taker but I think we need to change it to thank you warrior.
Rest in Peace warrior, you will be missed.


----------



## m00m00m00 (Mar 3, 2014)

gamer1035 said:


> did the weekend have anything to do with it? Going out to those crowds for first time in 20 years with all that pressure and adrenaline have anything to do with it?


Maybe so.... In his hof speech he brought a towel out because he said he sweats a lot. I thought it was weird a guy would sweat a lot giving a speech.

Also he mentioned in his hall of fame speech that in the ring he would get so blown up that all he could hear was the sound of his own heart beat.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I can't help thinking about his wife and his 2 daughters...that seemes quite a very happy family and he was so proud of the two girls


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> Does anyone else remember Warrior clutching his chest twice when he walked out at Wrestlemania? My first reaction to it when I watched it on Sunday was that it looked uncomfortable and that maybe he was feeling a little discomfort in his chest from the excitement, but I wrote it off immediately thinking maybe he's just holding his jacket as he lifts his arms up to wave, since he looked good. But now, my mind just keeps going back to that. Could all of the past few days really have just been too much for his heart to handle?


I caught that as well. Thought at the time it was just a nervous habit (like people sticking their hands in their pocket, scratching their chin, ect...).


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

#ThankYouWarrior


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Who else noticed at Wrestlemania 30 during the HOF segment he kept on clutching his chest? Seriously go watch it again he does it several times. My theory is the guy had heart problems,serious ones but he didn't tell anyone about.

EDIT: Just skimmed through the thread and seen quite alot of people noticed,glad it wasn't just me thought I was going crazy. This is really really sad, R.I.P ultimate warrior.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

When i look back at his promo at RAW it's very disturbing...


----------



## razorUK (Apr 26, 2009)

gamer1035 said:


> did the weekend have anything to do with it?


Has to surely? If it was anyone else I would be really shocked. However have to pay respect to a Legend. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

m00m00m00 said:


> Maybe so.... In his hof speech he brought a towel out because he said he sweats a lot. I thought it was weird a guy would sweat a lot giving a speech.
> 
> Also he mentioned in his hall of fame speech that in the ring he would get so blown up that all he could hear was the sound of his own heart beat.


Stage lights are hot.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I think it's hard cause everything that Warrior has done over the past few days (I.E. little gestures etc..) people are going to start to think and connect it to his passing (I can understand that naturally and some of it may or may not be right), however we're going to think of these things with every little thing Warrior has done the past few days (naturally).

Although people clearly thought these things (I.E. him sweating, Raw etc..) but there were no posts on here really (what I saw anyway) that mentioned this, when I saw him at the Hall Of Fame and on Raw, I thought he looked well (maybe he was well, maybe he wasn't) ... but my thoughts was that he looked great, though we can't really go by this anyway as it's all down to what's going on internally and if it came on suddenly also.

I did think when he shook the ropes how he wasn't doing it anywhere near to how he used to, but obviously though as he is a lot older, but either way, this is an absolute shock and is going to be for a while.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Man if the pressure really did kill him, I wish he was never inducted at all now... 

Some people say it was a fitting end for him, I beg to differ. He had 2 young daughters and he was only 54... it was too soon man.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This was the first time I ever saw wrestling.....






*The Streak is over and The Ultimate Warrior is dead, all within 3 days.

Wow!*


----------



## Iron Punk (Oct 24, 2013)

That's crazy RIp


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

After this I can't really say that I'm surprised anymore about his decision to enter the HOF this year. He knew that he was dying, that's why he made peace with the WWE and came back to RAW last night. That promo was his "goodbye" letter, imo


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

Such a shock. its uncanny how just days after the HoF and his promo on RAW the guy is gone. Its almost spooky. He did seem as though he had some breathing difficulties and maybe the extra excitement and adrenalin of the last few days was too much for his heart.

I'm just glad he got to bury the hatchet with Vince and get his induction and moment with the fans one last time. Whatever people think of the Warrior, he was clearly one of the biggest superstars of the wrestling world and also it seems a good family man. 

I hope WWE do a fitting tribute to the guy on RAW. Deepest condolences to his family, having a young daughter of my own I can only imagine how his girls are feeling

RIP Warrior


----------



## Iron Punk (Oct 24, 2013)

Man, can't believe it stil


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I cannot fathom this. I really can't. I just woke up and saw it as one of the trends/headlines on Facebook and I literally flipped out and my jaw dropped. How could this happen?!

I don't really want to sit here and guess "heart attack" or anything like that, 'cause it literally just happened so we probably won't know for a little while but man, that is so sad. At least he got in the Hall of Fame before this happened and got a huge send-off and got the props he deserved and got his own segment on RAW, but you can say that 100 times and it still won't change the fact that this is still so tragic.

The fact that he apparently collapsed on the way to the car with his family..


----------



## ics27 (Apr 20, 2013)

This is the last thing I expected to hear this morning. I'm totally shocked, having only just seen him 3 nights on a row on TV. His daughters are too young to lose a Dad and his wife too young to be a widow. R.I.P Warrior


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

What if this is HHH's ultimate idea of getting heat?


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

This is gonna sound a little weird but during the Hall of Fame I was thinking about Walk Hard. How the character Dewey Cocks came back from retirement to be recognized only to die that night. After all the stuff I've heard about Scott Hall and Jake the Snake, kinda had a feeling something was gonna happen to them. I in no way am religious or superstitious just find it kinda creepy that I thought about that while watching the Hall of Fame and now Warrior died.

I used to watch him when I was like 3-4 years old, granted looking back at the character today it seems kinda silly. But as a kid I got really excited to see him and Hulk Hogan. After his speech on RAW I do feel he had an idea that he was pretty sick and felt his time was going to be up pretty soon. I just think he didn't see it being that soon.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior has passed away*


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> What if this is HHH's ultimate idea of getting heat?


Wow u are an idiot.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow is all I can say. I just started getting back into wrestling again and I'm happy I was able to watch this past weekends event with The Warrior.

A sad sad day. I thought he looked a little red and out of breathe at Raw but never imagined this! RIP Warrior and prayers to your family.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

All I can say is, at least, he's gone happy. That's kinda poetic. He left us after delivering a beautiful heartfelt speech at the HOF and in-character promo on Raw. It's surreal, yes. But at least, he went away happy after burring the hatchet with everybody.

Man it's sad. Can't believe I saw him 3 nights in a row last weekend. Now he's gone.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I cbf to read through 80 pages, but do we know what the cause is?

I also did notice something being not right with him during the HoF speech, and his promo last night on Raw does actually sound like a goodbye.

I dunno, I am honestly so shocked and sad, unfortunately his way before my time I have seen some of his great matches and his is a true legend. So sad to see him on our TV's one night and to be dead the next, such a sad state of affairs.

Been a very emotional week as a wrestling diehard fan.

RIP Warrior and thank you.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> All I can say is, at least, he's gone happy. That's kinda poetic. He left us after delivering a beautiful heartfelt speech at the HOF and in-character promo on Raw. It's surreal, yes. But at least, he went away happy after burring the hatchet with everybody.
> 
> Man it's sad. Can't believe I saw him 3 nights in a row last weekend. Now he's gone.


You can't say that he's gone happy when he's left a widow and two daughters ...


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

In various online outpourings, the Warrior made light of Michael Jackson's death — "Well, you gotta give him credit for one thing. He spent all his money (and then some) before he died." — said that Heath Ledger was "better off dead," and advised Hulk Hogan that he should do himself in as well. When asked about the wrestlers who have died in recent years, the Warrior was brusque: "I'm not like some of the idiots I used to work with. ... I don't have any sympathy for them." On his blog, he makes dismissive but telling remarks about Martin Luther King Jr. and Jesus — both spiritual leaders who were killed before their time.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This photo was taken this morning at the NOLA airport. Warrior seemed fine here, but like another user said, we don't know what's going on inside his body


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> I cbf to read through 80 pages, but do we know what the cause is?
> 
> I also did notice something being not right with him during the HoF speech, and his promo last night on Raw does actually sound like a goodbye.
> 
> ...


He apparently collapsed while walking to his car with his wife, was brought to the hospital and proclaimed dead


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you Warrior. There will never be anyone like you again.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> You can't say that he's gone happy when he's left a widow and two daughters ...


fpalm 

You know that's not what I meant by "happy". I was talking about being happy of finally making peace with Vince and the WWE and by publicly thanking his fans at his Hall of Fame induction.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Absolutely stunned RIP Warrior and thank you! 

What a huge reminder to as all though to cherish every day we have on this earth as we never know when our time is gonna be up. 

On Raw Monday night, dead Wednesday morning. Absolutely shocking news.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

All those years of steroids man it raises the blood pressure so much I think his heart couldnt take it anymore. You can tell he was still on it. Shit this is fucking horrible. I cant freaking believe it. Only 54 years old such a freakingn.shame. His daughters oh fuck.


----------



## Wrage (Jul 4, 2013)

Warrior had just signed a multi year legends deal also, I don't know what kind of life insurance he had but I hope WWE takes care of his family. Rip Warrior.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



~Humanity~ said:


> Very well put. I hope I never get to see the day Vince himself passes away.


you'd prefer to die than see someone you don't know irl die?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I hate that he is gone, but at least the new warrior dvd will sell well and help out his wife and kids. RIP Warrior.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

What the fuck I can't believe this I am crying in real life


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I know it's not very good but I made a warrior signature for him. As I said before I think he knew he was going to die that's why he wanted to tell everyone the dvd was wrong and the ultimate warrior is a legend and will always be a legend. Thoughts go out to his daughters and the rest of his family.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



BBoiz94 said:


> Watching his speech at Raw again and it does feel abit weird that he's saying words like..
> 
> 
> and
> ...



Not just that but at the hof the way he talked about life. "The few years I have left! Etc.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Regardless of how you feel about the man himself you have to feel horrible for his daughters and wife. Too young to lose your dad.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I keep thinking about his little girls- how proud they were coming out with him for his induction. And how he said his greatest accomplishment will always be being their father. Just, fuck. Really depressing and heartbreaking and eerie. Don't know what to think. 

Life is cruel :jose


----------



## TL Hopper (May 3, 2013)

I'm in total shock. Warrior was a childhood hero like I'm sure he was for many of you. I'm just glad he finally got his due for all his accomplishments.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

what the hell??????????????????????


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

I'M not gone.To find those who truly have self-destructed, keep your eye on the obituaries and visit the gravesides of other WWF/E talent who’ve died of various forms of self-indulgence, beginning with their refusal to mature as real men and grow up and act their age. When you are done there, go look into the hollow-souled eyes of those Sports Entertainment figures you once thought defiant, strong, proud, and independent who’ve crawled back into the cave to have their minds, lives and characters controlled because they were afraid of being real men, afraid of the real world and real challenges, and felt safer, as Plato showed us, viewing the shadows from the inside.

If you’ve believed any of these rumors you were duped.

UW


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Shock. Just Shock and speechless. I mean we just saw him Monday.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



Resist said:


> That'll be a truly sad sad day.





When him and Stan Lee die I think the rest of my childhood goes with them to be honest.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Ultimate Warrior was a “persona” who embodied energy, strong work-ethic, unconquerable determination, self-discipline, self-responsibility, self-accountability, and self-belief. He was inspired by great acts and ideas, and believed in time-honored virtues like integrity, honor, loyalty, and heritage. He was interested in actualizing the potential of his life, being the best as much as he was created to be, and believed in earning what he got by his own merits.

He creatively engaged inspiration and guidance from the warriors of the past. He believed in the worthiness and honor in seeking challenge and making sacrifice. He believed in an immortal spiritual existence, a continued karmic interaction and connectedness with the souls and spirits of warriors who had already lived and warriors yet to live; time past working energetically with present time and time yet to come.

He also believed in that basic, classic battle cause, the singular reason to stand up and step in and fight for what you believe, even if you had to give your life for it: Good vs Evil. There was one or the other, just like there was either right or wrong, true or false, and he had no tolerance for any forms in-between.

Ultimate Warrior believed that life meant more than just a purposeless passing of time, an insignificant trek from its birth to its death. He believed in destiny, not coincidence, and ideals that were greater and longer living than just the time period of his one life.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

It looks like Vince felt like something was going to happen, crazy odd


----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish I was an artist so I could draw the image I have in my head of Savage welcoming Warrior at the Pearly Gates and Warrior immediately challenging him to a rematch.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

I miss Vince all of a sudden.

These feels this week man.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



Reaper Jones said:


> Actually, I think it just _could _be more Vince talking about himself. We've been looking all around at Vince making good with his past wrestlers for their sake, but in all that we've missed the fact that he's also doing it for his own peace of mind.
> 
> Then there was this odd rumour flying around a few months ago that he himself isn't completely healthy. Then he's been off TV almost completely and we've seen HHH and Steph REALLY take over both in terms of what's being shown on TV as well as behind the scenes.
> 
> If anything ... I'm wondering if Vince is the one that we should be concerned about right now.


That was just about exactly my first thoughts. I have been worried about Vince off and on for a while now. Some of those segments in the new original shows on the network he does not look the best, especially around the eyes. I have been thinking a lot about the fact that in one way or another that man has effected the lives of so many people on this planet it's kinda mind blowing.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Toates Dapperfox said:


> I wish I was an artist so I could draw the image I have in my head of Savage welcoming Warrior at the Pearly Gates and Warrior immediately challenging him to a rematch.


That's such an awesome idea. I'm currently workin on my own Warrior fan art. I think I'm too lazy to do somethin that detailed, though. :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

He was due to appear at the Wizard World Comic Con early May also : http://www.wizardworld.com/ultimatewarrior.html

Such a shame, I wonder if the WWE Network will do a tribute for him, that would be nice to see


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



~Humanity~ said:


> Very well put. I hope I never get to see the day Vince himself passes away.


I hope you do get to see the day Vince McMahon dies. I'm sure you're much more younger than him, you should not be the one to meet your demise before his.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, unbelievable.

I came to wrestling after he left the WWF and the only thing I saw and heard was his WCW run and that DVD, so I assumed the worst of him.
But after hearing his HOF speech and thinking about it I feel ashamed.
I trully believe that this was a man who was fighting alone against the world for 20 years.
Im really sad that he passed away and sad for his family but also happy, because the last 3 days mustve been great for him.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

Can't believe he was there at the HoF on Saturday, on Raw on Monday and is now gone, just like that.

Such sad news.


----------



## LOVEnGRACE999 (Apr 8, 2014)

TMZ has reported that he collapsed walking to his car. He was taken to the hospital and was pronounced dead. Assuming this true Im glad it wasn't suicide but it's still heartbreaking.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



Hawkke said:


> That was just about exactly my first thoughts. I have been worried about Vince off and on for a while now. Some of those segments in the new original shows on the network he does not look the best, especially around the eyes. I have been thinking a lot about the fact that in one way or another that man has effected the lives of so many people on this planet it's kinda mind blowing.


It is. I was just reading some tributes about the Warrior on the net here and there, and so many are claiming that they're good men in their mind because of what they saw in him as children. 

I started empathizing with Cena and Hogan fans a little more. I realized that there are parts of me as well that were influenced by the Warrior and wrestling in general. He was as close to the real life version of a true superhero you could get. I mean, we had supermen and spidermen, but we knew they were fake. At that time Warrior was real. Hogan was real. To many kids today, Cena is real - and it does make a difference. 

And it does all go back to Vince. I was a kid growing up 8000 miles away from where Vince McMahon was running his business and what he was doing was playing a huge role in my early development. 

There's quite a lot some of us do owe Vince and his death will effect me quite a bit.


----------



## TL Hopper (May 3, 2013)

TheJack said:


> Wow, unbelievable.
> 
> I came to wrestling after he left the WWF and the only thing I saw and heard was his WCW run and that DVD, so I assumed the worst of him.
> But after hearing his HOF speech and thinking about it I feel ashamed.
> ...


It was a disgrace how Vince tried to diminish all his accomplishments for many years. He expected all his guys to be broke and begging for a dime and another run. Warrior did it his own way and didn't need Vince. I'm glad they finally recognized him. Hopefully they do a real DVD and not that piece of shit they put out.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

just incredible. I really cant believe it.it just seems so surreal. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TL Hopper said:


> It was a disgrace how Vince tried to diminish all his accomplishments for many years. He expected all his guys to be broke and begging for a dime and another run. Warrior did it his own way and didn't need Vince. I'm glad they finally recognized him. Hopefully they do a real DVD and not that piece of shit they put out.


There is a documentary portion in his latest DVD. At least that's what I could tell from some people's comments as well as short glimpses they showed here and there.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

One of my all time favourite matches was one of his against Randy Savage, it probably wasn't considered a clinic of any kind but back in the day i thought it was awesome and i f*ckin loved Warrior.

A friend of mine posted a picture of him on facebook after meeting him at 6am in the airport and said he was a really nice, welcoming guy and his family was nice too, Warrior's wife took the pic and he looks perfectly fine 

Such weird timing, maybe his heart was weak and this past week or so took a lot out of him emotionally and stress wise to prepare for?


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Incredibly sad, but also glad that he got to have such a great last few days of his life. RIP.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

What a crazy week for pro wrestling fans. This is really shocking and disturbing, considering how happy he looked during these days. But I guess when the time comes, it comes. May the Ultimate Warrior rest in peace and his family have my condolences.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Absolutely speechless.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rip you will be missed and this is shocking 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

My brother who isn't much of a wrestling fan thought he had already died when I told him about his Hall of Fame speech. I had to show him the speech so he would believe me. I can't believe he's actually gone now and it isn't a hoax.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> No WWE talent becomes a legend on their own. Every man's heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what the man did in his life makes the blood pulse though the body of others and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized. By the story tellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honour him and make the running the man did live forever. You, You, you, you, you, you are the legend makers of Ultimate Warrior. In the back I see many potential legends. Some of them with warrior spirits. And you will do the same for them. You will decide if they lived with the passion and intensity. So much so that you will tell your stories and you will make them legends, as well. Ultimate. You are the Ultimate Warrior fans. And the spirit of Ultimate Warrior will run forever!


His words on Raw, Monday


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> There is a documentary portion in his latest DVD. At least that's what I could tell from some people's comments as well as short glimpses they showed here and there.


It's a great watch, wish his interview segments were longer though. The final one will make you cry now. Talking about how "this is only the beginning" and "see you soon"


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow. 

That speech will go down in history now.


----------



## KingOfKings (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP warrior.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

https://twitter.com/WrestleEnigma/status/453755583586635776
should be RT'd more than elens selfie

RIP Warrior


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

SHOCKED by this. RIP Warrior.

God is already booking Warrior v Savage 2, with run ins by Sherri and Liz.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath his final breath." Did he know he was going to die?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The only positive, if you can even really call it that in this, is that he was inducted into the HoF while he was still with us.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, this is quite shocking. My brother told me an hour ago, sheeeeit, I'm legit shocked. Sad day for all wrestling fans.  At least he made it through the WM weekend. Oh, well...


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Rip warrior. Heartbreaking to think about his two girls.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Holy fucking shit.

He was just on Raw a couple days ago...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*

Wow, so surreal the timing of all this. RIP Warrior.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

yeahbaby! said:


> SHOCKED by this. RIP Warrior.
> 
> God is already booking Warrior v Savage 2, with run ins by Sherri and Liz.


When my time comes, that will be the first match I watch.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

So incredibly sad. I'm glad he got to make peace with people, address some wrongs and connect with his fans. What a complete shock.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

R.I.p at least we got to see him again. What a shock.


----------



## N2mjusschillin (Mar 10, 2013)

man this fucking sucks  .....there is CLEARLY a disturbing trend of wrestlers from the 80's and 90's dying(no shit i know) just saying.....these guys clearly went ALL out on there bodies and minds back in the day....


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> His words on Raw, Monday
> 
> 
> > No WWE talent becomes a legend on their own. Every man's heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what the man did in his life makes the blood pulse though the body of others and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized. By the story tellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honour him and make the running the man did live forever. You, You, you, you, you, you are the legend makers of Ultimate Warrior. In the back I see many potential legends. Some of them with warrior spirits. And you will do the same for them. You will decide if they lived with the passion and intensity. So much so that you will tell your stories and you will make them legends, as well. Ultimate. You are the Ultimate Warrior fans. And the spirit of Ultimate Warrior will run forever!


I'm actually crying. I almost wrote here about how Warrior was talking gibberish on RAW, and it was sad to see. Now I feel so bad and stupid. Usually the stuff he said always made sense to me, even at the height of his fame, when everyone said he was talking nonsense. For some reason it didn't this past Monday. 

Maybe it's because I was so caught up in the delivery, and because I was kind of cringing because I felt the commentators and everyone were laughing at him.

His words were poignant, though, and it seems he knew he was close to death. Someone I was watching WM with said that he looked terrible. That stays in my head now.

Haven't read through to see if there was a cause of death listed yet, but it seems like he knew.

If it's not due to cancer or something like that, I hope that this is a lesson as to what copious amount of steroids can do to you. Warrior downplayed it and said he'd live 'til his 90s, because he lived an otherwise healthy lifestyle, but it's just not correct. So sick of people pretending that steroids aren't bad for you. They are. Any unnatural shit you put into your body is, especially if it's done for reasons that are not necessary.

Too many people with weak hearts at way too young of an age.


R.I.P. Warrior beating Hogan is still one of my greatest and fondest wrestling memories. I was thinking about that when Brock beat Taker.


----------



## LenMe (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow... Shocking, I'm so glad he managed to get into the HOF and back in RAW before he died...


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

A friend read this news on his phone while we were watching WrestleMania with another few mates. Very strange feeling. I was never a fan of Warrior, but it's still sad news. We ended up watching RAW, since it aired only a few hours ago in Australia, and based on his promo, it almost sounded like the dude knew he was going to die. Very weird. RIP.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

HuskerTornado said:


> It's a great watch, wish his interview segments were longer though. The final one will make you cry now. Talking about how "this is only the beginning" and "see you soon"


I'm guessing that since the DVD was filmed before the HOF weekend and Raw, that those two appearances and speeches were the ones he was talking about. There's a distinct finality about both those speeches ... and they're great words for any man that's alive. They're already a part of my overall moral landscape like much of the Warrior's life and that's what matters too. 

He's right. He will forever live on as long as his memory is alive  

I've shed my tears early in the day ... He becomes the first person outside of my personal life that I've shed tears for and this is how much he's meant to me ... and it's only grown since I came back to wrestling last year.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

So sad. I can't really believe it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

His speech on Raw is eerie, was like he knew.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> All you people converting this into a "natural death" vs "abused himself to death" aren't basically shitting on the memory and emotions of Warrior and his fans, but EVERY single person that has EVER died of a natural death even those people who weren't even aware that the choices they were making were having a bad impact on their health.
> 
> Natural death is something that's easier to accept. It doesn't demonize a person's existence. It doesn't bastardize how they lived. But that's what you're trying to do and doing. Not every single person that dies of a heart attack chooses to die of it. Many of our parents are from a time when knowledge about what causes heart attacks *DID NOT EXIST*.
> 
> So when you say that a person the age of 54 abused his body to death is to blame for it is so fucking ignorant and shows your inability to put that generation of people and their lives into context that it's just absolutely mind-numbingly stupid and I can't believe that I'm reading this shit on this forum.


I'm sorry, you know I love your posts, but Warrior has been incredibly judgmental, including saying that he was glad that Heath Ledger died, and that Lex Luger should have died too.

Maybe this is a lesson that NO ONE should be judgmental, because we all will meet our fate one day.

To me, I have a problem with anyone showing less sympathy toward a person just because they may have died from something self-inflicted. It's really strange to me how intolerant some people are and how lacking in compassion they are. Just be happy that you didn't have those demons. Why use that as a moment to feel superior?

So yeah, it really shouldn't matter how he died as far as whether he gets sympathy or not, but in his case, he was extremely judgmental, so I can see how that could come into play with the reaction toward him specifically.

I do think it matters as far as a life lesson is concerned. So many people defend the shit that these wrestlers put their bodies through, and claim it's not that harmful. Wrestlers dropping dead young, has been a problem for DECADES. I think these wrestlers truly think they're invincible, and they rationalize, and truly believe they'll be ok in the long run. Warrior was one of those guys. If it isn't due to what he put his body through, it COULD HAVE been. And that's a very big problem in and of itself.

Nothing ever changes, though.


Still can't get over this. This was not the headline I expected to see when I came here. He was one of the few who had me absolutely hooked on wrestling as a youngin'. I don't think I've felt this blown away since Perfect died.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, shocking, very sad.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This is just so incredibly sad. Thoughts to go out to his poor wife and daughters, they looked so, so proud of him at the HOF ceremony.

RIP Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

So saddened by this. Awful timing.

RIP Warrior


----------



## Rocky10uk (Mar 9, 2013)

*What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

Have just woken up to this tragic news. First and foremost my condolences go to his wife and two daughters. Without doubt the biggest tragedy of this is that a lady has lost her husband and two little girls have lost their daddy. I plead with people not to forget this when they are making judgements or theorising the cause of this.

As a young child I loved watching the Ultimate Warrior, never the most gifted in the ring, but he performed with such energy, intensity and desire. 

One of my favourite moments of my childhood was watching WM8 with my friends. As the internet and spoilers were not around at the time we had no idea what was coming. As hogan was receiving the beatdown from Sid and Papa Shango we were expecting Beefcake or even Savage to come and make the save. When Warriors music hit we all marked out so much! We were 6 young kids genuinely jumping round the room feeling on top of the world. I will never ever forget that moment. The 6 of us are all still best friends, the other 5 don't watch Wrestling anymore, but on hearing the news each one has responded that it feels like part of our childhood has gone. However memories like that time at WM8 will never ever be taken from us and for this I will never ever forget the Warrior and will always be grateful for what he give to us.

A few years later, I emailed the Warrior via his website. I described experiences from my childhood and thanked him for those amazing times. I also told him about my own dreams and ambitions for the future. Within days I received a reply that was lengthly, detailed and personalised to me. It encouraged me to go after my dreams and really motivated me to do what was needed to accomplish my goals and then set new ones. This email had a really profound effect on me and setting new goals after accomplishing previous ones, has been something I have always tried to do.

I hope that those close to the Warrior will be able to take some comfort that he had made his peace with WWE and it's management. After creating so many special moments and memories for so many of his little Warriors, it was fitting that this was recognised with his HOF induction. I just wish that he could have enjoyed it with his family for so much longer.

RIP Ultimate Warrior and thank you so much for all of the memories you gave to me and so many more.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> So yeah, it really shouldn't matter how he died as far as whether he gets sympathy or not, but in his case, he was extremely judgmental, so I can see how that could come into play with the reaction toward him specifically.


You have to understand that he and a lot of other guys were taking steroids at a time when they didn't know that it was bad for their health so you have to give him and others from that generation the benefit of the doubt and a pass. 

It wasn't until 1988 that people actually started researching its negative impact on health. The first bans basically came because it was performance enhancing NOT because it was detrimental to health. Much like cigarette smokers from the 20's - 80's. My grandpa died of lung cancer, but he did not know that 34 years of smoking would kill him - because at that time hardly anyone knew. 

Scientific research on steroids did not even start until it had already consumed the lives of many. 

Warrior may have gone down the warpath on drug abuse perhaps because he was tacitly admitting to the detrimental effects on his own health. I don't know exactly what he said, so if he said some harsh things then he may have been wrong. But if he came from a point of new found discovery and knowledge, then because he did something in his past due to ignorance did not take his right away to talk down those who do now despite that knowledge. 

So if he fucked up his life now because of something he took at a time when it was considered safe, he should not be held responsible for it.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

I was never Warriors greatest fan, but I loved his matches with Savage and Rick Rude. And the image of him pinning Hogan at
WM6 is still one of the greatest memories I have of wrestling.


----------



## Ultimateloser (Nov 12, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> I'm sorry, you know I love your posts, but Warrior has been incredibly judgmental, including saying that he was glad that Heath Ledger died, and that Lex Luger should have died too.
> 
> Maybe this is a lesson that NO ONE should be judgmental, because we all will meet our fate one day.
> 
> ...


Yes. 

If you treat your body badly with drugs and steroids you will pay some day.


Wrestling industry will kill you in the end. 

So sad that many great wrestlers are now dead or cripples. But it is no surprise.

Rip Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

I didnt get the chance to see him live in his prime which was unfortunate. Only time I got to see him live was during his short stint with WCW with OWN and the Sting/Warrior vs Hogan/Hart match. Him, Savage, Hogan, and Flair were the juggernauts of the Golden gen and his charisma was matched by no one. RIP Warrior


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

i have some very dramatic details from last nights scene.apparently the physican held up Warriors hand 3 times and on the 3rd time it stayed down :$


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

RIP Warrior tragic news


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

This is heartbreaking, i can't stop thinking about his family, they looked so genuinely in love and proud of him.

He was weird on Raw, but i thought it was just because of all the emotion, he still looked in very good shape. Who knows, if he had some kind of vascular problems, all the emotions of the last few days took a toll but still, the timing is unbelievable.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

RIP. I can't believe it.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Seems like every week now another piece of my childhood slips away. Glad he got to have a last most moment in the sun but it's still a tragedy for a guy that young with a wife and daughters. RIP Warrior.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

R.I.P. to a true legend in professional wrestling. You will never be forgotten, and rest assured, the fans will make sure your legacy lives on and on until the end of time. Thanks for the memories, Warrior.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

orph said:


> i have some very dramatic details from last nights scene.apparently the physican held up Warriors hand 3 times and on the 3rd time it stayed down :$


This isn't a time to be joking.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I wish the best for his family. It is insane how you can see some one in one instant and seemingly die in the next. Prayers out to his family, and RIP The Warrior.


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

RIP Warrior, really sad hope his family keep strong & his memory will live on.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

WM 6. My first real massive wrestling moment.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*



The Hitman said:


> WM 6. My first real massive wrestling moment.


So frickin' lucky, never got to see it live.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Really shocking, saddening for his family.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

orph said:


> i have some very dramatic details from last nights scene.apparently the physican held up Warriors hand 3 times and on the 3rd time it stayed down :$


Not good dude!


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

One of my key memories of him was always the intensity that be brought with him everytime he wrestled. From the moment he ran to the ring to the very moment he'd give his opponent the splash and then the pin. 

Mark my words he will be missed.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> You have to understand that he and a lot of other guys were taking steroids at a time when they didn't know that it was bad for their health so you have to give him and others from that generation the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> It wasn't until 1988 that people actually started researching its negative impact on health. The first bans basically came because it was performance enhancing NOT because it was detrimental to health. Much like cigarette smokers from the 20's - 80's. Scientific research on steroids did not even start until it had already consumed the lives of many.
> 
> ...


He's been defending steroid usage since we all knew it was harmful for you. In his shoot interview in '05 he continued to defend it. Basically saying that it's a touchy subject, but insinuating that he feels there's nothing wrong with it if you don't do anything else harmful with it. Forgot his exact wording, but the gist of it was that it could have health benefits. It pissed me off because it's the same erroneous shit that's been said on boards like this often, by people who don't know any better, but think they do. So I think it's reckless for guys like Warrior to be talking that way.

But I've always had a problem with the disconnect as far as Warrior is concerned, in the way that he rationalizes his own usage, but is so damn judgmental of others. There's always some justification for why he does the things he does, but never any leeway for others. I'm not just talking about drugs, but life in general. 

I don't think it's about him being altruistic in terms of wanting others to be careful. I think it was just another angle for him to feel morally superior, which all of his rantings were about, IMO. I've always said that I feel that he must hate certain parts of himself, and that's why he's so harsh on others, and I still believe that.

That's not to bash him, it's just what I feel, and have always felt, so I'm not gonna change my tune in that regard just because he's dead. And I'm a fan, but it is what it is. 

Always found him a fascinating guy, and that was all part of it, for better or worse.

This could be a long term illness, but if it's not, I really don't want his death to be in vain, which has been the case with all wrestling deaths, aside from Benoit's (and I still have my opinions on the way that Vince still hasn't _really_ addressed the underlying problems as far as this is concerned).

_If_ a guy like Warrior passed away due to some of that stuff -- a guy who seemed to truly never think it could happen to him -- it could happen to anyone. But the WWE will still pretend that there's nothing weird about it all, like us all still pretending that Macho Man died simply from a car accident.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

First Warrior match I ever saw was Wrestlemania VII against Savage, a true classic.

I also think about his matches with Rick Rude and the posedown, Hogan and when he beat The Honky Tonk Man so quickly.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

orph said:


> i have some very dramatic details from last nights scene.apparently the physican held up Warriors hand 3 times and on the 3rd time it stayed down :$





BoundForMania said:


> This isn't a time to be joking.



Gallows humor


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

This is devastating and I can't imagine what his family is going through. But as a wrestling fan, I think Warrior died a proud human being. He came home this weekend, was welcomed with open arms back by Vince and the WWE Universe. He settled old scores with the boys, even the Iron Sheik is mourning his passing. Most importantly, he was honoured in front of his fans and peers on the greatest spectacle in professional wrestling. At what was arguably the greatest Wrestlemania of all time. I'm not religious but I hope Warrior ran down through the gates of heaven, and was welcomed by his fallen peers. Before jumping in the ring, tassels and all and shaking those ropes before challenging Randy Savage to the rematch of the ages.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

My memories begin in 1988 so yea, a lot of memories. Most of my childhood was pretending to be him and fighting my brother who was a Hogan fan.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Lets do it for Warrior*

lets get this to rise in tribute to the Legend RIP

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008HT3TB8/ref=dm_ws_sp_tlw_trk1

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/unstable-ultimate-warrior/id79548741?i=79548260


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I forgot...



> So if he fucked up his life now because of something he took at a time when it was considered safe, he should not be held responsible for it.


I've addressed the former, but as for the later, I'd agree as far as "responsible = judgment" is concerned. I mean responsible or not, it still doesn't make a difference to me, as to whether someone is deserving of being judged harshly and looked down upon or not, etc. They shouldn't be looked down upon. We all make some not so great decisions sometimes. It could be as simple as not wearing a seat belt or being distracted, etc.

I think those most responsible are those who made it so that you have to essentially do steroids to survive in this business. But I was stunned by the fact that more than half of the people here think that Lesnar doesn't/didn't do steroids, so there's nothing you can do when denial is so fucking strong. 

I can't even have a convo about how far the WWE tactically pushes people into things, when they can't even accept that a guy like Lesnar does steroids, let alone a guy who looks like, say, Bryan. And I'm not using Bryan specifically, just him as an example of a guy who physically people wouldn't even think of.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

im shocked he seemed fine on raw !! im glad he got to live for the hall of fame and then make an appearance on raw before he passed away  RIP warrior you were a big part of my childhood


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

I just woke up to this horrible news. I still can't believe it's true. I had a few texts about it when I woke up and I couldn't believe it.. it just seemed like it had to be wrong. It had to be a joke. 

RIP Warrior.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

As far as my post a few posts ago, it's why I can't take seriously people who are so harsh about Orton's wellness violations. People are in absolute denial and lack critical thinking skills if they think he's doing ANYTHING differently than the rest of them. He's just actually getting caught, which says to me that he's actually a less sophisticated drug taker than the rest. But some naively really believe that steroids have been cleaned up in the 'E. No.

I can't blast any of them for taking them, because you cannot work a murderous schedule like that and not take them. So many former wrestlers have said this, including those who don't look like or seem like the type to take roids. Piper, Flair, Bret, etc. Fucking skinny-ass Edge was on them.


@ Reaper, as far as your rep, I totally agree with you. Marijuana does have its harmful effects, and anyone who says otherwise is stupid. Anything that slows your reaction time cannot be something that's just meant to happen. Having said that, that doesn't mean that I think it should be illegal, but I'm not gonna pretend that it's not detrimental in ways.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's final promo*



TheORKINMan said:


> Thing is it was JUST announced that he was going to be a guest of honor at Wizard World Minnesota. Seems odd that if he knew he was about to die that he'd be booking appearances like that.


He didn't know he was about to die. He booked all of those appearances because, well.. He's a legend, he just got inducted into the Hall of Fame and I'm sure, as an Ambassador, he wanted to promote the company and make appearances about all this stuff, that's all.


HuskerTornado said:


> Can't believe it...it's like a cruel joke. He finally mends his relationship with WWE and passes away. Signed a multi-year deal as an Ambassador and he'll be unable to fulfill...
> 
> Beyond stunned right now.


I know, right?  Like I said, of course it's great that he buried the hatchets and made peace with everybody and got the big send-off he deserved, but that still doesn't change how sad this is. I cannot fathom this, I really can't. Can't believe I had to hear about this on my birthday, too.


yoseftigger said:


> 1:10
> 
> Anybody find his final promo, for a lack of a better word, foreshadowing?
> 
> ...


That's just a sad coincidence, in my opinion. I won't/don't question nor do I judge anyone that's making posts like this, because this is literally one of the most saddest deaths in wrestling despite it just happening, but I just think his whole promo on RAW was just a celebration thing and had nothing to do with him dying a day later, but like I said I totally understand people saying these things. Shit like this is tough.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

This is crazy.

RIP Warrior. My thoughts are with your family and friends.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

His was the first match I EVER saw ... It was the Warrior vs Hogan classic  I had never seen anything related to wrestling before that so you can say I had one hell of an indoctrination. 

Then my brother got this ultimate warrior collection VHS and I would watch that repeatedly. I would try to perfect his insignia and had it all over my schoolbooks. Believe it or not, my favourite moment of Warrior was him putting Heenan in a Weasel suit. That was a classic for a kid. 

What I loved the most was the fact that he was a good guy. Someone who served justice in the ring and always beat the bad guys. When he finally lost, I was devastated. 

There were times when rumours of his death spread around like wild-fire. Then there was this guy who was wrestling under his gimmick. There was always something around the warrior. He was always in the news. He was everpresent and wrestling outside of the Attitude era was not without the Ultimate Warrior. 

I had his action figures. I built a ring with pieces of wood and rubber strings lying around the house. I have fond memories of playing with that ring. He helped make childhood fun and that's a big enough memory I guess. 

Then of course came 2005 and that shit of a DVD. I always knew that the WWE was fucking him over royally and that one day we'll get a retraction. So I've been waiting for it to come since that day and it finally did this weekend .. Probably the happiest I've ever been watching wrestling and then today. Damn.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

Him and The Undertaker gave me my very first wrestling moment.

One just lost his streak, the other just lost his life. Crazy shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I nearly choked on my Corn Flakes when my friend texted me. Unbelievable.
He kept himself in shape and all that. Hard to believe


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

orph said:


> i have some very dramatic details from last nights scene.apparently the physican held up Warriors hand 3 times and on the 3rd time it stayed down :$


You need help fpalm


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

It's like he held on until he'd made his peace with WWE and had a chance to express himself one last time on a large stage. This is just bizarre.

Rest in peace.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

RIP Ultimate Warrior. My childhood favorite. Can't believe it when I read the news. Sad


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

LilOlMe said:


> He's been defending steroid usage since we all knew it was harmful for you. In his shoot interview in '05 he continued to defend it. Basically saying that it's a touchy subject, but insinuating that he feels there's nothing wrong with it if you don't do anything else harmful with it. Forgot his exact wording, but the gist of it was that it could have health benefits. It pissed me off because it's the same erroneous shit that's been said on boards like this often, by people who don't know any better, but think they do. So I think it's reckless for guys like Warrior to be talking that way.
> 
> *But I've always had a problem with the disconnect as far as Warrior is concerned, in the way that he rationalizes his own usage, but is so damn judgmental of others. There's always some justification for why he does the things he does, but never any leeway for others. I'm not just talking about drugs, but life in general. *
> 
> ...


I don't know what you are talking about here...when he was critical of others is because they either were using more than doctor's prescribed amounts or mainly that there were many other drugs in their systems. He prided himself on not getting into recreational drug usage like so many others in the business.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

Warrior vs. Hogan at WM6 was the biggest one.

My bro took me on a marathon of all the older wrestling that I had missed up until the time I started watching. Warrior was one of my faves, and words can't describe how excited I was to see that match, after watching Hogan look invincible for years.

I was on the edge of my seat, and I remember it all so vividly, because I was forcing myself to stay up because I was so excited about that match, even though I was dead tired.

The result was in my top 2 biggest mark out moments in history. Was my #1 for years.


----------



## wow2222 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jesus :| never saw the man wrestle but he character looked good! Rest in peace big man, at least he got his chance to make peace and walk out on more time on the grandest stage of all!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/mjlgq4nk9M/#

Iron Sheik saying sorry and that all he said was a work.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

Alex said:


> It's like he held on until he'd made his peace with WWE and had a chance to express himself one last time on a large stage. This is just bizarre.
> 
> Rest in peace.


This. Its like once all his stars aligned and everything was right he was able to finally pass. Crazy for sure. RIP Warrior!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



Reaper Jones said:


> Actually, I think it just _could _be more Vince talking about himself. We've been looking all around at Vince making good with his past wrestlers for their sake, but in all that we've missed the fact that he's also doing it for his own peace of mind.
> 
> Then there was this odd rumour flying around a few months ago that he himself isn't completely healthy. Then he's been off TV almost completely and we've seen HHH and Steph REALLY take over both in terms of what's being shown on TV as well as behind the scenes.
> 
> If anything ... I'm wondering if Vince is the one that we should be concerned about right now.


In regards to Vince, I read an article in Forbes Magazine just recently and he said that he will die a frustrated man, as he has so many things he wants to do, with so little time (I'm not referring that Vince only has little time to live).

Perhaps the 'Sins of the Father' of past actions is why Vince is making amends, perhaps so that it doesn't land in the lap of Stephanie and Triple H in years to come.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> You need help fpalm


Gallows humour (as he pointed out) is a coping mechanism for some people who are in pain themselves.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

What the hell I can't believe this... he looked like he could still be in another match just on Monday.. and now he's dead?

Will he get a special RAW devoted to him like Benoit/Eddie?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't believe this.....he was just on Raw two nights ago! I'm so shocked.

RIP.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*



-UNDEAD- said:


> Him and The Undertaker gave me my very first wrestling moment.
> 
> One just lost his streak, the other just lost his life. Crazy shit.


*And Paul Bearer died last year.

It's like my introduction to wrestling has just been MURDERED!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What the fuck? He was at Mania', he was at Raw. Shit. Guess it goes to show you never know when your numbers up. Fucking sucks though. RIP.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Gallows humour (as he pointed out) is a coping mechanism for some people who are in pain themselves.


Spin it any way you want, it's still incredibly disrespectful.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Still so gutted.

This is awful, I'm properly cut up. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shocking this RIP


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

come on lets get Unstable in the charts 
WWE family tribute to the Ultimate Warrior, if fandangos theme got high and mostly that was for a laugh this will be beautiful if it took off. If Frankie Knuckles fans can do it so can we


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



Billy Kidman said:


> Fuck.


Ugh. :sad: This is so sad to look at.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


> Spin it any way you want, it's still incredibly disrespectful.


Disrespect is based on intent. 

Not sure if I can garner what this person's intent is from his posts or not so better to give him the benefit of the doubt as someone who's grieving in his own way.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If you ever needed more proof that life is fickle bitch, its this. He was just on Raw looking happy and in a good place. I'm glad he was able to bury and bad blood before this.

Not a good start to the day

RIP Warrior

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Still seems unreal after just seeing him on RAW. R.I.P. Warrior


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

His death even made the german news, unbelievable. Going to spend the rest of the day watching old Warrior matches, still can't believe it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Him and The Undertaker gave me my very first wrestling moment.
> 
> One just lost his streak, the other just lost his life. Crazy shit.





-UNDEAD- said:


> *And Paul Bearer died last year.
> 
> It's like my introduction to wrestling has just been MURDERED!


*Fucked up.*


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

orph said:


> i have some very dramatic details from last nights scene.apparently the physican held up Warriors hand 3 times and on the 3rd time it stayed down :$


to be able to laugh at death and error means we have surmounted them


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

Done. Great idea


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

RIP Warrior. 

I can't believe this. In 20 years I have never ever seen The Ultimate Warrior smile, EVER...then I saw his HOF induction and his charisma and looks were still all on Top and he seemed to be genuinely happy to be there, I didn't know he was physically capable of doing a facial expression similar to a smile or laugh. Then he cut an emotional promo literally a day before the news in OP came up saying his farewells to his fans on TV. He also made peace with WWE.

Quite frankly he didn't look sick at all and this comes as a tremendous shock, I'm really sad right now.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

I will get around to this, soon what a great idea.

RIP Warrior one of the biggest icons in wrestling.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

Okay Cool


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Gallows humour (as he pointed out) is a coping mechanism for some people who are in pain themselves.


I didn't get as far as to read where he pointed out he was using Gallows humour, if I did I wouldn't have posted that reply as I have no right to tell someone how to express their grieve.

I hate Gallows humour as a concept btw, while it may make the person using it feel better it might make hundreds of other people offended. Again not my place to tell someone how to grieve - each to his own.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I was at work when this news broke. A fellow wrestling fan there told me.

That's pretty fucking nuts. Saturday night, has his HOF moment. Sunday night, appears at WM. Monday night, has a moment on RAW. Tuesday, dead.

I've never been a big fan of his but this is still tremendously sad nonetheless. Although, I gotta say, if you're gonna go out, that's a helluva final three days to live.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I know this sounds bad but im wondering if he decided to party a little at Mania and Raw, took some drugs with the boys for old times sake and his heart couldnt handle it. The timing just seems so weird for someone who looked fine a few days earlier.

Anyways RIP Warrior.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What the hell!!!


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope they do give him a nice little tribute on RAW not just a 'in memory of..' thing I know the guy only just made amends with the company but it would be nice to have a video package of his career or some form of memory of his life, this is just horrific what happened, im just overwhelmed with sorrow.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

His promo on RAW... I disliked it at the moment... but now it has to be one of the most haunting speeches ever given on a live stage.

Asking and thanking the fans for making the Ultimate Warrior live forever even after he passes away a day before dying???? Its just chilling.

Maybe he had a condition???

I don't know man... its just fucked.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG!! The first thing I see after waking up is this. Very shocking and sad  RIP Warrior.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

done


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, I am absolutely shocked. It's hard to accept that this really happened, especially since we just saw him at the HOF, WM and Raw. RIP Ultimate Warrior, my thoughts are with his wife and daughters.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be imortalized. By the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honor him." - Ultimate Warrior (Part of the promo from the last RAW)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I didn't get as far as to read where he pointed out he was using Gallows humour, if I did I wouldn't have posted that reply as I have no right to tell someone how to express their grieve.
> 
> I hate Gallows humour as a concept btw, while it may make the person using it feel better it might make hundreds of other people offended. Again not my place to tell someone how to grieve - each to his own.


Internet is a harsh place to be when it comes to grief. It's almost impossible to say the right things all the time. I've lost my cool in this thread a few times, so I'm trying to be better about it now as much as I can.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

This is just way to fishy for my liking, this guy was one of the fittest guys around for his age! having watched his online workout videos he was a machine.

He just did the HOF,WM then an emotional and proud raw moment for him.

Has the cause of death been released yet ? this is way too fishy....

All i can imagine is that he had been living a very sedate lifestyle bar his workouts and the whole 3 day, little sleep, nerves, on the go took it's toll on his body.

Those poor little girls adored him and he adored them, i hope now he is in the good books with the WWE and all this promotion they set his family up nicely, i mean i would put good money on all his promotion and wwe work in the last few days being a major cause.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

orph said:


> to be able to laugh at death and error means we have surmounted them


Or it could make you come off as an apathetic, insensitive jerk. I guess it just depends on the delivery and how well you know the person. And since pretty much all of us don't actually know you, most may likely assume the latter.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

My tribute to the Warriaaaah


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Internet is a harsh place to be when it comes to grief. It's almost impossible to say the right things all the time. I've lost my cool in this thread a few times, so I'm trying to be better about it now as much as I can.


Agreed, Anyway RIP Warrior


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Calabrose said:


> My tribute to the Warriaaaah


You must spread rep around. Anyway - Very fitting tribute Calabrose, you're a tremendous artist!


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

Hart Break Kid said:


> This is just way to fishy for my liking, this guy was one of the fittest guys around for his age! having watched his online workout videos he was a machine.
> 
> He just did the HOF,WM then an emotional and proud raw moment for him.
> 
> Has the cause of death been released yet ? this is way too fishy....


He's ripped, for sure. But this might be a case where he almost exclusively did anaerobic exercise and not enough aerobic exercise.


----------



## OoohYeeeah! (Aug 12, 2012)

I am so shocked at this. His match against Macho at Wrestlemania 7 is my favourite of all time. 

It's easy to blame steroids on wrestler's deaths but I think we should be looking at the bigger picture here. Look at the schedules of the 80's wrestlers - they were insane and borderline inhumane. Plus, it's well known that stress shortens a person's life. I think Warrior was heartbroken by that hateful DVD that was released on him and the subsequent trashing of him by his peers for all these years. I'm so glad he got his moment of glory this week and got the chance to tell his story but maybe the stress and emotion of it all was too much for his already fragile heart. RIP Warrior. An icon for sure.


----------



## Loading.... (Jan 27, 2014)

What the bloody fuck? I'm absolutely flabbergasted...


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

This is unreal. We went from watching him on HOF And WM and RAW to... this... I just don't get it... Somethings really weird about this.. I get that everyone dies, but after seeing him and him looking really good... To this? Fuck..


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Another guy passes far to young, Macho Man, Eddie, so many others.

Rip Warrior, so tragic.


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

Hart Break Kid said:


> This is just way to fishy for my liking, this guy was one of the fittest guys around for his age! having watched his online workout videos he was a machine.
> 
> He just did the HOF,WM then an emotional and proud raw moment for him.
> 
> Has the cause of death been released yet ? this is way too fishy....


Well according to TMZ they reported that outside of an Arizona hotel Warrior was walking to his car with his wife when he collapsed and later died in hospital but the cause of death probably won't be said till they run tests on him, friggin sad he looked in good shape for a 54 year old but sadly sometimes it doesn't matter how fit you are this cruel world can take you out in an instant.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the news... RIP Warrior. At least he could clear the air with WWE, get in the HoF, say goodbye to his fans and will get the tribute he deserves. 

Maybe too much excitement for him, getting into the HoF and then making that promo live in Raw? Maybe he couldn't handle being so nervous during a whole weekend. Who knows...


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

RIP Warrior

Its frontpage news on all Mainstream news channels just shows how huge the man was in his day.Inspired a whole generation of people.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

It has to be suicide. The timing with his Raw speech is just too eerie if it was natural causes.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

One of my earliest wrestling heroes. RIP Warrior


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

HuskerTornado said:


> He's ripped, for sure. But this might be a case where he almost exclusively did anaerobic exercise and not enough aerobic exercise.


yeah but not once over the 3 days did he need to use any level of aerobic endurance ?

He walked to the ring and it was a pretty easy going turn out for him, i think the most his blood would have got pumping would have been the rope shaking and the shouting and snarling in his promo on raw.

It just seems very suspicious, have they actually released a cause of death yet ?

1) the 3 days took there toll on his normally i'd imagine relaxed lifestyle

2) partied with the boys between shows and took things that his body isn't able to handle anymore.

3) well i don't even wanna imagine it could be this reason.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...just wow. 

Well that gives a whole new meaning to his speech on Raw. He was saying goodbye.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

vacuous said:


> It has to be suicide. The timing with his Raw speech is just too eerie if it was natural causes.


I wonder if now he was on WWE good books he was back on there payroll ? health insurance..... for his family.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be imortalized. By the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honor him." - Ultimate Warrior (Part of the promo from the last RAW)

I posted this a few minutes ago, but it's striking me now how eerie this is. Kind of like a goodbye


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, I was completely shocked when I woke up this morning and seen this headline. This was completely unexpected. I don't know why but this whole thing just seems weird.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

When I saw the tread title from the main page I expected it to be a hoax or some sort of bizarre, fan-suggested storyline wackiness but he’s really gone. That’s terrible news to wake up to. 

Now I wonder about the last week. His speech on RAW, his HoF induction…was there something he and perhaps a select few others knew or sensed? Death doesn’t depress or frighten me, unhappy deaths do. His seems to have come surrounded by positive final days and I hope that was the case. 

All good things to his family and friends. Goodbye and peace to the man himself.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



Reaper Jones said:


> Actually, I think it just _could _be more Vince talking about himself. We've been looking all around at Vince making good with his past wrestlers for their sake, but in all that we've missed the fact that he's also doing it for his own peace of mind.
> 
> Then there was this odd rumour flying around a few months ago that he himself isn't completely healthy. Then he's been off TV almost completely and we've seen HHH and Steph REALLY take over both in terms of what's being shown on TV as well as behind the scenes.
> 
> If anything ... I'm wondering if Vince is the one that we should be concerned about right now.


Sadly you might be onto something here. Vince hasn't exactly looked his healthiest in the last few years now has he? With everything that's happened over the last 15 years or so (all the deaths) I wouldn't be exactly be shocked to go online one day and read that Vince McMahon has passed away in a couple of years from now to be honest with you.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Jesus_Hong said:


> "Every man's heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be imortalized. By the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honor him." - Ultimate Warrior (Part of the promo from the last RAW)
> 
> I posted this a few minutes ago, but it's striking me now how eerie this is. Kind of like a goodbye


This is now my sig. Thank you brother


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Those poor little girls as well, horrible for them.


----------



## Ele23 (Mar 4, 2014)

Absolutely shocking. I really feel sad for his Mom, Wife and especially the Daughters, they are so young. I pray that God will comfort them in these trying times.

I don't think he knew that he was gonna die though. His promo on Raw may seem foreboding, but I have heard of many people who acted or said something unusual before their unexpected deaths. People who are serious become playful, and some who usually do not say "I love you" or "goodbye" are suddenly saying those words and then they collapse or meet an accident and die not long after that. I don't know what it is or why it happens, but it's probably God's way of letting us say our farewells to our loved ones.

RIP Warrior


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hart Break Kid said:


> I wonder if now he was on WWE good books he was back on there payroll ? health insurance..... for his family.


He didn't need WWE money. He had carved out a very decent living on his own complete with royalties from his personal projects and investments. He was a motivational speaker as well as owned his character name and selling rights which he has been making money off of for a couple of decades. 

His current net worth is estimated to be around $1.5 million. 

Warrior was a smart man unlike a lot of wrestlers who got rich and blew it all away. 

He really did not need WWE money. Also, there's almost no guarantee whether the WWE will continue to honour his contract after his death or not. I think in the case of Owen Hart, they stopped making payments for a while. That said, given the kind of self-reliant integrity the Warrior had and preached, it's very unlikely that he would leave his wife and daughters unprotected and reliant on a corporation that he barely trusted. 

He most likely had life insurance on the side like any smart husband would.


----------



## jamesbondage (Mar 23, 2014)

*I think it is fake*


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

its177 said:


> Or it could make you come off as an apathetic, insensitive jerk. I guess it just depends on the delivery and how well you know the person. And since pretty much all of us don't actually know you, most may likely assume the latter.



Have you ever heard the analysis of the word “ASSUME”? As in “makes an ASS out of U and ME”? If you find yourself unable to assume good faith about another user's actions, then at least don't assume bad faith. You can still give the benefit of the doubt by simply not assuming, one way or another.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

I'm watching his HOF speech where he said he's gonna be an ambassador for the company with a multi-year deal.  That shit hurts my heart. Plus the part where he talks about his daughters & wife in the beginning hurts, too.


Reaper Jones said:


> People with the suicide bullshit need to fucking stop. He had two beautiful daughters and a loving, devoted wife. He had everything to live for. Stop it already!


Absolutely agree. I understand everyone's freakish comments, but that's just ridiculous. And speculating & guessing the cause of death so early I also find odd, but it's normal, I understand. However, just because certain things he said in his RAW promo and it sounding like a farewell type of thing, doesn't mean that's what it was really was (if that makes sense?). That was not a suicide note or anything.

Also, why are people saying he "knew" it was his time to go? Nobody knows when it's their time to go unless you're diagnosed with something that makes it clear they're going to pass away soon. He did not know.


----------



## regulater2 (Jul 12, 2011)

He was looking so gassed in that promo after not doing anything.... Wouldn't be surprised if he only lifted and did no cardio...

And people saying suicide, didn't know him in his recent years after wrestling, he's spent alot of time being a motivational speaker, just go check his youtube channel.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

He patches things up with the WWE, gets inducted into the HoF, cuts one last promo on Raw and then dies a few hours/a day later? The actual hell? Either he's extremely lucky and he got the death calling after he realised he has nothing left to achieve or....OR it was a suicide (hopefully not). It's just fucked up when you think about it.

RIP to the legend, his legacy will forever thrive in us all.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What the absolute fuck, he was just on RAW the other day.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

This is sad.

My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

S.A.M. said:


> He patches things up with the WWE, gets inducted into the HoF, cuts one last promo on Raw and then dies a few hours/a day later? The actual hell? Either he's extremely lucky and he got the death calling after he *realised he has nothing left to achieve or*....OR it was a suicide (hopefully not). It's just fucked up when you think about it.
> 
> RIP to the legend, his legacy will forever thrive in us all.


*cringe*. I know you mean well, but you can't say that about a man that had 2 young daughters.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Man that's tragic, makes the speech on Monday eerily relevant. Sad news RIP Ultimate Warrior


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Ultimate Warrior was a “persona” who embodied energy, strong work-ethic, unconquerable determination, self-discipline, self-responsibility, self-accountability, and self-belief. He was inspired by great acts and ideas, and believed in time-honored virtues like integrity, honor, loyalty, and heritage. He was interested in actualizing the potential of his life, being the best as much as he was created to be, and believed in earning what he got by his own merits.

He creatively engaged inspiration and guidance from the warriors of the past. He believed in the worthiness and honor in seeking challenge and making sacrifice. He believed in an immortal spiritual existence, a continued karmic interaction and connectedness with the souls and spirits of warriors who had already lived and warriors yet to live; time past working energetically with present time and time yet to come.

He also believed in that basic, classic battle cause, the singular reason to stand up and step in and fight for what you believe, even if you had to give your life for it: Good vs Evil. There was one or the other, just like there was either right or wrong, true or false, and he had no tolerance for any forms in-between.

Ultimate Warrior believed that life meant more than just a purposeless passing of time, an insignificant trek from its birth to its death. He believed in destiny, not coincidence, and ideals that were greater and longer living than just the time period of his one life.


----------



## Casemeister (Nov 27, 2013)

FWIW, the RAW speech has been transcribed incorrectly, even in the media. Here is what he actually said, as transcribed by me:

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breathe their final breath... and if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others and makes them believe deeper in something larger than life, then his essence -- his spirit -- will be immortalized by the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honour him and make the running the man did live forever."

He then continues: "You, you, you, you, you, YOU [the fans] are the legend makers of Ultimate Warrior!"


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

edit


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

R.I.P 
He gon' on to the big squared circle in the sky


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Do we know how he died?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Do we know how he died?




Considering the backstory of his death, it looks like a heart attack is easily the most probable cause.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

damn, this is unexpected. My thoughts go out to his family and friends. At least he got to say good-bye to his fans, I guess. Still, sad though...


----------



## Brisbayne (Jun 28, 2011)

This was the first thing I read this morning, and I'm still shocked about it.

Rest in peace.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, woke up and checked one of my ususal daily wrestling news sites and got the news. Way to surreal considering everything that has happened in the last few days.

I started watching wrestling after Warrior had left wwf. I saw his brief stint in wcw but I truly didnt get an understanding of what Ultimate Warrior was all about untill I started collecting wrestling videos. He was the only guy during the Hulkamania era (83-93)to really give Hogan a run for his money as the top guy. You could argue he was right up there with Hogan as the most popular wrestler in the world for awhile. Even after he left the wwf, he had a cult following and was brought up countless times. I truly appreciate what the Warrior character was. He as the alternative to Hulk Hogan, and it proved there was room for a 1.b top star. 

But even more impressive then Warriors hall of fame wrestling career was his life outside of it. Warrior has never been afraid to tell it like it is or how he feels. He is a great motivator of life, his message was simple: just live life man, quit being afraid. He had so much respect and love for his family and it seems like everytime I saw him talk, they were mentioned. He was a loving dad and husband. I dont have role models in life at this age, but I can say the way he lived his life as a family man was truly remarkable and a blueprint of how everyone, not just me should live there life.

RIP Warrior


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow what the fuck????? God damn as soon as he gets back in. . .it's over already?

I mean I'm sure he was happy to get back in front of the fans and be pretty much universally cheered. . .but wow he passes RIGHT AFTER that?

In a way it's very poetic, but. . .god damn.

I won't lie, Ultimate Warrior was the first wrestler I was ever a huge mark for when I was a kid. That dude will always have a special place in my memories.

Rest in peace man.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Shocking how someone can just die suddenly when nobody expects it.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Very unexpected, RIP.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I realize no one means badly but does this thread need murder and/or suicide speculations (_enthusiastic thank you to those who had second thoughts about such posts_)? No, I don’t think so. There’s nothing pointing to such scenarios and unless that changes can’t we leave that aside for the sake of his fans here and as a bit of respect for his family? People die suddenly. It happens. Sometimes they have forewarning and sometimes they don’t. 

I’m not saying this out of any personal trauma from reading speculations – I’m one of those folks who appreciates funeral humour – but the majority of people who really admired someone don’t want to read about plots and suspicions so soon after a passing.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Swedish newspapers is reporting it aswell.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

I'm on board.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

What the fuck? That is absolutely crazy.

RIP. Only 54, damn.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

orph said:


> Have you ever heard the analysis of the word “ASSUME”? As in “makes an ASS out of U and ME”? If you find yourself unable to assume good faith about another user's actions, then at least don't assume bad faith. You can still give the benefit of the doubt by simply not assuming, one way or another.


Dude, you just made a JOKE about a dude who just DIED on a thread full of people who legitimately cared for the guy. You can get as philosophical as you want, it doesn't take an Einstein to see how what you said could offend alot of people.


----------



## MDA180 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*

Gutted 

RIP


----------



## TNAsFuture (Jul 26, 2012)

I was never a fan of his but it was nice seeing him at Wrestlemania on Sunday. Happy he got into the Hall Of Fame where I think he should be whilst he was alive. 

R.I.P Warrior.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> It makes me wonder now if this is why he said "There will be no one last match"


I just think he felt there's no point in having one more match. I'm sure his opinion on it is no different than Jake Roberts's reason.

He's not like Flair who thinks that there's no issue with still wrestling after his prime despite it being unnecessary. Didn't he only have one match after his prime with Orlando Jordan?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

Back in the glorious days when I thought this was all for real, I saw this crazy man sprinting to the ring in tassels and face paint, shaking the ropes and destroying opponents. I thought he was unbeatable. One of my first heroes.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

It is no secret that I was not a fan of The Ultimate Warrior, but I will speak no ill of him.
Instead, I will lay out precisely what made him one of the undisputed greats.

His theme music was instantly recognisable, and nothing - save for perhaps The Undertaker's ominous gong - is so instantly evocative of who you were going to be seeing, and what you could expect from them.
His promos, when he wasn't being totally random, were actually capable of being very good. I don't know if you guys can remember back to 1996, but take a look to his feud with Goldust and you'll see that he was capable of some very good work on the stick. He doesn't get enough credit for that run, but I enjoyed it.
His whole image was a marketing wet dream. Ultimate Warrior t-shirts, masks, action figures, an Ultimate Warrior comic! Hell, I still have an Ultimate Warrior ink print from about 1991! 

In many ways, the Warrior really did exemplify the most theatrical, bombastic and fantastic elements of this business we all love. And we've lost a true legend in his passing.
Love him or hate him, the Ultimate Warrior will never be forgotten.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

orph said:


> i have some very dramatic details from last nights scene.apparently the physican held up Warriors hand 3 times and on the 3rd time it stayed down :$







its177 said:


> Dude, you just made a JOKE about a dude who just DIED on a thread full of people who legitimately cared for the guy. You can get as philosophical as you want, it doesn't take an Einstein to see how what you said could offend alot of people.


If I may offer a bit of unsanctioned advice assume nothing. Don't assume good faith, even though that's something of a rule here. Don't assume that another user has a particular intent, whether "good" or "bad". Don't even assume that another user is a human Why? Because when you make any assumption, even one of good faith, you are creating for yourself an illusion from which the truth may disappoint you. More pertinently, you expect a series of interactions from your fellow users that may or may not be fulfilled. Ultimately, you reduce your fellow users to your own prejudices and preconceptions. If instead you assume nothing, nobody will ever correctly accuse you of assuming bad faith, and you will never fall short of the ideal of assuming good faith. Indeed, it's the best way out of that thought trap. R.I.P Warrior


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

He was just on RAW 2 days ago, that's crazy.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I love this-


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

When he came out for his promo on Monday night, you can tell something was wrong with him especially his walk. It's just weird seeing the guy on your TV 48 hours ago and now he passed away. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Charlie Magic (Dec 3, 2013)

That's really unfortunate. Was never really a fan but I earnestly pay my respects regardless. Have a blast tearing the house down with Macho, Warrior.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

That's sad, I had high hopes for him being around backstage or even having some kind of onscreen role. 

RIP Warrior.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy crap. R.I.P. A truly unique and larger than life character. I'm seriously in absolute shock just seeing him on RAW, Mania and the HoF just a few days ago.

It'll be interesting to see cause of death because I don't think anyone saw any signs in his public appearances that he was ill.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't know where to begin. Just shocked. Prayers to his wife and little girls. 

RIP Warrior. 

will add more thoughts later.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

Omly memories i have of Warrior are his WCW stint, and his bitter video's about Hulk Hogan;s family life, and then his Hall Of Fame Speech, which again, had a few bitter words about a few people, also, his live suicide note on raw


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

_I look up to the gods, and when you fall below the skeleton of the Warrior's past, the power of the Warriors will become the eighth wonder of the world._


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Not a fan but seeing his two young daughters at the hof ceremony makes this heart breaking


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

His promos were always awesome to me, because I always loved Comics, and he spoke in great story like speech. And he FINALLY made it where he belonged....and now this....I don't know what to think, WAY too much happened in wrestling lately


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn, just re-watched his RAW promo...
Im glad he got his final moment in the limelights...

RIP Warrior


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Crazy that it takes the death of someone you never knew to put everything into perspective. Live every day like it's your last.

RIP WARRIOR


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

orph said:


> If I may offer a bit of unsanctioned advice assume nothing. Don't assume good faith, even though that's something of a rule here. Don't assume that another user has a particular intent, whether "good" or "bad". Don't even assume that another user is a human Why? Because when you make any assumption, even one of good faith, you are creating for yourself an illusion from which the truth may disappoint you. More pertinently, you expect a series of interactions from your fellow users that may or may not be fulfilled. Ultimately, you reduce your fellow users to your own prejudices and preconceptions. If instead you assume nothing, nobody will ever correctly accuse you of assuming bad faith, and you will never fall short of the ideal of assuming good faith. Indeed, it's the best way out of that thought trap. R.I.P Warrior


Again man, you can get as philosophical as you want, but expecting that everyone should be thinking in the way you're proposing just isn't realistic. Try making a similar joke at a funeral next time and see how people react.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I wake up this morning to read this. I am completely shell shocked by this. He was just on Wreslemania and Raw. :sad:


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Steroids at age 54 - bad idea. Look at this YouTube videos where he works out in that shed.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I cannot believe this! I just got back to Belfast from Mania 30 a few hours ago and i heard about this! He was on my flight from New Orleans to Dallas Fort Worth just yesterday! It was sooooo sudden, i wonder what happened.


----------



## alw062382 (Mar 29, 2010)

RIP Ultimate Warrior.Thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Just heard about his passing on the radio. You talk about news,that nobody was expecting to hear when they woke up today. It's weird to know that he was just on RAW doing his usual stuff, this past Monday and is already dead the following Wednesday. Now WWE is going to have produce a tribute video for a guy who just there live and well last week. His passing is a true reminder that death can strike anyone at any given second.


R.I.P 
Ultimate Warrior


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

Tbh, he was the first wrestler I actually marked for bigtime. My first hero wrestler.

There's only been a handful of guys I ever REALLY got behind and cared immensely about whether they won or lost, and he's one of them.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Got to admit, Savage aside, this one has shocked me more than any of the past decade.
Hogan is no doubt an icon, but for my group of friends Warrior was the hero of that time. On Raw on monday I thought he looked a bit labored in his movement, but no more than any other 50 something who has been taking bumps all his life.

Cant quite believe it.


----------



## WCW Remembered (May 16, 2013)

RIP The Ultimate Warrior. You were the very first wrestling match I had ever seen. Your the reason why I'm a fan....


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

In a complete shock right now. 

R.I.P Warrior. He'll be Gorilla pressing someone in heaven now.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Back in the glorious days when I thought this was all for real, I saw this crazy man sprinting to the ring in tassels and face paint, shaking the ropes and destroying opponents. I thought he was unbeatable. One of my first heroes.


The funny thing is that crazy man was still over with today's audience. He even got a louder pop on Raw then Hogan did.


----------



## Pro Beef (Apr 9, 2014)

R.I.P Warrior such sad news. I hope it is not down to steroid or other drug use, so many wrestlers have been lost for that reason! Natural, high protein snacks are healthy alternatives and give similar results #eatclean


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

May you forever fly through the galaxy with the power of the warrior always flowing through your veins. YOU are the warrior, YOU are immortal! A being made of energy, an energy that never dies only changes. It passes through each and every one of us and we feel it everyday we strive to be the very best warriors we can ever be... The Ultimate Warrior! GRRRRRRROWLLLLLLLLLLL R.I.P. The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

It was as if getting into the HOF put him at ease, listening to him on RAW again is scary.

RIP Warrior


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Still hasn't sunk in. It's such a shame as he just got his moment going into the HOF and finally made peace with a lot o people. A true legend. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

]


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Gutted to hear news since i joined this forum I've always been a pro warrior supporter, the character was what brought me to love this crazy business. In the end I'm happy he made amends with a lot of people and got his induction into the hall of fame. Now he can be reunited with macho man in the sky above.

RIP Warrior. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

RIP Warrior

My childhood hero.


----------



## DingoMan (Mar 1, 2014)

Just shocking news.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Horrible news. Can't believe that just the other night he was on RAW saying thank you and then he passes away. Tragic, The only positive is that he managed to patch things up with WWE and got his Hall Of Fame induction and speech to the people before this. 

Rest In Peace Warrior, the power of The Warrior will live on forever.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

The first time I saw him, he was with Surfer Sting.


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

see if we can get some of the other wrestlers to tweet in support of this ?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Holy shit, woke up this morning and this happened.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Its the roids for sure. Its dropped these guys like flies for yrs before old age. I have real concerns about Hogan and have had for some time that his number could be up sooner or later too

If this WM couldn't get any weirder. Taker, and now a real death. But its the eerie circumstances that the death happened. Just wow

RIP


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

The one thing I don't want to see happen is for the WWE to exploit this on TV just like they've done to so many other deceased performers in the past.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

My jaw dropped when I read this, the timing of it is just incredible.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

What...the...fuck!!! oh my God.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's a work, guys


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

The first wrestling match I watched featured the Ultimate Warrior back in 1988.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

What the fuck!


----------



## TheSecretAmerican (Jan 23, 2014)

Such a huge shock. Being in the UK means I don't get chance to watch RAW until Tuesday evening, so I was watching that promo of his around the time this happened. His words in that promo make this even more shocking.

RIP Warrior, it was great to see you again, smiling.


----------



## karld316 (Apr 16, 2003)

This is shocking, R.I.P


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait for the media to go on a witch hunt for "steroids". Just waiting.....


----------



## leeroy0115 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

i remember his return to WWF at Wrestlemania VIII i was so excited i shouted for my parents to come and see even though they went to sleep, lol. was lucky enough to see him at Summerslam at wembley stadium when he faced Macho Man. people say he wasn't the best wrestle it didn't matter his look and persona was the driving force that made him one of the best and i'm so glad he was inducted into the HOF 

on hearing this sad news today i find myself looking back to when he was younger and pretending i was the Ultimate Warrior. we didn't have a lot of coverage in the uk regarding American Wrestling but i remember to this day one Saturday afternoon one of our TV channels showed a WWF superstars programme and i was just mesmerized by this guy (i most of been around 8 at the time) 

many wrestlers may have longer careers wining more titles but won't have the legacy that the Ultimate Warrior had. thank you for the memories that i'll never forget.

Hope they do something special for him on the next WWE show


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Thoughts go to his family. Can't imagine what they're going through. 

R.I.P Warrior 

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. And if what that man did in his life, makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them believe deeper in something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalised by the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory, of those who honour him and make whatever the man did live forever."


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm shocked, but now he is in a better place. R.I.P. To The Legendary Ultimate Warrior. This is sad. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, what dreadful timing, just started get ties laced with WWE. RIP Warrior, you will be missed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Can't wait for the media to go on a witch hunt for "steroids". Just waiting.....


They should. Steroid use is worse now than it was in the 80s. In ALL sports. It isn't used to bulk up anymore, but as a performance enhancer. Lance Armstrong being a poster child of the problem. Testing is a joke and all athletes know how to do it in cycles to beat the system. Hell the NSAC just finally banned TRT..


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

shocked at this news he left his mark on wrestling for sure.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Its so shocking i mean the words of his promo make you think maybe he knew his heart was gonna give out so was giving a goodbye speech.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Love and hugs to all wrestling fans. What an incredible few days in the history of the business.

Thoughts are with Warrior's girls. Hopefully they can be kept in the wrestling family.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

R.I.P. Its dreadful that its just after his hall of fame induction aswell!


----------



## Colsworl (Jun 3, 2006)

Very sad. R.I.P. Made even sadder due to the timing of recent events.



LordKain said:


> The one thing I don't want to see happen is for the WWE to exploit this on TV just like they've done to so many other deceased performers in the past.


Really? In what way? Maybe it's something called showing respect. Or should they just not mention it at all?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I am shocked. The timing is absolutely insane. 

Right when WWE and him made amends. RIP to one of the most popular superstars of all time.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Therapy said:


> They should. Steroid use is worse now than it was in the 80s. In ALL sports. It isn't used to bulk up anymore, but as a performance enhancer. Lance Armstrong being a poster child of the problem. Testing is a joke and all athletes know how to do it in cycles to beat the system. Hell the NSAC just finally banned TRT..


Dude that's a subject for a whole another time. 

RIP Warrior. So crazy.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

WOW. Just returned home this afternoon (my local time) and read this on .com. That's horrible news. First thing that went through my mind was his line during the HOF in where he mentioned he wanted to be a good dad for his children. RIP.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't frequent the Wrestling Sections very often and I was only on to post the Voting thread in the graphics section today. So I had no idea until just a few minutes ago. The only reason I found out was because I was browsing the PSD site I frequent and saw this:










My first impression was "wat. why?". I Googled Ultimate Warrior and right as I did 'Death' popped up and I came straight to the forum. Big shock since we all watched him last night and his speech made this all the more sad and eerie. Like TKOK just said in the chatbox: "I've gotten used to wrestlers passing, but not the day after I watched them on Raw". This Wrestlemania will me memorable for evoking all kinds of emotion in the fans, but d have done without losing one of our Heroes.

R.I.P. Warrior.



ROUSEY said:


> Thoughts go to his family. Can't imagine what they're going through.
> 
> R.I.P Warrior
> 
> *"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. And if what that man did in his life, makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them believe deeper in something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalised by the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory, of those who honour him and make whatever the man did live forever."*


:jose


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Absolutely shocked. RIP Warrior.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

I was absolutely stunned at 6 am this morning when I seen this. My favorite growing up when I'd watch all of the stuff from the early 90s. At least he got one hell of a farewell with a HoF, wrestlemania and a raw promo. RIP Warrior.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Micknsiv (Nov 24, 2013)

RIP big man. I don't really know what else to say. Stunned.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Therapy said:


> They should. Steroid use is worse now than it was in the 80s. In ALL sports. It isn't used to bulk up anymore, but as a performance enhancer. Lance Armstrong being a poster child of the problem. Testing is a joke and all athletes know how to do it in cycles to beat the system. Hell the NSAC just finally banned TRT..


But the media doesn't care about the well-being of pro wrestlers. Taking a big shit on pro wrestling is just a "good" news story for them to jump on. 

Watching the downfall of something powerful or someone important is viewed to be more entertaining than seeing the good in someone or something. 

Look, when a pro wrestler dies, it gets 100 times more media attention than when a wrestler grants a Make-A-Wish or helps build a school. They promote the negative and sweep the positive under the fucking rug cause it's not "interesting". How many mentions did Cena get for his Make-A-Wish accomplishments on news networks? Compare that to the fuckin *witch hunt* the media went on for the Benoit thing.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

When I was a kid I had the hogan and warrior wrestling buddies. Constantly pretending I was a wrestler and act like the warrior. Facepaint, tassels and everything. Unreal. RIP Warrior

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

Remember watching a Warrior match through my next door neighbours window, as a kid, when my parents couldn't afford satellite TV.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Man I just seen this, this is really sad news, rip warrior


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuck. Truly one of a kind.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

RIP Warrior.. sad news


----------



## z1co80 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

The intensity and energy were things he brought to every match, Not to mention the larger than life character with the bright colours came off as almost like a superhero to me as a kid.

Everyone remembers the WM6 match against Hogan but my first memory of him was him destroying Honky Tonk Man in 30secs, That entrance mixed with the eruption from the crowd when the music hit was amazing, It had me hooked.

It was from there i was addicted to the Warrior, His feuds with Ravishing Rick Rude and Randy Savage were awesome. It is from there my favourite match Warrior had came from. The Retirement Match with Macho King, i just always remember him walking to the ring and me thinking wow this is serious. Warrior taking five elbows from the top rope and still kicking out. Now it's not such a big thing kicking out of finishers but then in my young mind it just reinforced that Warrior was so much more than just a man.

So many awesome memories of him growing up, I have only ever liked one other wrestler even close to the Warrior and that's The Rock, Both showmen both entertainers. It saddened me when people tried to diminish what he accomplished in the WWF, You had to have been watching at the time to get it but very few people have come close to getting the pop from the crowd the way Hogan did, Warrior was one of those people.

His many videos to his fans online and HOF speech showed me exactly the type of man he was, Not the guy some of those assholes in the Self Destruction video tried to paint him to be. I have no doubt he wasn't perfect but he certainly wasn't the guy portrayed by the WWE. You only have to look at his HOF to see the love he had for his wife and she for him, the pride he had in his kids and the excitement they had to be there.

Always Believe.
RIP Warrior


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Colsworl said:


> Really? In what way? Maybe it's something called showing respect. Or should they just not mention it at all?


didn't seem like they were really ''respecting'' Paul Bearer last year.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Christ almighty, like so many others have said the timing is just insane. RIP Warrior. Hogan needs to get himself checked out and make sure his heart is all good, I wouldn't be surprised if his gives up on him too


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I just woke up to this and I am deeply saddened! 

Good night you legend!  RIP


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: What memories did the Ultimate Warrior give to you?*

He was such a larger than life character and person.

As a person. He was NOT a bullsh*tter, he was honest, told it like it is, no matter if people liked him or not. 

As a wrestler, he gave promos that people didn't understand because they weren't listening right. He was a comic book super hero to me, he was so interesting in everything he did. 

I am usually full of words, but I am honestly in such awe...

Warrior will always be a legend, and he is in the two Hall of Fames now.


----------



## mindsmack51883 (Feb 14, 2014)

mr21gf said:


> R.I.P. Its dreadful that its just after his hall of fame induction aswell!


You're right about the timing being dreadful, but if you look at it from a different angle, the timing could also be seen as perfect. If the Warrior had passed away a month before the Hall of Fame instead, or right after the _Self-Destruction_ DVD came out nine years ago, *that* would have been truly dreadful. With it happening the way it did, at least he got the opportunity to turn a negative situation into something positive, to make peace with a few old friends, and to make a couple of appearances that had to have inspired a lot of people around the world (myself included).

The Warrior clearly had a lot of highlights over the last week, but from my point of view, none of them were better than that moment that he first walked out at the Hall of Fame. Full of pride in his professional accomplishments and his beautiful family, knowing that he never compromised the beliefs that he stood for, his wife and daughters' faces beaming as they looked back at him. Even before this sad news, that had an effect on me, for sure. Probably more than any out-of-character wrestling story in a long, long time.

R.I.P. Warrior. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

This has really knocked me for six. Easily on par with Eddie and Benoit for just the shock that I had when I saw the news.

R.I.P Warrior.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Ultimate warrior just died : (*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-superstar-The-Ultimate-Warrior-dies-54.html


What sad news, especially since he was just on raw Monday! 

RIP warrior.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

There are many thoughts running through my mind today about a man that I had conflicting views about professionally, as a man, and the fact that he died at 54. But I'll forgo all those today and say the only thing that matters right now - God bless his wife and children.


----------



## mpcdude (Jan 3, 2012)

RIP Warrior. Your legacy will live on.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

I knew he was sick on Raw when he had a hard time climbing out of the ring. I was worried about him at that moment and had a really bad feeling. I'm in shock now.

Few wrestlers pumped me up like the Warrior. He was one of my favorites in my youth. To this day, I still listen to his theme anytime I need a pick me up. To this day, I get so energized everytime I hear this. Hope y'all do too!!! Thank you Warrior!!!


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: HHH Announces the passing of The Ultimate Warrior (?)*



NapperX said:


> His speech on Raw had a more deeper personal message than we realized.


No.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Woke up to this news. Holy shit. I was never a fan, but he was a legend, and he made a huge impact on the business. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

listening to BBC West Midlands radio.

They've already latched onto the story and are pushing the steroid stuff already.

Heartless wankers.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

UNBELIEVABLE!!! 
R.I.P. ULTIMATE WARRIOR


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> listening to BBC West Midlands radio.
> 
> They've already latched onto the story and are pushing the steroid stuff already.
> 
> Heartless wankers.












That shitstorm will reach the states by noon. The pro wrestling witch hunt continues after a 7 year absence......


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

That promo he cut on Raw is going to be really difficult to watch from now on. So chilling when you consider what he said that night. Like others have said, if there's one positive thing to take out of this tragic event, it's that he made amends with Vince and WWE. RIP Warrior.


----------



## christhomas622 (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know if everybody here believes in God or a higher purpose, but maybe this is what he was meant to do. It's surreal because we just saw him, but perhaps this is how things were meant to be. He and Vince (and effectively the WWE) finally make amends, he gets to have his legacy first restored in the video game and then gets put into the HOF. He inks a deal to become an ambassador and defuses friction that had built up for years. Had that not happened, the last thing you would have had from both sides was bitterness. I'm not trying to morbidly spin this as going out in a blaze of glory, but I do think the chapter his life closed on has an air of completeness for his character. I certainly will pray for his family, though.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Wow. Very Sad and shocking. RIP Warrior.

I immediately think of his wife and daughters. To go from the highs of seeing your father/husband being inducted in to the HoF and then to losing his life a few days later... they have to really be hurting right now.

It is yet another reminder that you never know when your time is up. You are never promised tomorrow.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

ROUSEY said:


> Thoughts go to his family. Can't imagine what they're going through.
> 
> R.I.P Warrior
> 
> "Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. And if what that man did in his life, makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them believe deeper in something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalised by the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory, of those who honour him and make whatever the man did live forever."



That is just completely amazing. Tragic, heartbreaking, but amazing.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is unexpected. RIP.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

christhomas622 said:


> I don't know if everybody here believes in God or a higher purpose, but maybe this is what he was meant to do. It's surreal because we just saw him, but perhaps this is how things were meant to be. He and Vince (and effectively the WWE) finally make amends, he gets to have his legacy first restored in the video game and then gets put into the HOF. He inks a deal to become an ambassador and defuses friction that had built up for years. Had that not happened, the last thing you would have had from both sides was bitterness. I'm not trying to morbidly spin this as going out in a blaze of glory, but I do think the chapter his life closed on has an air of completeness for his character. I certainly will pray for his family, though.


I'm sorry and I don't mean to offend you or religious people nor convert this into a religious debate .. But a god that strips a man away from his wife and children sounds pretty .. and I don't want to finish that thought because you probably know what I'm planning to say.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

christhomas622 said:


> I don't know if everybody here believes in God or a higher purpose, but maybe this is what he was meant to do. It's surreal because we just saw him, but perhaps this is how things were meant to be. He and Vince (and effectively the WWE) finally make amends, he gets to have his legacy first restored in the video game and then gets put into the HOF. He inks a deal to become an ambassador and defuses friction that had built up for years. Had that not happened, the last thing you would have had from both sides was bitterness. I'm not trying to morbidly spin this as going out in a blaze of glory, but I do think the chapter his life closed on has an air of completeness for his character. I certainly will pray for his family, though.


Amen, brother.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

this cannot be happening, the guy was on RAW less than 36 hours ago.. fuck

guys finally makes peace with WWE and makes his first ever wrestling appearance in a long while then passes away, this is too surreal

RIP Warrior, you were my first hero in the 90's


----------



## 1980s (Jan 28, 2014)

Really shocked. Just heard the news. The Ultimate Warrior was a huge part of early life and 80s culture as i saw and lived it.

Was just watching his speech on RAW on youtube last night. Really freaky that he suddenly died so soon after it..

Thank God he was inducted into the Hall of Fame and had the chance to address the fans from a WWF ring one last time. I wish the same could have been true for the Macho Man Randy Savage too.

RIP Warrior, will never forget you.
*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ate-warrior-dies-after-haunting-speech-video/*


----------



## Ele23 (Mar 4, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm sorry and I don't mean to offend you or religious people nor convert this into a religious debate .. But a god that strips a man away from his wife and children sounds pretty .. and I don't want to finish that thought because you probably know what I'm planning to say.


Let us just trust God that He has a purpose in all these, we may not understand it now, but we will if we meet Him in eternity.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

this is unbelievable.....so sad rip


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

If you listen warrior's speech on RAW, you can tell something was off about him. Like it seems like he was having trouble breathing or something


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ele23 said:


> Let us just trust God that He has a purpose in all these, we may not understand it now, but we will if we meet Him in eternity.


I'm an atheist btw so it's really hard for me to grasp these concepts, but I'll try to be as understanding as I can. If it comforts you in feeling grief then that's also important.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

I never get worked up over celebrity deaths but this one gets me. Just seeing him on raw after such a long time, and then this happens.... really sad.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I just got home and found out literally minutes ago. What the fuck is going on? I honestly can't believe this has happened. So damn tragic.


----------



## jabroniBeater1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Life is way too short for grudges and hate. I am glad he and wwe made peace. During his hof speach you can tell he loved his wife and kids and lived for them. Warrior was truly inpirational. Please go on youtube and check out his motivational speaking vids.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I usually take deaths well, I don't break down much especially for guys that I didn't know personally, however I got really tear'd up watching Warriors promo on Raw if you listen to what he says it's as if he knew. Just makes me more angry about the DVD WWE made about the guy and I hope the guys in DVD talking shit about the man for no reason other than jeaousy feel bad now.

So sad RIP Warrior your legacy will live forever.


----------



## Ele23 (Mar 4, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm an atheist btw so it's really hard for me to grasp these concepts, but I'll try to be as understanding as I can. If it comforts you in feeling grief then that's also important.


Ok. I also don't want this to become a religious debate, and this is not the forum for it.

But I just want to say that it's not too late to realize that there is a God, and to know that He cares for us. I am totally sure that He cares for Warrior's family and He will deliver them through these tough times.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> I never get worked up over celebrity deaths but this one gets me. Just seeing him on raw after such a long time, and then this happens.... really sad.


Warrior isn't your typical celebrity which is why his death hit so many of us in such a hard way. 

Wrestlers, especially from that generation fall into a completely different category that's uniquely their own. They were real to us. They were our heroes. They were the real life Superman and Batman ... The larger than life, costume-wearing bad guy beating justice servers  

He was a hero of mine for sure. So were Superman and Batman ... but those are characters whereas Warrior is both a character and really the warrior. 

Also hits home even harder because he changed his name to Warrior, lived the life of a Warrior, continued to fight real life battles (against the evil corporation) like a Warrior and died after winning his final greatest battle that he has fought for the last 8 years. 

The Warrior was no character. The Warrior was no mere wrestler. The Warrior was real. 

Ugh. I really should get out of this thread now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel for his family...his fans.

The timing though of the death was so amazing...it was like he was foreshadowing what was to happen less than 48 hours ago..and he went out with the lights on...the fans back on the warrior bandwagon and the forgiveness with a huge smile before saying goodbye


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Can't believe this, i'm truly shocked. After seeing him all weekend and especially his speech on raw this is all so surreal. RIP to a true WWF legend


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Still really sad..


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone know the reason of his death? This is weird


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> I feel for his family...his fans.
> 
> The timing though of the death was so amazing...it was like he was foreshadowing what was to happen less than 48 hours ago..and he went out with the lights on...the fans back on the warrior bandwagon and the forgiveness with a huge smile before saying goodbye


Yea. In a weird way it's almost poetic how it happened. As if we just watched the end of a movie.

No matter how we all look at it though, it's horrible news for his wife and kids, but god damn....in an odd way it was almost beautiful how he went out. 

Truth really is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Another piece of childhood falling away to remind you you're getting older...sigh. 


RIP Warrior.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

That's really sad. Just when he got inducted into the Hall of Fame and appeared on Raw for the first time in many years. R.I.P.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Spirit of the Warrior lives on.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm shocked, R.I.P Warrior!


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

I saw the news and felt like crying.

R.I.P Warrior...


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm watching Rick Rude v Ultimate Warrior IC Title rematch. Rude got some epic matches out of him


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn, just heard about this and couldn't believe it. 

It's almost as if he knew it was coming with that last promo he did. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I was in shock read it on facebook so I went to wwe.com and they had it on there too... we just saw him on raw and now his gone


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

He's been on telly, 3 times in the past week, it's just crazy, horrible news.


----------



## 8648roy (Apr 9, 2014)

So so so sad news after just seeing him on tv rip could somebody post his best matches/moments from youtube pls


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

This could have happened in the ring live on raw, i am at least thankful for his family that it didn't.


----------



## 1980s (Jan 28, 2014)

Lots of tributes coming in from all over the World of entertainment: http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/ultimate-warrior-dead-live-latest-3391215


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, I just saw him at Wrestlemania & Raw & now he's gone. I didnt wanna say anything Monday but he did look unusually outta breath during the promo & the way he delivered the promo made it seem like he was making his peace & saying goodbye. R.I.P Warrior & god bless his wife & daughters.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*



fan_tango said:


> see if we can get some of the other wrestlers to tweet in support of this ?


Great idea.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

He looked in visibly bad shape on Monday night but I didn't think it was this bad. He was one of the first wrestlers I ever really marked for. I just had started following WWF the year he debuted and followed him till the end. So to someone like me especially this is really sad.

I thought that speech on monday aside from being a moment of introspection was also referring to the fact that the WWE fans have a voice again for the first time in years. A reminder from a legend to the fans that they have the power to make or break the next gen of superstars every single time in light of the ushering of a new era. Now it could also be viewed as a personal eulogy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The flags in Parts Unknown are flying at half-mast this morning.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Like hundreds of others have already most likely said.

First and foremost RIP to Warrior. Seems so weird and eerie to think i was watching him live on TV less than 2 days ago.

His promo at the time and what has since happened makes you think.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So, thats another one of my childhood heroes gone, Big Boss Man, British Bulldog, Randy Savage and now The Ultimate Warrior... Very sad indeed and still very young.

Scary to think we saw him on Raw not long ago. He looked pretty healthy too!

RIP Warrior, I shall cherish the great memories you gave me as a kid, especially making me believe in how entertaining and over the top wrestling could be while also being fun and enjoyable. there will never be another Warrior!


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

What I needed to see.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

pretty sad to wake up to this news.

feel bad for his family, friends, & WWE

RIP Ultimate Warrior


----------



## JJ Styles1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I didn't believe it when my brother told me this morning ( death rumors are nothing new with the Warrior), but was shocked when I read it for myself. He was just on Raw this Monday. I was wondering if he could do one last match or angle with the WWE, but thank god that never happened, it would be a major tragedy if he went in the ring. I feel the same as many of the older posters in saying that a part of my childhood is gone, first Savage and now the Ultimate Warrior. R.I.P.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

lifebane said:


> This could have happened in the ring live on raw, i am at least thankful for his family that it didn't.


Fuck, imagine that


----------



## 8648roy (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

Good idea mate, will buy it ASAP.

Forgot how great that theme was.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

I feel really bad for his daughters, they looked so young. No one should have to lose a father at that age.
I wonder if the reports of him being seriously ill are true. You have to almost hope for that rather than this just being out of the blue.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Still just as shocked as when the Streak died.

RIP Warrior. This week has been turrible for my wrestling memories.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

Triple H ‏@TripleH 11 



> Saddened to announce the passing of the Ultimate Warrior. Icon and friend. My sympathy to his wife Dana and his daughters


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

BotchSpecialist said:


> Still just as shocked as when the Streak died.
> 
> RIP Warrior. This week has been turrible for my wrestling memories.


Another one? :side:


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

@RealKevinNash



> So happy I embraced Warrior with a hug when we saw each other backstage Saturday night.My heart goes out to his family.Always Believe.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow just after he had his speech an Raw. 

R.I.P


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

It's at least comforting to know that with the reconciliation with WWE his family should be taken care of with royalties (new games, dvd's etc.)


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

At least he got to go out on a high note , made better with WWE, got inducted into the hall of fame and basically said thank you to the fans etc. At least that happened before his passing, unfortunately that wasn't the case for other superstars in the past.

R.I.P. Warrior


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

mindsmack51883 said:


> You're right about the timing being dreadful, but if you look at it from a different angle, the timing could also be seen as perfect. If the Warrior had passed away a month before the Hall of Fame instead, or right after the _Self-Destruction_ DVD came out nine years ago, *that* would have been truly dreadful. With it happening the way it did, at least he got the opportunity to turn a negative situation into something positive, to make peace with a few old friends, and to make a couple of appearances that had to have inspired a lot of people around the world (myself included).
> 
> The Warrior clearly had a lot of highlights over the last week, but from my point of view, none of them were better than that moment that he first walked out at the Hall of Fame. Full of pride in his professional accomplishments and his beautiful family, knowing that he never compromised the beliefs that he stood for, his wife and daughters' faces beaming as they looked back at him. Even before this sad news, that had an effect on me, for sure. Probably more than any out-of-character wrestling story in a long, long time.
> 
> R.I.P. Warrior. Thanks for the memories.


such a perfect post, repped..


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

I was too young to remember him in his prime but I had these 2" solid plastic wrestling figures that I used to play with ALL the time and one of them was Ultimate Warrior. He was my favourite of the series because he looked so cool and I always used to "be" him whenever I had the set out.

I always knew who he was and appreciated his time/place in the business. 

After his induction and speech on RAW I got curious and started watching youtube videos and interviews, including his 50min shoot on Hogan. It was hard to put my finger on him as he comes across as a very proud man who was pissed off with a lot of people in the world. 

Truly hit a nerve to hear the news this morning after spending a good few hours connecting with his character for the first time.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

@VinceMcMahon



> We are all so sad that the Ultimate Warrior has passed away. Our heart is with his wife Dana and his two daughters.


----------



## Lickerofcheese (Apr 9, 2014)

It just seems too coincidental that he was inducted to the hall of fame, gave such foreshadowing promos...and then passed away just a day after being seen on Raw. I loved the Ultimate Warrior. I agreed with him throughout his fight against hogan and the wwe. He is clearly someone who wanted to see the next generation take get its chance. Glad WWE finally got to honor him and let him speak his mind. Beyond wrestling, thoughts and prayers go out to his family. The Ultimate Maniacs are running things in heaven right now.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow. I just learned of his death seconds ago in the news. Im kinda staying away from wrestling sites as of the moment since i have yet to see wrestlemania and i dont want to read any spoilers. But man, this is such a terrible news. He is the guy that really got me interested in wrestling during the 90s. May he Rest In Peace. I lost a hero today.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Angelos said:


> Wow. I just learned of his death seconds ago in the news. Im kinda staying away from wrestling sites as of the moment since i have yet to see wrestlemania and i dont want to read any spoilers. But man, this is such a terrible news. He is the guy that really got me interested in wrestling during the 90s. May he Rest In Peace. I lost a hero today.



You're gonna mark out when you see him win the Andre the Giant memorial battle royal


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

mindsmack51883 said:


> You're right about the timing being dreadful, but if you look at it from a different angle, the timing could also be seen as perfect. If the Warrior had passed away a month before the Hall of Fame instead, or right after the _Self-Destruction_ DVD came out nine years ago, *that* would have been truly dreadful. With it happening the way it did, at least he got the opportunity to turn a negative situation into something positive, to make peace with a few old friends, and to make a couple of appearances that had to have inspired a lot of people around the world (myself included).
> 
> The Warrior clearly had a lot of highlights over the last week, but from my point of view, none of them were better than that moment that he first walked out at the Hall of Fame. Full of pride in his professional accomplishments and his beautiful family, knowing that he never compromised the beliefs that he stood for, his wife and daughters' faces beaming as they looked back at him. Even before this sad news, that had an effect on me, for sure. Probably more than any out-of-character wrestling story in a long, long time.
> 
> R.I.P. Warrior. Thanks for the memories.


What a fantastic post. You summed up how I'm sure most of us are feeling right now perfectly.

R.I.P Warrior.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

"Warrior posed for some pics at the airport in New Orleans around 6am Tuesday morning. We're told he was in great spirits and offered to take photos with any fan who approached him."


----------



## paylos21 (Sep 16, 2011)

So sad news and such a terrible timing, right after 3 appearances in a row. 
You will be missed, Warrior. My thoughts are with his wife and daughters.
R.I.P.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

On Raw, I want to see it start off with a salute to the Warrior, and I want every WWE superstar to come out on the stage wearing Warrior face paint.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

RIP Warrior.

Truth be told, I stopped being shocked by wrestlers of his generation dying in strange circumstances a long time ago.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior, the way the last year of his life unfolded is surreal when you think about it. God works in mysterious ways, and I'm not getting into a debate with anybody that wants to get on that atheist shit with me so shut the fuck up in advance.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KnowYourRole said:


> People on Twitter are saying the company is in complete shock


Cannot blame them. So are we.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm shocked! Man, this is so sad! 

R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior!


----------



## seanyboyuk (Jun 17, 2007)

So shocking indeed and very unreal!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

My dad was telling me earlier about his dad went to work once and on his way he came back and gave his wife a kiss before going back, it was the first time he'd ever done it, that day he died of a heart attack. Maybe people just know it's coming?


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

Man, you know i heard this news on radio 1 this morning (uk station) and its a testament to how universal the appeal and popularity of The Ultimate Warrior was.
The last thing a uk station covered on wwe was the benoit incident.

Now for me i was never a "mark out" fan of the ultimate warrior and i can remember when i was maybe 6-7 years old i had two figures of wrestlers, 1 was the ultimate warrior and the other was hulk hogan - i never watched wrestling at this point in my life and yet i still had an action figure of the guy - i played with them all day long for months and months and i always had the Warrior winning. When i got older i watched wwf/e more and more with the attitude era coming in and i guess what im trying to say is that although i never was an overly huge fan if it wasn't for the warrior i would probably not have gotten into wrestling and for that i can never really thank the guy enough.

To one of the most respected and colourful talents to ever step into the wwe ring and provide fans with years of entertainment - i say thank you warrior - i hope you passed with peace and much love in your heart - for all the things you had to go through - you deserved to end on a high.

I really feel for his family, especially his two young girls - may his legacy give them strength through this hard and painful time.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I didn't know what to write earlier. I had just woken up and had to sit through a meeting at work just after learning of this, so here goes.

He and Savage are the 2 wrestlers that I was taken by, all those years ago when I was a toddler. I use to have the Ultimate Warrior wrestling buddy doll. My first real memory of Warrior was when he beat Hogan for the title at WM6 and then went on to that great match against Savage a year later. As a kid, this guy was something else. Intense, colourful, strong, simply put he was fascinating. I was so glad to see he finally took his place in the HOF. He deserved it, and fair play to him for never backing down in his fight against the WWE trying to de-formate his character.

So now the 2 wrestlers that captured my imagination are no longer with us, it's like a part of my childhood has died. My thoughts go out to his wife, daughters and the rest of the family. As he said on Monday, the spirit of The Ultimate Warrior will live FOREVER! There isn't much else to say really apart from, thank you Warrior. Thank you for the memories.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

The WWE HoF ceremony is on Sky Sports 3 at 6pm this evening for those in the uk who haven't already seen it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only just found about this today. Shocked and saddened to hear the news, RIP to the guy. Couldn't believe my eyes after only just seeing him on RAW Monday night.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

crissy said:


> I hope taker is not next.


... Never mind. :side:


----------



## Ele23 (Mar 4, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> My dad was telling me earlier about his dad went to work once and on his way he came back and gave his wife a kiss before going back, it was the first time he'd ever done it, that day he died of a heart attack. Maybe people just know it's coming?


Strange huh? I actually posted about that earlier.



Ele23 said:


> Absolutely shocking. I really feel sad for his Mom, Wife and especially the Daughters, they are so young. I pray that God will comfort them in these trying times.
> 
> *I don't think he knew that he was gonna die though. His promo on Raw may seem foreboding, but I have heard of many people who acted or said something unusual before their unexpected deaths. People who are serious become playful, and some who usually do not say "I love you" or "goodbye" are suddenly saying those words and then they collapse or meet an accident and die not long after that. I don't know what it is or why it happens, but it's probably God's way of letting us say our farewells to our loved ones*.
> 
> RIP Warrior


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

Just found out, Holy Shit. That was just so fucking sudden ,R.I.P Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Very weird how things play out. These last few days for Warrior must have taken a load off his shoulders, finally getting into the HOF, burying the hatchet with Vince and others, appearing at Mania once again, and than what no one thought they'd be saying the next day but his last appearance on Raw where it seemed like he knew his time was up. Was looking forward to Warrior being an Ambassador for WWE, but apparently he was needed elsewhere. That promo from Monday will be remembered for some time R.I.P WARRIOR


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

so is this definitely confirmed now? sad as hell if it is and also very weird that he got the chance to re-write the history of how he was put across on his dvd at the hall of fame awards


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> What if this is HHH's ultimate idea of getting heat?


*ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?* :side::side::side:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, what a surprise. RIP Warrior, definitely a wrestling legend. Crazy how he just appeared on RAW to say "goodbye" to his fans and thank them.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> *ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?* :side::side::side:


The world is packed with stupid people, mate


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> What if this is HHH's ultimate idea of getting heat?


Wow. Hunter got his win back in that case :berried :HHH


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Ugh the emotions are just pulling me in all sorts of directions. Ultimate Warrior was the primary reason I became a wrestling fan as a small child

...then years later I have to separate that childhood adoration from feelings about the man behind the character when I learn of the hideous things he's said

...then in 2013 I see him advertising WWE2K14 and reconnect with my inner Warrior mark and manage once again to enjoy the exciting character and childhood memories

...then his HOF induction brings me mixed feelings because I've always stated that he deserves it but really didn't want to honour the former Jim Hellwig

...then I see his children at the ceremony and note that despite my low, low opinion of the man, I've never seen a child more loving of their father than his eldest daughter with the adoring expression that never left her face

...then I see him on RAW and am surprised to see the crowd's adulation and find myself glad that it was a warm and friendly reception because it was such a feel good segment.

...then he dies. Suddenly, after seemingly delivering his own eulogy as his final public words.


Our minds and hearts like to see simple good and bad but the world just isn't like that. By all rights I shouldn't shed a tear for the man because based on what he's expressed in the wake of other tragic deaths, he wouldn't reciprocate. Despite that, I do. Because the world doesn't make sense and because compassion should always overcome contempt. So rest in peace.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

squeelbitch said:


> so is this definitely confirmed now? sad as hell if it is and also very weird that he got the chance to re-write the history of how he was put across on his dvd at the hall of fame awards


It's confirmed, I just saw it on Sky Sports News and came on here to check. Tragic news, RIP Warrior.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> My dad was telling me earlier about his dad went to work once and on his way he came back and gave his wife a kiss before going back, it was the first time he'd ever done it, that day he died of a heart attack. Maybe people just know it's coming?


I remember all of the times my grandmother would go into the hospital for one reason or another. Then came the time she went in for something where, just before leaving the house, she left all of her insurance papers and other important documents right on top of the dresser. She _never_ did that before. That was the last time she ever saw that house. Fell into a coma during a routine procedure and never came out of it. Died about a week and a half later.

It does make you wonder if some folks see it coming.

Shocking news today. Checked my phone when I woke up and couldn't believe what I was reading, especially since we all just saw him on Monday night. RIP Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

From Dave Batista twitter

"After all these years I finally got 2 tell him that me shaking the ropes was an homage 2 him. Blessed to have had that moment."


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

squeelbitch said:


> so is this definitely confirmed now? sad as hell if it is and also very weird that he got the chance to re-write the history of how he was put across on his dvd at the hall of fame awards


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/article_alerts/article_77606.shtml#.U0VlWfldUtp

I'd say those tweets make it official....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Calabrose said:


> A loss like this is always sad, but I see things like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, I didn't find that funny nor did I smile when I saw that.

Perhaps I took it the wrong way? :\ I don't know, I saw it on Tumblr and tons of people were reblogging it and I just took it as little pricks mocking/insulting the whole situation, same thing for people making jokes that Papa Shango did it, I just don't get it.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

So this is for real?
WOW
I'm shocked, he was just on RAW seeming fine and now he's gone


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> It's confirmed, I just saw it on Sky Sports News and came on here to check. Tragic news, RIP Warrior.





Ziggler Mark said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/article_alerts/article_77606.shtml#.U0VlWfldUtp
> 
> I'd say those tweets make it official....


damn, ok.

so odd coz it was only late last night that i was checking out some of his motivation speeches on his youtube channel


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Just heard the news. Complete shock. Just a few days ago I thought about how great it was to see him on RAW. One of the most memorable and charismatic personalities I've ever seen. RIP Ultimate Warrior, legend and icon.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BotchSpecialist said:


> Wow. Hunter got his win back in that case :berried :HHH


Your name is appropriate.


Please do not even acknowledge that guy.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Creepy thing about his dying.

That on Raw Monday night, he basically gave himself an eulogy. Listen to his Raw promo when he put the mask on. Everything he said, was like he knew it was over & he wanted to give himself a sendoff.

Gives you chills.


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

RIP Ultimate Warrior, you were one of my favorites. My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RIP Warrior.

Still cant believe it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I look at Mania VII with Macho King vs Warrior. This is the Mania where Elizabeth reunited with Savage. All four players, Savage,Elizabeth, Sherri, and Warrior, are now gone. I feel a little bit empty today and a whole hell of a lot older.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So I wake up to find out Warrior has passed out. Goddamn eerie stuff. At least he got the chance to be at his HOF induction and appear in a WWE ring one last time. RIP.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rip mr hellwig

loved him ever since i watched that burial dvd, created the exact opposite effect in me that vince intended


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I look at Mania VII with Macho King vs Warrior. This is the Mania where Elizabeth reunited with Savage. All four players, Savage,Elizabeth, Sherri, and Warrior, are now gone. I feel a little bit empty today and a whole hell of a lot older


that was the moment in warrior's career he was most proud of, even more than his match at wrestlemania 6. he talked about it in a Q&A he did on his youtube channel 2 years ago.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

My jaw hit the ground on seeing the headlines earlier today.

As has been said many times, it's chilling when you really _listen_ to what he was saying on Raw, in particular about a man's heart beating its final beat and breathing his final breath. Totally understand how some people are speculating Warrior knew this was coming but it's just too early to really say with any certainty. The timing is eerie, I'll give you that.

Still, it's comforting to know he was able to bury the hatchet with so many people just before he died, and I never thought I'd see Warrior in a WWE ring again unless it were through the Network archives. So awesome to see him don the airbrushed jacket and facepaint one last time.

He was a polarising guy, no doubt, but much respect to him for always having the balls to state his beliefs and for always sticking to his principles. Solid guy.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

SURREAL. 

We witnessed the final speech of The Ultimate Warrior / Brian Hellwig on RAW; an historic moment for the wrong reasons.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Sad


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

22 - 1 said:


> My jaw hit the ground on seeing the headlines earlier today.
> 
> As has been said many times, it's chilling when you really _listen_ to what he was saying on Raw, in particular about a man's heart beating its final beat and breathing his final breath. Totally understand how some people are speculating Warrior knew this was coming but it's just too early to really say with any certainty. The timing is eerie, I'll give you that.
> 
> ...


Also amazing that in his final promo he played Jim Hellwig and the Ultimate Warrior showing his charisma and mic skills either way. Even more ironic that for the first time people actually paid attention to his words and they made sense in the most twisted way. 
I think if we learned anything it´s that he would have been a star in any era like most legends that made it to the top 10-15 all time. Their drive, athletism and charisma would have prevailed eventually.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zappers said:


> Creepy thing about his dying.
> 
> That on Raw Monday night, he basically gave himself an eulogy. Listen to his Raw promo when he put the mask on. Everything he said, was like he knew it was over & he wanted to give himself a sendoff.
> 
> Gives you chills.


I think lots of people will agree with you.


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

God damn it....Didn't want to cry...

DAMN IT.

R.I.P. Warrior 

May your warrior spirit live on in all of us...


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

I think from his final words and putting emphathis on heartbeat and lungs he knew he was going to die soon.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.metalinjection.net/latest-news/bummer-alert/rest-in-power-ultimate-warrior

Tribute from the Metal community. So cool.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I wasn't around in Warrior's era, but absolutely shocked when I heard this earlier.

His Raw promo now sounds eery. I wonder if he was always scripted into the show, or if he requested to be part of it early on Monday? It certainly wasn't advertised.


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

This really saddens me and I'm trying to fight the tears. I was a Warrior fan since he first came to the WWF. I remember begging my dad to buy the Summerslam PPV to watch him beat Ravishing Rick Rude. And I went nuts when he beat Hogan. I was so happy to see him at the Hall of Fame and on Raw. His wife and daughters were so happy for him. I'm truly lost for words. RIP Warrior.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I look at Mania VII with Macho King vs Warrior. This is the Mania where Elizabeth reunited with Savage. All four players, Savage,Elizabeth, Sherri, and Warrior, are now gone. I feel a little bit empty today and a whole hell of a lot older.


WOW I agree


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> For some reason, I didn't find that funny nor did I smile when I saw that.
> 
> Perhaps I took it the wrong way? :\ I don't know, I saw it on Tumblr and tons of people were reblogging it and I just took it as little pricks mocking/insulting the whole situation, same thing for people making jokes that Papa Shango did it, I just don't get it.


We all have a different sense of humor. Nothing wrong with not finding it funny, though.


----------



## DippinLikeLipton (Aug 18, 2009)

Stunned and saddened by this news. Glad he got to make a lot of peace with various people over the weekend though. 

Wrestlemania VII was the next ppv I had been planning to watch on the network when I got some time. Warrior's match with Savage will take on a whole new meaning once I sit down to watch. 

One of my all time childhood favorites has now moved on to 'parts unknown.' Condolences to the family and thank you for the memories Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RIP


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Just thought of something :


Should the Undertaker come back next week on RAW to give his "retirement" speech?

I'm thinking that considering what just occurred......Hearing the Undertaker's theme and everything would be a bit too cruel and make things a bit uncomfortable.

Hopefully, the WWE holds off on this for at least another week or two.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

monday night damn well better be a tribute raw to the gods that the warrior has finally gone back home to in PARTS UNKNOWN


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

When I woke up this morning I went on my phone to look up the Smackdown spoilers and I got a glimpse of the headline 'more details of Ultimate Warrior's death' and it truly was a 'WTF' moment.

It's very sad it was just 3 days after the HoF ceremony, hours after being on Raw. My heart goes out to his family and I'm glad he made his peace with the WWE.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Jericho Addict said:


> What I needed to see.



And THERE you go. Thankfully since this was the hatchet was needed to be buried for a long time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

lifebane said:


> This could have happened in the ring live on raw, i am at least thankful for his family that it didn't.


If that happened, I don't think the WWE would've ever recovered fully.

Some fans would stop watching the WWE altogether because it would be too painful and always a reminder of what happened.


Fortunately it didn't. 

Unfortunately for his wife and children, he passed.


----------



## DingoMan (Mar 1, 2014)

> According to TMZ, law enforcement officials that spoke to witnesses have stated that "clutched his chest" moments before he collapsed. Reports are that Warrior was walking down a hallway at the Gainey Suites Hotel in Scottsdale, AZ and headed toward his car with his wife. AT one point he clutched his chest and then fell to the floor, and never recovered.
> 
> No official cause of death has been revealed, with officials noting that Warrior "catastrophic medical event," likely a heart attack. At this time, there is no sign that drugs or alcohol had anything to do with his death. The death is being investigated, and they are planning to do an autopsy and toxicology tests to confirm the cause of death.


Seems pretty certain that it was a heart attack.


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

Rest in peace Warrior here is something special to you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGgPXPVOC7o
That i made, its not much, but a small tribute.

If a mod can fix my link, i be thankful, as i am not sure how to do it.


----------



## brianh28 (Jun 7, 2006)

As many have already said, I'm in complete and utter shock over this news. The warrior was always one of my favorites growing up. I got excited every time he would come back and pissed when he was gone again. I never thought he would appear in WWE again, and sadly he had become an after thought for me. Then i saw that 2k14 commercial and i kid you not, i was a 12 year old kid all over again. Watched the hall of fame mainly for his speech, was psyched to see him on raw the next night. Was planning (and still am.) on getting the dvd collection that just came out. I must admit it will be a little harder watching it now.  Was really looking forward to seeing him do more things in Wwe but now sadly we never will. Not pissed he is gone this time but very saddened. It sucks when your heros die.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DingoMan said:


> Seems pretty certain that it was a heart attack.


Yep.

Any doubt as to the cause pretty much was confirmed by that.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP Warrior, too early, too sudden.


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

I never expected this, and we're just coming off the passing of Mickey Rooney!

Even the fans at Monday's Raw knew that his post-Hall of Fame appearance would be the last. And now it's off to Parts Unknown (wherever that is) for the Warrior's final send-off...


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

> TMZ.com is now reporting the following regarding the death of Ultimate Warrior:
> 
> The Ultimate Warrior "clutched his chest" moments before he collapsed at an Arizona hotel Tuesday afternoon … this according to law enforcement sources who spoke with witnesses.
> 
> ...


Very very sad.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's very comforting as a childhood fan to know that all of the stuff I had been saying about him impacting the world significantly wasn't just BS drummed up by my imagination. The mourning for his loss is so real and people's comments so heartfelt. It's heartwarming to hear so many of you come out and openly, proudly say that he was your favourite or one of your favourites or the guy that got you into wrestling. Stuff like this is what Warrior was extremely proud of till the end and continued to fight for despite the amount of hate sent his way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sadly i thought it was heart related and likely is. Whatever the situation it is a tragic and sad loss..

Another legend i grew up with is gone 

RIP WARRIOR


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sad news. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Load the Spaceship with the Rocket Fuel! The Ultimate Warrior has been summoned back to Parts Unknown...

RIP Warrior. I'm still finding it hard to accept your really gone...The Power lives on.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Very shocked by this. RIP Warrior.

The fans and everyone backstage should be lucky to to have been blessed by that Warrior promo on RAW. Hopefully it motivates some people.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Just thought of something :
> 
> 
> Should the Undertaker come back next week on RAW to give his "retirement" speech?
> ...


I don't think that would matter personally - The Undertaker has continued his act in the wake of many deaths. I do agree that they should hold off for a couple of weeks though but only because the end of The Streak is much like a bereavement in itself (its nature, not its actual impact or significance) and I feel that they should hold a showing of respect for it and present it as a passing; that would feel very awkward with Warrior's death.


----------



## brianh28 (Jun 7, 2006)

Just wish i could watch the mania 7 rematch going on right now.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Im feeling both sad and awkward at the same time.He was on TV literaly 2 days ago, im speachless...

I wonder if entering HOF was the only thing he lived for at this point ?I mean death 3 days after he was inducted ...it really makes you wonder ...

I never loved the guy but this is such a shocker ... RIP Warrior.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

RIP 

Luckily though, he got to accept his HOF himself before this happened. Then the question is, did all of this cause what happened? Was it too much for him to go through all the "bad" stuff again?

Just sad. Thought for sure this was a scam


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ViolentRiC said:


> Ugh the emotions are just pulling me in all sorts of directions. Ultimate Warrior was the primary reason I became a wrestling fan as a small child
> 
> ...then years later I have to separate that childhood adoration from feelings about the man behind the character when I learn of the hideous things he's said
> 
> ...


Very well said. 

I can't rep people anymore but I would've repped you if I could. Very well said indeed.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

prodandimitrow said:


> Im feeling both sad and awkward at the same time.He was on TV literaly 2 days ago, im speachless...
> 
> I wonder if entering HOF was the only thing he lived for at this point ?I mean death 3 days after he was inducted ...it really makes you wonder ...
> 
> I never loved the guy but this is such a shocker ... RIP Warrior.


No. Don't wonder something like that about a man who had a wife and 2 very young daughters. He had their graduations and their engagements, and their marriages, and grandkids etc to live for. 

I don't mean to sound upset or anything, but this line of thinking that WWE was all that he lived for, that he made his peace and died is merely poetic from a story point of view, but extremely far from reality.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

ViolentRiC said:


> I don't think that would matter personally - The Undertaker has continued his act in the wake of many deaths. I do agree that they should hold off for a couple of weeks though but only because the end of The Streak is much like a bereavement in itself (its nature, not its actual impact or significance) and I feel that they should hold a showing of respect for it and present it as a passing; that would feel very awkward with Warrior's death.


Personally I think the Undertaker shouldn't appear again until WM31 where he opens the show for a final goodbye. It would be the most appropriate way for him to call it a career.

As for the Ultimate Warrior. Very sad news today but I am glad that he was able to come back and bury the hatchet with everyone before he passed. I just watched the speech he gave on Raw again and it sent chills down my spine. Long Live the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

RIP to the Legend.

Anyone notice during the Wrestlemania Ceremony that he was holding chest? It sucks


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

its 188 on itunes !!!!
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/unstable-ultimate-warrior/id79548741?i=79548260

and how about this on amazon 
#7 in MP3 Downloads > MP3 Songs > Rock
#12 in MP3 Downloads > MP3 Songs > Soundtracks
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008HT3TB8/ref=dm_ws_sp_tlw_trk1


----------



## The Paddys (Apr 16, 2013)

Warrior was the first wrestler i saw on tv back in the golden era and i became a fan
of him and wrestling instantly!It was a great moment watching him return 
on raw the other night,hearing his theme tune and great (final  ) speech.

Thank you Warrior r.i.p (run in peace)


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

just feeling what everyone else is feeling right now 

it's all so shocking & surreal, like everyone keeps saying, he WAS JUST ON RAW the day before!!! 

easily my favorite childhood performer, it pissed me off how the WWE tried to knock him down years ago and discredit his legacy like if he was some 15 minutes of fame 80's jobber or something or questioning his character when they've glorified shady characters, scumbags & criminals & others who have shit on the biz

I'm glad they are finally doing right by him and giving him the respect he truly deserves

that's the legacy his wife & two daughters deserve to have oh him. i know it hurts for them right now but they should feel proud for their dad & husband


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Absolutely saddening. I was in shock when I heard the news this morning. Honestly I still can't fathom it. We saw him days ago and he looked incredible. Just, so sad. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*

This is a great idea. I will buy my warrior DVD tonight.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ashes11 said:


>


OMG.... :*(


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ashes11 said:


>


Aww man .. c'mon ...


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Lets do it for Warrior*



fan_tango said:


> its 188 on itunes !!!!
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/unstable-ultimate-warrior/id79548741?i=79548260
> 
> and how about this on amazon
> ...


surely the song for the charts could have kept its own thread, Fandangos chart campaign had its own thread and this is a better cause/tribute


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

i was never a fan of the guy but damn this so shocking and sad. RIP WARRIOR


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> OMG.... :*(





Reaper Jones said:


> Aww man .. c'mon ...


Just came across it on twitter... there just aren't any words are there


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ashes11 said:


> Just came across it on twitter... there just aren't any words are there


No there aren't. I've said so much that now I'm all out ... Haven't felt like this at anyone's death before.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I really hope WWE does start a Jimmy Miranda HOF wing in honor of Warrior. That would be such an amazing gesture.


----------



## WorldWrestlingFed (Apr 3, 2014)

This was unexpected, was one of the best despite what people said, R.I.P. Warrior, will see you again soon, in Jesus Christ name.

-


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I just found this. It's brilliant


----------



## Real Punk (Oct 8, 2013)

Warrior was alway original and Hellwig brought the character to life like out of Comic book,it sad people tarnished his name after he was gone from the ring but before he went,he enjoyed his last moments in WWE.And that will always been the best something special and he will always live on throw out the people,who watched him wrestle just like the others who were there.

Ultimate Warrior.

















RIP.


----------



## MGenerationX (Apr 2, 2007)

Very sad, yet another previous-substance abuse tale for the history books. If only they had the guidance of today  RIP Warrior.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RIP Warrior. Condolences to his loved ones. I'm glad we got to see him go into the hall.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Very rare pic of him getting his iconic facepaint. Just nabbed it from Tumblr.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah that's a nice shot. I saw it on there too. Good ol Tumblr.


----------



## estorilblue (Dec 9, 2011)

This is very sad, truly a childhood hero of mine. 
If there is a silver lining to any of this, it's the fact he got the recognition from WWE that he deserved, entered the HOF and had an amazing send off on Raw the next night during which he had the chance to express his (now final) thoughts. In many ways it was a fitting end to a long road.
My thoughts with his family and friends during this time.


Warrior....thanks for the memories, may you now be at peace.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Calabrose said:


> Yeah that's a nice shot. I saw it on there too. Good ol Tumblr.


Tumblr, Facebook, Twitter .. it's all kinda buzzing right now. 

People that I didn't even know were fans on my own list changed their profile pics and posted stuff. My brother changed his as well and has a grieving thread with his friends where they're reliving memories too.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope WWE do a great, fitting tribute on Raw next week


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

#RIPUltimateWarrior is going crazy on Twitter. There's a new tweet with that hashtag about every 5 or 10 seconds. 

I read in the Pro Wrestling Torch newsletter something that explains why Ultimate Warrior's death is so shocking, though I know alot of people expressed similair feelings I still wanted to post this:

"_Hearing news of just about any wrestler over the age of 40 with a background of suspected heavy drug use, be it steroids, prescription pillls, or otherwise, isn’t shocking in and of itself, unfortunately. But when Triple H posted the news of Ultimate Warrior’s death on his Twitter account late Tuesday night, it affected fans differently than if Warrior had died six months ago or six months from now. So many fans had spent 45 minutes with him on Saturday night during his Hall of Fame speech, or watched him return to the WWE Raw stage on Monday night, or watched highlights of his Hall of Fame speech on the USA Network special after Raw on Monday night. A man who people admired as a comic book-like hero come to life as a kid or grew to know with archived footage on YouTube or DVD or, most recently, WWE Network, returned to their lives this weekend. So to hear of his death shook people up more than it would have if he was more of an abstract memory._

EDIT: Btw, in typing those 2 lines and copy/pasting that quote there's 205 new tweets with #RIPUltimateWarrior.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Very sad situation of course but atleast he got to make peace with himself and cement his legacy while receiving outpouring support from the fans. If he had died a week ago his life would have seemed less complete.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

The first time I saw it in my RSS reader I assumed it was from www.kayfabenews.com which does sarcastic news (e.g. WWE reveals Lesnar actually pinned Impostor Undertaker http://www.kayfabenews.com/wwe-reveals-lesnar-actually-pinned-impostor-undertaker/) so I just skipped over it. Then I saw another news entry saying "Warrior's last promo" and assumed that was because he would not get sucked back into the bubble the way every other ex-wrestler is.

What I wonder now is - was it good or bad for WWE that he featured heavily just hours before his death (from PR perspective etc)? But thank goodness Triple H(?) was audacious enough to try and bring him in this year otherwise we'd have never got to see him in the happy state that he was over the weekend and Monday.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

mindfucked


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Even the finnish media is reporting of Warrior's death, and they rarely report anything pro-wrestling. Last time I recall seeing something pro-wrestling related on finnish media sites was when Misawa died in like 2009.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Tumblr, Facebook, Twitter .. it's all kinda buzzing right now.
> 
> People that I didn't even know were fans on my own list changed their profile pics and posted stuff. My brother changed his as well and has a grieving thread with his friends where they're reliving memories too.


We'll never have another like Ultimate Warrior in wrestling so it is a big deal. It doesn't surprise me that it has been buzzing like it has been. Sometimes that's all one can do in a time like this. Just remember the good.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

So sad watching this HOF speech, it's oN Sky Sports right now for anyone in UK. 

Brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

BoundForMania said:


> So sad watching this HOF speech, it's oN Sky Sports right now for anyone in UK.
> 
> Brings a tear to my eye


It's very emotional now. Thanking his mother and it's heartbreaking how she's outlived her child. Very very sad


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

God this is just so wrong, this shit is what happens in a movie, can't believe it's actually happened. Also watching his speech now, so damn wrong.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

It's a very humble speech. One of the best I've seen


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Man Warrior, definitely had his own style that stood out to many fans. I remember when I first started watching wrestling, he was one of my favorites (then HBK took over), but it's nice to see him in a WWE ring for a quick speech. He did us older fans a justice for that, regardless of his past behind the scenes drama (which i dont know much about), I still respect his work when he was at the top. I feel kinda lucky to grow up watching his awesome crazy gimmick as a child that added originality to wrestling.

RIP Ultimate Warrior,


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Jesus_Hong said:


> It's very emotional now. Thanking his mother and it's heartbreaking how she's outlived her child. Very very sad


yeah and how proud her wife and kids are of him and how much you can tell they meant to him and he meant to them, its heartbreaking.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i don't think there's ever been a 3-day span in WWE history where so much awesomeness and so much awfulness has occurred in quick succession


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Calabrose said:


> We'll never have another like Ultimate Warrior in wrestling so it is a big deal. It doesn't surprise me that it has been buzzing like it has been. Sometimes that's all one can do in a time like this. Just remember the good.


Never is a long time  Actually, I'm secretly hoping that someone does come to help us older ones relive the Warrior once again in our lifetime. The days of the Warrior were life-changing and kids today would benefit greatly from someone like him! 

Much of my own passion and intensity can be credited to the craziness of the Warrior I witnessed as a kid. Something about that impression lingered and became a part of my own character .. or at the very least allowed me to let it surface


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

one of the greatest all time just shocking.

"Gone from time, Gone from life. Forever found his place in our hearts, his legacy will live forever"


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior had a better ending than Micky Rourke in 'The Wrestler'. You can't make this stuff up. #RIP


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll say right now that I'm a younger fan (19) who never got the chance to see Warrior in action, but even over the past few days and reading this thread I've come to know him as a great wrestler and human being, simply for all the lives he has touched and will continue to touch. I actually broke down into tears a few minutes ago and trying to maintain my composure typing this. Treasure the people you love and everything you have, because someone close to you can go at any moment.

These past few day have really encompassed humanity in wrestling, with guys like Jake Roberts and Scott Hall, who made mistakes but turned their lives around. Undertaker, in his old age, finally lost his streak, effectively killed by Brock Lesnar. There are old friends returning for one last hurrah and young talent looking into the future towards success. Finally, with Warrior's passing we see our true ephemeral nature, and the compassionate human race coming together to honor a hero, not just a man, but a WARRIOR...


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> *Never is a long time * Actually, I'm secretly hoping that someone does come to help us older ones relive the Warrior once again in our lifetime. The days of the Warrior were life-changing and kids today would benefit greatly from someone like him!
> 
> Much of my own passion and intensity can be credited to the craziness of the Warrior I witnessed as a kid. Something about that impression lingered and became a part of my own character .. or at the very least allowed me to let it surface


I suppose you're right. At first I thought that maybe the WWE was attempting to do that with Ryback being the primal animal that his character type was. That botched, but eh whatever. We may very well get another who can do for the fans what Warrior did in his day, but I firmly believe that we won't get another just like him. Just like how there will never be another Undertaker. Those two are examples of owning their character and anyone else who imitates would just be B+ at best. (sorry :lol)


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Now they HAVE TO institute the "Jimmy Miranda prize". I demand it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

November 2012. A friend and I made it. The 4 hour drive to Los Angeles, my first time making the roadtrip there, and waited another 3 hours in line at the warehouse after buying our meet and greet tickets. I was wondering what the hold up was, but then I came to realization when we got up to the black curtained booth. The Ultimate Warrior didn't do the "Hi. Bye." routine like most people do at signings. No, he actually took his time with people who came to see him.

He would speak everybody for at least 5 - 10 minutes. For us, we talked about Wrestlemania VI of course then he basically gave a coherent inspirational speech to make a positive difference with our lives.

Before we left, he signed this 8x10 for me saying "Always Believe" and gave me a hug.










I also have this in my possession.









- Vic


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

man, this death has really effected me, I hope WWE have a really fitting tribute to a huge legend on RAW, I watched the HOF live and it saddened me how much the DVD effected him, he kept bringing it up, offcourse it was edited out by WWE on the highlights show I just watched but I wish that DVD never happened, it's really unbelievable the timing of his passing away, something you hear about in movies and fairytales. 

RIP Warrior, I just can't keep myself away from this thread.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Guar said:


> The Ultimate Warrior had a better ending than Micky Rourke in 'The Wrestler'. You can't make this stuff up. #RIP


I was thinking the same thing today. It's so sad that he passed away and at the same time he passed on with an ending that is only fitting of the Ultimate Warrior. That final speech on Raw will live on with everyone forever.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wrestling is Life.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> man, this death has really effected me, I hope WWE have a really fitting tribute to a huge legend on RAW, I watched the HOF live and it saddened me how much the DVD effected him, he kept bringing it up, offcourse it was edited out by WWE on the highlights show I just watched but I wish that DVD never happened, it's really unbelievable the timing of his passing away, something you hear about in movies and fairytales.
> 
> RIP Warrior, I just can't keep myself away from this thread.


I think it would be fitting if the WWE does something with the original WWE and Intercontinental titles for The Ultimate Warrior on Monday. Also I think the main event on Monday Night needs to be an Intercontinental Title match in honor of the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> November 2012. A friend and I made it. The 4 hour drive to Los Angeles, my first time making the roadtrip there, and waited another 3 hours in line at the warehouse after buying our meet and greet tickets. I was wondering what the hold up was, but then I came to realization when we got up to the black curtained booth. The Ultimate Warrior didn't do the "Hi. Bye." routine like most people do at signings. No, he actually took his time with people who came to see him.
> 
> He would speak everybody for at least 5 - 10 minutes. For us, we talked about Wrestlemania VI of course then he basically gave a coherent inspirational speech to make a positive difference with our lives.
> 
> ...


That was awesome, I've always wanted a signed 10x8 photo of Warrior but was never able to get one, however him doing what you mentioned was quite a regular thing.

Here he is in Manchester with a very emotional fan a few years ago.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WE ARE THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR AND THE SPIRIT OF THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR WILL LIVE FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
REST IN PEACE WARRIOR

WE THE WARRIOR FANS WILL NEVER FORGET AND WILL ALWAYS LET THE SPIRIT OF ULTIMATE WARRIOR RUN THROUGH US


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

now up to 187 on itunes !!! 

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/unstable-ultimate-warrior/id79548741?i=79548260


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> November 2012. A friend and I made it. The 4 hour drive to Los Angeles, my first time making the roadtrip there, and waited another 3 hours in line at the warehouse after buying our meet and greet tickets. I was wondering what the hold up was, but then I came to realization when we got up to the black curtained booth. The Ultimate Warrior didn't do the "Hi. Bye." routine like most people do at signings. No, he actually took his time with people who came to see him.
> 
> He would speak everybody for at least 5 - 10 minutes. For us, we talked about Wrestlemania VI of course then he basically gave a coherent inspirational speech to make a positive difference with our lives.
> 
> ...





Reaper Jones said:


>


enaldo


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

fan_tango said:


> now up to 187 on itunes !!!
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/unstable-ultimate-warrior/id79548741?i=79548260


185 and rising

we can do this, beautiful how the WWE family comes together


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This is just... unbelievable. Im really glad he was inducted into the HOF and that he gave that one last speech on Raw.

Looks like the whole thing was a preplanned storyline from the higher authority. What a way to go out.

The moment i read the news the first thing that came to my mind was.. his response to the fans chanting "One more match" and "you've still got it". This is unbelievable.


----------



## areamofo711 (Nov 7, 2013)

Still in shock over the news. I saw him Monday Night, literally 10 feet from the man as he made what would be his final public appearance. 20 or so hours later, he was gone. An all-time fave of mine. He'll be missed.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Im speechless ;(


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

At risk of sounding morbid but what a way to bow out, returning to thank the fans just before it was too late. I feel bad for his family. From what I saw of documentaries and interviews he seemed like a family man.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/91520459

Found this on Vimeo. Now I can't wait to see WWE's tribute video on Monday at RAW.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been reading this thread and all the tweets ever since I found out about his passing, trying to comprehend how he's no longer with us and I just can't do it. I don't understand how he can be there, giving his HoF speech, appearing at WrestleMania, cutting a promo on RAW and then just be gone.

It doesn't make sense and it fucking breaks my heart thinking about it. I wish I could understand.

R.I.P Warrior, my first wrestling hero.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This is absolutely shocking news. I had just arrived back in England from New Orleans, when a lad sat in-front of us turned his phone back on and learnt the news. We over-heard him say to his friend "Ultimate Warrior has died.." immediately we got involved with their convo and we were all in an utter state of shock. 

It's so weird to have seen him in the person with nights in a row over the past 5 nights and for him to just be gone like that. Fate can be a cruel mistress sometimes but at least Warrior got a last hurrah, made up with WWE where he made his name and they're releasing a new DVD about him, which I'm guessing will be far more positive.*


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Lita Reveals an Eery Message given by Vince to 2014 HOF Class*



njcam said:


> In regards to Vince, I read an article in Forbes Magazine just recently and he said that he will die a frustrated man, as he has so many things he wants to do, with so little time (I'm not referring that Vince only has little time to live).
> 
> *Perhaps the 'Sins of the Father' of past actions is why Vince is making amends, perhaps so that it doesn't land in the lap of Stephanie and Triple H in years to come.*


I think making amends with the bitterful stars of the past has lot more to do with Triple H than Vince. Dave Meltzer was also speculating on this when this initially started, Meltzer claimed Vince never cared about the past, but HHH does and likely the one who took the initiative to make these things happen when he semi retired from in-ring and gained lot more backstage power than before. Even Warrior basically credited "Paul" for putting it together and making his HOF happen.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ultimate Warrior was the first guy to get me into Wrestling, not Hogan, I used to think the man was some super hero as a kid. I found his promos totally awesome and me and my friend at school used to try and intimidate the Warriors promos at school. Brilliant.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

When I was heard the news i was in genuine shock - So sad! I'm just about to catch up on Raw now : (


----------



## Zombies (Nov 29, 2009)

Terrible, terrible news...I am curious as to the cause of death...I suppose that information will be available within a few days...


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Worst news I've heard for awhile, damn

R.I.P Warrior, and thanks for being so involved in my childhood without knowing it


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Thankfully I saw him in action many, many years ago. He was WWF CHampion so it was in 1990 and he was facing Mr. Perfect. Match lasted 15 minutes maybe, but was fantastic. My wife, girlfriend at that time, took a picture of them outside the ring. Mr Perfect was leaning against the ring being chopped by Warrior and my wife was no more than 10 feet away. Perfect photo. And sadly now both are gone. Shame.

Say what you will about Warrior, but in his heyday when that music hit, every arena exploded. He may not have been a star for long but he was a BIG STAR when he was on top.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Turns out the cause was a massive heart attack.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

eskymi said:


> Thankfully I saw him in action many, many years ago. He was WWF CHampion so it was in 1990 and he was facing Mr. Perfect. Match lasted 15 minutes maybe, but was fantastic. My wife, girlfriend at that time, took a picture of them outside the ring. Mr Perfect was leaning against the ring being chopped by Warrior and my wife was no more than 10 feet away. Perfect photo. And sadly now both are gone. Shame.
> 
> Say what you will about Warrior, but in his heyday when that music hit, every arena exploded. He may not have been a star for long but he was a BIG STAR when he was on top.



That last paragraph sums it up perfectly. So many title runs are run of the mill. Some will last forever. The WWF NAILED that one


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hogan was my first favorite wrestler and Warrior was my 2nd favorite wrestler and surpassed Hogan in 90/91. Without those two, I'd likely not be sitting here talking about wrestling today. It's tough seeing him go, just four days after being inducted into the HOF. I legit teared up when I found out he was gone. Terrible, just terrible.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

I was never a fan of him, but obviously that means nothing at a time like this. Hope he rests in peace. And hope his family has all the power in the world to cope with such a loss.

With this said, it's poetic how it all happened. He finally made peace with WWE, got inducted into the Hall of Fame, appeared on RAW and then died. It's like this was the last thing he needed to do to finally die happy and fulfilled.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

From The Hulkster's twitter










*"We talked,both forgave each other,we hugged ,we shook hands as we told each other I love you,I am so sad,God bless his beautiful family After Warriors promo on Raw Pat was happy we were friends,UW told me his wife was also happy too,oh love HH"*

I'm so glad that they finally made amends. Younger fans don't get how big of a deal that fact is to those of us 30 and above but seeing them finally make peace is something magical.

Warrior debuted shortly after I had started watching wrestling. My 10 favorite wrestlers as a kid during the golden era were 

Rude, Savage, Jake The Snake, Mr. Perfect, Million Dollar Man, Bret (as 1/2 of Hart Foundation), HBK (as 1/2 of The Rockers), Road Warriors/Legion of Doom and Bam Bam Bigelow. 

Now only half of the dudes on that list are still around  with Taker being the only other person who was active during the golden era who is still active today as a wrestler and Hulk still around as ambassador.

Appreciate your legends while they're still here.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

RIP Ultimate Warrior. I found out when I woke up this morning, I'm still in shock. The timing of this was just eerie.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

do the people who are only under legends contracts subject to the wellness tests?

to be perfectly honest he looked as roided up as ever even under that suit all weekend and we all know he had a long history of steroid abuse

i feel bad for his kids and his wife especially since he was coming off a real nice weekend and then poof he is gone

rip


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Jesus tweet is epic.

He looking like bigfoot from Harry and the hendersons in that pic ^^


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

iron sheik posted a video on warriors passing saying he loved him and everything he said was a work

found that interesting to say the least


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

mistermatt891 said:


> iron sheik posted a video on warriors passing saying he loved him and everything he said was a work
> 
> found that interesting to say the least


Whoa never thought I'd ever read that Iron Sheik broke kayfabe for once.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Such a sad event. Guy was my favorite growing up. He'll be missed. Glad he made peace with the WWE before he died.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I've seen a lot of great videos of the Warrior, but this one has been my favorite for some time. I just love how he keeps dat kayfabe strong.

:lel at Arsenio throughout it all too. They were both just magic.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

ellthom said:


> Ultimate Warrior was the first guy to get me into Wrestling, not Hogan, I used to think the man was some super hero as a kid. I found his promos totally awesome and me and my friend at school used to try and intimidate the Warriors promos at school. Brilliant.


Every kid found Warrior awesome because he was always hype and had ridiculous charisma, what kid cares about ring psychology or technical wrestling? That's why it's great to just sit back and watch wrestling as a fan instead of a critic, because some of the legends of the past would get shitted on today and that would be pathetic.


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

It's still surreal. I saw him for the first time in person at Wrestlemania XXX and I marked out like a bitch when his music hit. Then, on Monday, it was even more personal because you're with 55,000 less people and the arena is much smaller. When Warrior came out and a large portion of the audience was doing his hand taunt to the sky, it was a great moment. 

Selfishly I'm very glad I was able to be there for the last two public appearances with WWE, but I'm so happy for him that he seemed to make amends with all the people and was able to lay down maybe the most telling and wisest promo he has ever done. 

RIP Warrior. Obviously, you'll never be forgotten.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> -- According to some sources, Warrior and his family were made aware of his greatly failing health recently which was the precursor for him to come back and sign a deal with WWE for both as a way to say goodbye and also to provide income. The contract will be honored by WWE and used to support his family now that he is gone.


*Source*: Rajah

- Vic


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

still rising on Amazon - #6 in MP3 Downloads > MP3 Songs > Rock
#11 in MP3 Downloads > MP3 Songs > Soundtracks
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008HT3TB8/ref=dm_ws_sp_tlw_trk1

at number 185 on itunes
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/unstable-ultimate-warrior/id79548741?i=79548260

Warriors Unite


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Still can't believe he was looking fine at HOF, Mania and RAW and now he's gone.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

WTF...................

I thought Yahoo.com was taking the piss or some shit...

Wow...


----------



## estorilblue (Dec 9, 2011)

The "one more match" chant at the start of his HOF speech which was followed by Warrior saying that it's " not gonna happen" is chilling to watch. 

It sounds crazy but maybe he did know his time was coming to an end in some way.


----------



## jabroniBeater1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Im glad to hear that wwe will honor the warrior's new contract and pay it to his wife and daughters! Very classy thing to do.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WWE Network will air a tribute to The Ultimate Warrior tonight (5:00 PM PT ; 8:00 PM ET)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> *Source*: Rajah
> 
> - Vic


WHOA!!!! So his family *did* know and that means that HHH, Vince, Steph, and everyone else(aside from us fans) knew about this, too. :shocked::shocked::shocked:

At least about him not being well....

Then again, just how "reputable" is Rajah?


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

fan_tango said:


> still rising on Amazon - #6 in MP3 Downloads > MP3 Songs > Rock
> #11 in MP3 Downloads > MP3 Songs > Soundtracks
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008HT3TB8/ref=dm_ws_sp_tlw_trk1
> 
> ...


now at 180 on itunes https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/unstable-ultimate-warrior/id79548741?i=79548260


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I grew up in a house with an abusive drunk for a father. Wrestling was my main escape. Even with my friends we'd play wrestling video games and pretend we were our favorite wrestlers. Entrance music and all. Out of them all, Warrior stood true to me. People found his speeches nonsensical and jibberish. But I took them to heart. My favorite being his speech to Hogan during the build to HH '98. He got me through some tough shit. And for that I am thankful.


----------



## The Bad Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

estorilblue said:


> The "one more match" chant at the start of his HOF speech which was followed by Warrior saying that it's " not gonna happen" is chilling to watch.
> 
> It sounds crazy but maybe he did know his time was coming to an end in some way.


That thought did cross my mind particularly given his speech on raw, everyone knows their own body he may of known something wasn't right. He looked short of breath on raw. 
Great to see he made peace with everything before he went. RIP Warrior.

As bad as this sounds we should appreciate Hogan whilst he's still around as many of that generation have gone.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

How did he die?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

His ultimate burial of the hatchet was to make amends with his former enemies, knowing his time was coming, and give his family some income to live well. Wow. Hollywood couldn't make a more fitting ending.

Still surreal that he is gone.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

wwffans123 said:


> Wrestling is Life.


So true. Can you just imagine life without wrestling? Is why I have the upmost respect for those guys in step in between those ropes and continue to risk their lives for our entertainment.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

The Hall of Fame, Wrestlemania and Raw....The Warrior was back, my wrestling favourite as a kid. He was larger than wrestling, larger than Hulkamania, larger than life. Did he live too much, too soon? Maybe, if the reports are to be believed. But hey, who cares, he gave millions of fans something to cheer for. His match with Savage can never be forgotten. He was the transition between the end of the Hogan era and the growing pains of the mid-90s, for that he was shunned but he did his best.

It's a sad day, especially having seen his little daughters and wife. The Warrior...The Ultimate One. The painted wild man of the WWE. RIP my man, RIP.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

Found this on Twitter


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Vicky82 said:


> Found this on Twitter



Wow.....just wow. 



The Paul Bearer part there was kind of amusing, too with the streak and everything.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

what's sad is so many people making fun of how he looked red and winded and how he looked like an out of shape idiot then he dies and those same people are acting all sad you mocked his obvious health issues and now he's gone its really sad right after coming back gone so soon. I remember as a little kid having his giant plush toy wrestling with it and his look and entrance was very different and awesome.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Vicky82 said:


> Found this on Twitter




when did sting die?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

estorilblue said:


> The "one more match" chant at the start of his HOF speech which was followed by Warrior saying that it's " not gonna happen" is chilling to watch.
> 
> It sounds crazy but maybe he did know his time was coming to an end in some way.





To be fair, Warrior never had the greatest cardio condition and that was even in his prime. He had a match 6 years ago against Orlando Jordon in Spain and it was pretty obvious he shouldn't be anywhere near a ring. Was blown up from beginning to end. Plus, outside of that match, he hadn't been in a match since 1998 so it was obvious he had no real interest in wrestling ever again.


Surprisingly though, Warrior was one of the guys I expected to have a long life. He was in and out of wrestling pretty quickly and didn't have the major injuries and physical abuses that come from being on the road 300+ days a year for decades. Strange how a guy like Hogan keeps getting so lucky to survive with all the back surgeries and heart problems he has experienced over the years.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

The Reality Era strikes again.......


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Few pages back I said hogan would say this. Didn't think I'd be right this quick. Did the same with savage

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DrZaius (Mar 26, 2014)

RIP warrior thanks for running into our hearts. I was deeply saddened my thoughts go out to his family


----------



## Rocky10uk (Mar 9, 2013)

I have just watched the Warriors HOF speech. I couldn't hold back the tears, especially when he talked about his Mother, Wife and two little girls. As I mentioned in an earlier post, the biggest tragedy of all is the loss that some people have suffered.

The speech was very touching and it was almost poetic that he got to say those things and make peace with the people in the industry.

Thanks again for the memories and RIP.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

omg 


this is so fuckin sad

I am SO glad he got his send off and his HOF moment.

But fuck.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

well, that was unexpected


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

13/34 wrestlers from mania 6 are dead


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> His ultimate burial of the hatchet was to make amends with his former enemies, knowing his time was coming, and give his family some income to live well. Wow. Hollywood couldn't make a more fitting ending.
> 
> Still surreal that he is gone.


I'm glad he was not inducted posthumously, I'm glad that he was inducted while he was alive to hear the cheers, to see that the fans still care about him, to talk with his old "enemies" Vince McMahon, Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash and others and to bury the hatchet something Randy Savage sadly couldn't do.

Looking back at the last days of his life, how he was finally treated with respect by WWE, how he was at the ceremony on the top again after so many years and thanking his family proving to the world that he is not just one of the craziest characters in wrestling history and somebody who is difficult to work with but also a loving father, husband and son. Not to forget his last appearance on Raw with that promo that has a whole new meaning now. Hollywood couldn't make a better movie.

If you look at the Warrior the person it's very sad because of his wife and little daughters but when it comes to Warrior the character, the character that was ridiculed and mocked very often, has finally a happy ending.
Let's be honest, the relationship between Warrior & WWE was so difficult, if he died 5-10 years ago WWE would barely mention it.
But in 2014 he was the highlight of the night at the HoF and he was, I believe, the first HoF inductee who got his own promo on Raw after WrestleMania and it felt like it was the night after WrestleMania VI and not after WrestleMania XXX.
It feels like the sequel to the movie The Wrestler

Vince McMahon & WWE finally made it with the Warrior right what they did with Randy Savage wrong


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

I am surprise they haven't been any conspiracy theories yet. That seems to come out a lot when something tragic happens.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Vicky82 said:


> Found this on Twitter


Dat Benoit snub though.

Was this actually a snub or was this a sarcastic way of telling Benoit could be in hell?


----------



## wolf745 (Apr 18, 2007)

so tragic. i think he knew he was going to die. his HOF speech and RAW speech almost sounded like he was saying goodbye. RIP WARRIOR! your in a better place brother


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> On Raw, I want to see it start off with a salute to the Warrior, and I want every WWE superstar to come out on the stage wearing Warrior face paint.



YES! YES ! YES! YES! YES!

and have DB shake the ropes during a match!


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm happy WWE wants to honour the contract with his family for the 2 daughters, even though nothing is going to repay the loss of a father.

Jesus I can't stop thinking about the hof speech when he said the most awesome thing he would ever do is being their father...I'm destroyed


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Few pages back I said hogan would say this. Didn't think I'd be right this quick. Did the same with savage
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The key difference that unlike with Savage this time Hulk did patch things up with Warrior.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Guys assuming the negative things first, he had a beautiful family, at least show respect, I am sure you don't want anyone to disrespect your family!

RIP


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vicky82 said:


> Found this on Twitter


Wow... That's pretty sad thinking about it. Warrior, Savage, Bearer and Andre


----------



## vulture_7 (Aug 31, 2004)

I can't shake this off.... I'm still in shock.... not the Warrior, not him.... R.I.P. brother....


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Broddie said:


> The key difference that unlike with Savage this time Hulk did patch things up with Warrior.


No. Hogan patched things up with Savage as well when they saw each other in the hospital. Hogan's told the story dozens of times over the last couple years.


----------



## millmatt (Apr 2, 2012)

So tragic! I'm just glad he settled everything with Vince and co. At least he is in peace! RIP WARRIOR


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tha Rassler said:


> No. Hogan patched things up with Savage as well when they saw each other in the hospital. Hogan's told the story dozens of times over the last couple years.


Well yeah, Hogan has said that a bunch of times, but do you really believe it? I mean, all he cares about is boosting his own ego, and good guy stories like this are a good example. 

"I saw him brother. He said I love you brother and you're the greatest ever brother. He then passed away brother, saying Hogan rules under his breath brother."


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Its incredible when you think about how it all unfolded, enters the WWE Hall of Fame on Saturday, appears during the HOF segment at Wrestlemania 30 in front of 75,000 people, appear on Monday Night Raw for the first time in 18 years and cut a promo to the live crowd, passes away Tuesday night.

_"No WWE talent becomes a legend on their own. Every man’s heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized. By the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honor him and make the running the man did live forever. You, you, you, you, you, you are the legend-makers of Ultimate Warrior. In the back, I see potential legends. Some of them with warrior spirits. And you will do the same for them. You will decide if they lived with the passion and intensity. So much so that you will tell your stories and you will make them legends, as well. Ultimate. You are the Ultimate Warrior fans. And the spirit of Ultimate Warrior will run forever!”_

It's almost as if he knew his time was coming and spent the past year mending relationships and trying to change the perception WWE painted of him, while signing a contract with WWE that will benefit his wife and children after he is gone.

The mark he left on the industry will live on, an inspiration to a lot of the superstars of today.

R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> Its incredible when you think about how it all unfolded, enters the WWE Hall of Fame on Saturday, appears during the HOF segment at Wrestlemania 30 in front of 75,000 people, appear on Monday Night Raw for the first time in 18 years and cut a promo to the live crowd, passes away Tuesday night.
> 
> _"No WWE talent becomes a legend on their own. Every man’s heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized. By the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honor him and make the running the man did live forever. You, you, you, you, you, you are the legend-makers of Ultimate Warrior. In the back, I see potential legends. Some of them with warrior spirits. And you will do the same for them. You will decide if they lived with the passion and intensity. So much so that you will tell your stories and you will make them legends, as well. Ultimate. You are the Ultimate Warrior fans. And the spirit of Ultimate Warrior will run forever!”_
> 
> ...


The spirit of the Ultimate Warrior will run forever


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Well yeah, Hogan has said that a bunch of times, but do you really believe it?


Of course I believe him. Unless you have proof that he was lying. Besides, why would you believe him about Warrior but not about Savage?




> I mean, all he cares about is boosting his own ego, and good guy stories like this are a good example.


Oh shut the hell up. He's honouring someone who just died, and all you can do is say negative things about him. You're pathetic sir. Saying that he hugged and forgave Warrior is not "boosting his own ego". It's telling us what happened between them. You turning his comments into a negative shows how pitiful you are.

And no, there is no "under his breath" on Twitter. His comments are his comments.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Uerfer said:


> Dat Benoit snub though.
> 
> Was this actually a snub or was this a sarcastic way of telling Benoit could be in hell?


He doesn't deserve to be there with those guys. He died in one of the biggest scars to professional wrestling's history. He killed his wife and pre-pubescent son, and killed himself afterward before any action was taken upon him. Don't disrespect those guys memories with his.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

The people saying "he knew he was going to die" should walk in front of a train.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> The people saying "he knew he was going to die" should walk in front of a train.


People are crazy nowadays dude, I don't understand how people come to these conclusions.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

QWERTYOP said:


> The people saying "he knew he was going to die" should walk in front of a train.


Thing is, will they know they're going to die if they walk in front of a train, or are they to stupid to realize it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, this is unbelievable. Came home and visited this site for the Smackdown spoilers, instead I stumbled upon this thread. Just unbelievable how it all happened. Not even a week ago he was standing in front of an audience accepting his place in the Hall of Fame then he made his first Raw appearance in nearly two decades and all of a sudden, we hear he's dead.

Sucks to hear it but at least he went out on a positive note and the last memory we'll have of him is a good one. R.I.P. and my best wishes go out to his family.



Uerfer said:


> Dat Benoit snub though.
> 
> Was this actually a snub or was this a sarcastic way of telling Benoit could be in hell?


Owen Hart isn't there either as well as many others. I don't think anything is meant by that.


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

A great loss, love and support goes out to his family and young kids...the man has been an inspiration to many but lets not muddy the waters infighting here, just support for the family dealing with the loss.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Saw this on twitter, although its kinda cool, its extremely sad at the same time


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Saw this on twitter, although its kinda cool, its extremely sad at the same time


Wow that hits home.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

Tha Rassler said:


> why would you believe him about Warrior but not about Savage?


Probably because there is some visual evidence to back up his claim this time.










If you knew Warrior then you knew that there is no way in hell that pic would even have taken place unless they finally made ammends.

As a Savage mark I find it really difficult to believe Hulk's story about patching things up with Mach. Because even towards the end when he was finally getting back in good graces with WWE of all places he still spoke of having animosity towards Hulk.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Saw this on twitter, although its kinda cool, its extremely sad at the same time


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> WWE Hall of Famer Bret "The Hitman" Hart spoke with CJAY 92 in Calgary this morning about his encounters with The Ultimate Warrior over the weekend:
> 
> "He seemed good, he seemed happy for sure. I had a sense his health wasn't great. He seemed a little frail. He seemed a little less indestructible than he used to be."
> 
> ...


Bret is such an asshole, why comment on the damn steroids, he's dead :/.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

Uerfer said:


> Dat Benoit snub though.
> 
> Was this actually a snub or was this a sarcastic way of telling Benoit could be in hell?


No snub on Benoit. The Vicki Guerroro invitational thus Eddie in the picture. The streak ended, thus the 21-0 ghost and Paul Bearer who managed Undertaker. Warrior because he was in Hall of Fame and such...and the Andre the GIant classic. Macho Man is there cause of Punk but not really relevant as Punk was not at WM. This is what I interpret it as, stuff from WM.

What the hell would Benoit have to do with it? Or any other that passed away. There was not a part of wrestlemania that involved them.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Broddie said:


> As a Savage mark I find it really difficult to believe Hulk's story about patching things up with Mach. Because even towards the end when he was finally getting back in good graces with WWE of all places he still spoke of having animosity towards Hulk.


No. Savage never made any public comments about Hulk after that meeting in the hospital happened. You sir are a liar.

Besides, when someone is lying, their story changes a bit every time they tell it. You are nothing but a pathetic excuse for a human being suggesting Hogan is lying. You're turning Warrior's death into an excuse to besmirch someone for no reason. If you have proof Hogan was lying, show it. Otherwise, shut up.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn...Another great person taken way too early. My favorite SPORTS, That's right SPORTS (A show that strictly talks about NFL,NBA,NHL,MLB, you know...mainstream sports) dedicated a segment to the Ultimate Warrior and had people call in and talk about their favorite UW memories. It was really touching and it shows how much people really loved him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Bret is such an asshole, why comment on the damn steroids, he's dead :/.



Also, where are his condolences?


Oh wait...I guess it's always going to be about BRET. My mistake. 


What a dick this clown is...


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

Tha Rassler said:


> No. Savage never made any public comments about Hulk after that meeting in the hospital happened. You sir are a liar.
> 
> Besides, when someone is lying, their story changes a bit every time they tell it. You are nothing but a pathetic excuse for a human being suggesting Hogan is lying. You're turning Warrior's death into an excuse to besmirch someone for no reason. If you have proof Hogan was lying, show it. Otherwise, shut up.


Hey jerkoff I never said it didn't happen. I said going into his twilight years I never heard Savage say anything but bad things about Hogan. You have no proof that Hogan was telling the truth either. LOL @ besmirching Hogan. I'm a Hogan fan and as a Hogan fan I'm also objective enough to admit that he's said his fair amount of bullshit throughout the years. So excuse me for taking something that can't be substantially proven by him at face value.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

QWERTYOP said:


> The people saying "he knew he was going to die" should walk in front of a train.


I mean just look at what he said.



> "No WWE talent becomes a legend on their own. Every man’s heart one day beats its final beat. His lungs breathe a final breath. And if what that man did in his life makes the blood pulse through the body of others, and makes them bleed deeper and something larger than life, then his essence, his spirit, will be immortalized. By the storytellers, by the loyalty, by the memory of those who honor him and make the running the man did live forever. You, you, you, you, you, you are the legend-makers of Ultimate Warrior. In the back, I see potential legends. Some of them with warrior spirits. And you will do the same for them. You will decide if they lived with the passion and intensity. So much so that you will tell your stories and you will make them legends, as well. Ultimate. You are the Ultimate Warrior fans. And the spirit of Ultimate Warrior will run forever!”


And the next day he dies. It's either a really strange coincidence or he knew that there was something really wrong with him and that he likely saying his last words to wrestling fans.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Broddie said:


> Hey jerkoff I never said it didn't happen.


The fact that you're casting dispersions and even raising doubts about it happening in a thread dedicated to the death of the Ultimate Warrior shows what a pathetic assclown you are. Want to see a jerkoff? Look in the mirror.




> You have no proof that Hogan was telling the truth either.


Yes I do. His story was identical every time I saw him tell it. When someone is lying their story changes a little every time they tell it.


----------



## wally0206 (Jun 5, 2003)

(Linked)


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

Broddie said:


> Hey jerkoff I never said it didn't happen. I said going into his twilight years I never heard Savage say anything but bad things about Hogan. You have no proof that Hogan was telling the truth either. LOL @ besmirching Hogan. I'm a Hogan fan and as a Hogan fan I'm also objective enough to admit that he's said his fair amount of bullshit throughout the years. So excuse me for taking something that can't be substantially proven by him at face value.


Hogan was actually making fun of Savage (and Warrior) on an interview filmed days before Randy's death. They did not get together and make amends. Warrior even commented on it.

I'm glad that he and Warrior did, though. 

This still is killing me. Eyes well up with tears every few minutes. For years and years, I'd check his website daily for a new blog when he was doing them. Then Myspace (when that was a thing), Youtube, Facebook, and Twitter to see what was new. Check google news to see if anything was happening...now...there will never be anything new to read or see from him. It took me a while to get over Randy's death...this one, I don't know.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

HuskerTornado said:


> I'm glad that he and Warrior did, though.


Me too bro, me too.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> In my final meeting with the gods from the heavens above, they spoke to me and hit me with the power of the Ultimate Warrior.


- Vic


----------



## ciel0 (Apr 9, 2014)

In what will be my first and probably only post here I couldn't help but chime in.

I haven't watched wrestling since the late 90s. I grew up watching the stars of the late 80s and early 90s...constantly renting VHS tapes from my local video stores and watching on TV. From 6-13 it was my passion.

Warrior was my first hero growing up. Today, approaching 30, I have still followed him to a certain degree. The occasional check on twitter. The viewing of his YouTube videos. Essentially, admiring the way he continued to live his life. That arcade type video game a couple years ago where he was in the free demo..yep, downloaded that. Then I saw he was in the new WWE 2K14. Then he'd be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame. Man...I was happy to see the younger generations could catch a glimpse of the hero I had growing up. My wife got me some DVDs of his matches off eBay a few years ago....I was working out while watching them at recently as last week. The guy just continued to have a hold on me and inspire me.

I watched his induction speech online this weekend. It was the first WWE programming I'd watched in more than 15 years. I was so happy to see him get the recognition he deserved.

This morning my alarm radio woke me up and I heard the local DJ break the news and play a portion of his Raw speech. Even my wife noticed. I figured it must have been a hoax to the character...afterall, the timing was fitting. I quickly checked the web to find it was indeed the truth.

In a day in which I felt a great loss for a man I have never met or spoken to but one I have seen in person multiple times growing up and mimicked endlessly in my childhood years...I felt a little empty and lost. 

I wanted to see how others felt. Reading the entire forum today I have found some comfort in your stories and emotions. Thank you. Currently, I sit watching those old VHS to DVDs with mixed emotions. I think of Warrior's words in his spots back then and his speech Monday night. While sadness in inevitable I know what he truly wanted his eventual passing to bring. Personally, I will always remember and pass on the energy and intensity in which the man lived his life. I will pass it on. I will tell stories and I will show evidence. He will live on and I am thankful with what he lived for and what he left us. 

Thank you to you all for giving me a place to share my Warrior story and for sharing yours with mine.

Thank you, Warrior. For everything. It's not how many years you live but what you do with the ones you're given. His life and legacy will live on in me, my children, and a whole lot of you and yours.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

arizona huh...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> I mean just look at what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> And the next day he dies. It's either a really strange coincidence or he knew that there was something really wrong with him and that he likely saying his last words to wrestling fans.



If you knew you were going to die, wouldn't you you know go to the hospital or something? It's just a coincidence, at the HOF he said he was looking forward to being an ambassador for the WWE in the coming years.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

R.I.P.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

ciel0 said:


> In what will be my first and probably only post here I couldn't help but chime in.
> 
> I haven't watched wrestling since the late 90s. I grew up watching the stars of the late 80s and early 90s...constantly renting VHS tapes from my local video stores and watching on TV. From 6-13 it was my passion.
> 
> ...


Great first post bro. As a fellow 30 year old I feel ya. It's difficult to explain to younger fans how when we were growing up kids on playgrounds wanted to be either Macho Man, Hulk Hogan or The Ultimate Warrior because they were immortal in our eyes. It's like what Rocky, Austin and HHH were to anybody who was under 10 during the Attitude Era. So it's always sad when we're reminded that as great as they were they were still merely mortal after all


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

He didn't know he was about to die. fpalm Jesus Christ you guys. Pretty sure his first priority would be to seek medical attention so his wife and kids didn't lose their husband/father, not ensure he cuts ONE LAST PROMO FOR THEM WRASSLIN FANS.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There is supposed to be something of a WWE honors Warrior show on the network at 8pm, don't know if anyone is going to talk live, but it's listed on WWE.com


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

All I see on the schedule is Wrestlemania 6 at 8PM....


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> There is supposed to be something of a WWE honors Warrior show on the network at 8pm, don't know if anyone is going to talk live, but it's listed on WWE.com


in what time zone? I'd like to see this, I was looking on schedule earlier but all I could see is Wrestlemania VI added now


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sad to see him go R.I.P. Warrior. One of the best ever


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> He didn't know he was about to die. fpalm Jesus Christ you guys. Pretty sure his first priority would be to seek medical attention so his wife and kids didn't lose their husband/father, not ensure he cuts ONE LAST PROMO FOR THEM WRASSLIN FANS.


Exactly, seeing as it happened so suddenly and that he was on RAW on Monday and did have a kind of weird promo. Fans are just grasping at straws and trying to make stories where there's no leads.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Woke up this morning, checked my twitter feed and it was the first thing I read. Unbelievable, so sad and shocking. RIP Warrior, you'll be missed.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

markdeez33 said:


> All I see on the schedule is Wrestlemania 6 at 8PM....


and the beauty of The Network is that you can choose to wait to 8PM to see WrestleMania 6 on Watch Now, or just click to the right and WrestleMania 6 will start playing. 

I'm watching it right now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> in what time zone? I'd like to see this, I was looking on schedule earlier but all I could see is Wrestlemania VI added now


In 15 minutes. (EST)


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> He didn't know he was about to die. fpalm Jesus Christ you guys. Pretty sure his first priority would be to seek medical attention so his wife and kids didn't lose their husband/father, not ensure he cuts ONE LAST PROMO FOR THEM WRASSLIN FANS.


He may have known he had health issues prior to this though.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my fucking God. So sudden. I'm heartbroken. Thank God he was able to be inducted before passing.

R.I.P Warrior, there will never be another.


----------



## Allusionairy (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow, what a huge surprise, well we were lucky to see him right before he passed away


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Tribute on the network just started right now!


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

RIP Ultimate Warrior...scary how it was only days after being inducted. The good die young...


----------



## the zodiac killer (Feb 8, 2014)

R.I.P Warrior, such a shame that he died like he did. He died far too young R.I.P


----------



## OneWarriorNation (Nov 11, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Tribute on the network just started right now!


I'm not seeing a tribute, it is just Wrestlemania VI.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I hadn't had the time or the energy to care about Warrior growing up, but with the advent of the network and seeing him more and more lately I've grown fond of the man that was the Warrior. It's kind of crazy, everyone has their time, and it's like he needed to patch things up with the WWE and get into the HOF before he went. From his speech, you could tell he was still hurt by the DVD, but it was very important to him that the WWE wanted to right that wrong. Looking back on his promo on Raw, I can't help but think about how eerie what he said was.

Also, it kind of hurts me that Randy Savage and now Warrior are both dead while Hogan is still alive. Those two are the guys who could be making the wrestling world proud today.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

OneWarriorNation said:


> I'm not seeing a tribute, it is just Wrestlemania VI.


It was a quick 2 minute bit with clips from the new bluray/dvd release and hall of fame/raw clips. I'm hoping for a long Raw tribute.

I can barely even watch Wrestlemania VI here now, even though he's not on screen.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

HuskerTornado said:


> It was a quick 2 minute bit with clips from the new bluray/dvd release and hall of fame/raw clips. I'm hoping for a long Raw tribute.
> 
> I can barely even watch Wrestlemania VI here now, even though he's not on screen.


I'm hoping Raw has a lengthy tribute.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

OneWarriorNation said:


> I'm not seeing a tribute, it is just Wrestlemania VI.


It lasted about two minutes, I'm guessing they'll put a proper one together when they have more time to do so, my guess is at Raw with a little something edited to the Smackdown show too that airs on Friday.

It's the Rick Martel Vs Koko B Ware match now from Wrestlemania VI, which they seemed to add to the network for now with it being the Ultimate Challenge that he won


----------



## OneWarriorNation (Nov 11, 2011)

HuskerTornado said:


> I'm hoping for a long Raw tribute.


What did WWE do when Randy Savage died? I would expect this to be as big, if not much bigger, due to the circumstances of the weekend.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

OneWarriorNation said:


> What did WWE do when Randy Savage died? I would expect this to be as big, if not much bigger, due to the circumstances of the weekend.


I believe a short video packet, then CM Punk wore similar gear (sans coat) in the main event. Might have been more, but that's what I remember. Oh, Punk also did the elbow drop from the top rope.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

There's gonna be tassles everywhere...


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

DCR said:


> There's gonna be tassles everywhere...


Sheamus, Cena, or Ryback likely will do a gorilla press slam and splash for a finish.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Im just glad he seemed to make admends with the wrestlint World as a whole & he got a great response on Monday Night. I hope he is at peace.




I think it would be amazing if some of the guys Like cena & others at least came out wearing tassles on their arms. I think Cena will & probably a few others. I think it would be awesome if Batista came out in tassles, face paint & all I cant boo a guy for a Tribute

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Nancy Grace has been drooling like the Ogress she is waiting for a chance for something like this. DDP confirmed he did an interview with her and he wanted to talk about Warrior's career and how he mended fences and all she did was bring up steroid usage similar to The Benoit incident and wouldn't let him get a word in. Fucking C*nt, actually I take that back, that's an insult to C*nts everywhere comparing them to her.


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

just cant believe this


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

RIP my friend Many of childhood days were spent watching you ... You will never be forgotten !


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't believe it. I just can't. We just saw him last monday night. 
One of my first hero's. Unbelievable.
I'm happy that WWE and Ultimate Warrior made peace. 

R.I.P. Warrior


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

A fucking legend. Hate to say this but you honestly appreciate him more now that he's passed.
Such a tragic ending to an epic man.
RIP


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Just got a lovely PM by someone named vacuous :

Subject :* warrior killed himself...*



vacuous said:


> ...and made it look like natural causes so his family could claim the insurance money. You are a fool if you think otherwise.



No words. :side::side::side:


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Just got a lovely PM by someone named vacuous :
> 
> Subject :* warrior killed himself...*
> 
> ...


People will do anything for attention or to stir people up. There are no limits to what Scum will do anymore.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Just got a lovely PM by someone named vacuous :
> 
> Subject :* warrior killed himself...*
> 
> ...


Aye, collapsing outside your hotel on the way to your car with your wife is suicide fpalm

Some people!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

This is why vacuous sent me a PM 'cause this clown knows that if he put that out there in this thread, he'd get blasted. He thought I would keep it on the down-low. What a fool.


Warrior died of a Heart-Attack(that's what all indications point to).

The End. Unfortunately.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> This is why vacuous sent me a PM 'cause this clown knows that if he put that out there in this thread, he'd get blasted. He thought I would keep it on the down-low. What a fool.
> 
> 
> Warrior died of a Heart-Attack(that's what all indications point to).
> ...


No I was responding to your ridiculous red rep of my post in this thread. How dare you. How FUCKING dare you!!


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

HuskerTornado said:


> Sheamus, Cena, or Ryback likely will do a gorilla press slam and splash for a finish.


I think Vince needs to get in the damn ring and say some things.

Regardless, what a way to bring all the fans back to real life after such an awesome WM weekend.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

DDP was just on nancy grace talking about Warrior


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Plus everyone knows there's ways to make a suicide look like natural causes. I saw Captain America and there was a drug that made Nick Fury look dead. Warrior probably took the same thing to collect insurance money and soon he'll be in South America living like a king.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

vacuous said:


> No I was responding to your ridiculous red rep of my post in this thread. How dare you. How FUCKING dare you!!


How dare *YOU*, sir. _*in Harrison Ford voice*
_

Putting that crap up and expecting me to just let it slide? Really? REALLY???



Anyone that says what you said deserves everything they get, Period.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I just botched a red rep to vacuous.

:ti


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

iverson19 said:


> DDP was just on nancy grace talking about Warrior


DDP was really asking for it, being on that b*tch's show. fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I'm uploading Triple H's interview with ESPN, he talked about Ultimate Warrior's death, it will be up in minutes.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

vacuous said:


> Plus everyone knows there's ways to make a suicide look like natural causes. I saw Captain America and there was a drug that made Nick Fury look dead. Warrior probably took the same thing to collect insurance money and soon he'll be in South America living like a king.


Ah yeah Captain America, that's realistic.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> How dare *YOU*, sir. *in Harrison Ford voice*
> 
> 
> Putting that crap up and expecting me to just let it slide? Really? REALLY???
> ...


Shall I post the pantsless pics you sent me? I though we were close. I assumed we'd keep things between us. "It's us against the world" you told me. What happened to that?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

What a goddamn week in the wrestling world.

What a week.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Pugilist said:


> What a goddamn week in the wrestling world.
> 
> What a week.


Amen bro...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Pugilist said:


> What a goddamn week in the wrestling world.
> 
> What a week.


Emphasis on the DAMN part.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

vacuous said:


> Plus everyone knows there's ways to make a suicide look like natural causes. I saw Captain America and there was a drug that made Nick Fury look dead. Warrior probably took the same thing to collect insurance money and soon he'll be in South America living like a king.


Agree. Just like Kevin Sullivan made it look like Benoit killed himself and his family.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

xD7oom said:


>


Thanks for this!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

vacuous said:


> Shall I post the pantsless pics you sent me? I though we were close. I assumed we'd keep things between us. "It's us against the world" you told me. What happened to that?


*Stop it*


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Triple H interview with ESPN...



> ESPN spoke to Triple H about The Ultimate Warrior's untimely passing today. Triple H said that the company was devastated when learning of his death. He said that Warrior's return to the company was a wonderful homecoming and celebration of an iconic career. He noted that Warrior was ecstatic to be back, and that he didn't think he saw the smile leave Warrior's face the entire time. He said his passing was "shocking, tragic and devastating to all of us."
> 
> 
> Triple H repeated what Warrior said during his Hall of Fame induction speech, that his greatest accomplishment in his life were his wife and being a great father to his young daughters. Triple H noted that Warrior always had the mentality that anything is possible if you believe in yourself and work hard, to the point where he always signed everything - including his contracts - with "Always Believe."
> ...


Triple H deserves credit for making this happen for warrior before his passing.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Londrick said:


> Agree. Just like Kevin Sullivan made it look like Benoit killed himself and his family.


ZING!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Listened to the interview provided above....

HHH sounded so matter-of-factly when he spoke of Warrior. Kudos to him, though, that he personally brought him back when he did.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Speaking of HHH, and I don't want to be a fear monger here, but physically, he's not so different from Warrior. And he too abused steroids for a time. It all caught up to Warrior. I really hope we don't see Triple H pass in his mid 50s. It'd be heartbreaking. I was thinking about it just after I heard of Warrior today. I really hope Triple H is working to reverse the damage that steroids do to the body.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

What the actual fuck? 
I'm embarrassed to say that I have that amused shock going on right now. 
Not sure why, probably just because it's seems like something out of a movie.
Here the guy JUST is inducted to the HOF, JUST appears on RAW, and I'm thinking this has GOT to be a sick joke (plus all those rumors FOR YEARS that he "died" back in the day)...but man...

This is bizarre.. 
R.I.P. but I still can't believe it...
This is almost 'Benoit' unbelievable.


----------



## tomb454 (Apr 10, 2014)

ciel0 said:


> In what will be my first and probably only post here I couldn't help but chime in.
> 
> I haven't watched wrestling since the late 90s. I grew up watching the stars of the late 80s and early 90s...constantly renting VHS tapes from my local video stores and watching on TV. From 6-13 it was my passion.
> 
> ...


Registered just to say i agree entirely with this post, feel exactly the same way. Loved the guy, don't watch much wrestling anymore, but if i do it's down to Undertaker at Wrestlemania or the Warrior. 

Such sad news, was looking forward to see what involvement he would have had with the company now things have been sorted.

R.I.P Warrior.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Pugilist said:


> Speaking of HHH, and I don't want to be a fear monger here, but physically, he's not so different from Warrior. And he too abused steroids for a time. It all caught up to Warrior. I really hope we don't see Triple H pass in his mid 50s. It'd be heartbreaking. I was thinking about it just after I heard of Warrior today. I really hope Triple H is working to reverse the damage that steroids do to the body.


Except for the fact Triple H is extremely self disciplined, he doesn't drink, doesn't smoke, no drug issues, healthy marriage, lovely kids etc..he's essentially like a role model. Its hard to think someone like Hunter could die of a heart attack regardless of age, but you never know...anything can happen(how many of us ever thought Benoit could do such a thing right?). God Forbid.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

His death really has shook the entire world to its core, it seems. I don't think I've ever seen such an outpouring of grief over the death of a wrestler before.

It just shows that it wasn't BS or an exaggeration when people would talk about his impact on the industry in such a short amount of time. He really did mean that much to so many.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

xD7oom said:


>


Thanks!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> His death really has shook the entire world to its core, it seems. I don't think I've ever seen such an outpouring of grief over the death of a wrestler before.
> 
> It just shows that it wasn't BS or an exaggeration when people would talk about his impact on the industry in such a short amount of time. He really did mean that much to so many.


No doubt about it, Ultimate Warrior was *as * (if not more) popular as Hulk Hogan during that time when they faced at Mania.

Anyone in their late 20's early 30s when you bring up old school WWF, Ultimate Warrior's name will come up immediately, and usually as a favorite. 

I'm glad he got to say what he needed to say at the HOF.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I know he was not that old but it's almost like that was what he was waiting for. Like that last moment, that homecoming, was what kept him around on some level.


----------



## tomb454 (Apr 10, 2014)

It's amazing to think the undertaker is only a few years younger. 

raw this week should be interesting.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

tomb454 said:


> It's amazing to think the undertaker is only a few years younger.
> 
> raw this week should be interesting.


Speaking of the Undertaker, I hope they hold off on him making an appearance for another week.

Hearing his theme after what happened would be too upsetting....


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Can't even describe how I've felt all day. So devastating. I just can't believe it


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Speechless


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> His death really has shook the entire world to its core, it seems. I don't think I've ever seen such an outpouring of grief over the death of a wrestler before.
> 
> It just shows that it wasn't BS or an exaggeration when people would talk about his impact on the industry in such a short amount of time. He really did mean that much to so many.


There was no one like him before, no one since, and there never will be. 

His intensity has continued to inspire millions across the globe in their daily lives. 

He was special. He meant something more than just being a wrestler of entertainer, he transcended all of that. His name is synonymous with the industry, even after nearly 2 decades of that industry trying to bury him. Most recently being left out of the last Top 50 Superstars of all time. He's in the Top 15 of ANY legitimate list, Top 10 in most.

When I first showed my young cousins some 87-92 wrestling a couple of years back, they immediately started marking out for Warrior. I didn't tell them to. They are now regular WWE watchers, but when I see them, the first question is if I have some classic WWF to watch. He continues to be relevant and connect with those that see him and should be enjoyed for generations to come. There's something very 80s and 90s about him, but there's also something that makes him timeless.

He was a superhero, but in the flesh. We watched him fight evil on our tvs and in arenas across the world. We were invested. We still are invested. That's why this one cuts so deep for many of us.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No doubt about it, Ultimate Warrior was *as * (if not more) popular as Hulk Hogan during that time when they faced at Mania.
> 
> Anyone in their late 20's early 30s when you bring up old school WWF, Ultimate Warrior's name will come up immediately, and usually as a favorite.
> 
> I'm glad he got to say what he needed to say at the HOF.


By Summerslam 88, they were neck and neck. By SummerSlam 89, Warrior was bigger and outselling Hogan merch.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Been in shock all day.

RIP

#Thankyouwarrior


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anybody know what Nancy Grace said that sparked controversy on twitter? Apparently she said something regarding Warrior's death, probably about steroids. Iron Sheik didn't take kindly to it


----------



## OneWarriorNation (Nov 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know what Nancy Grace said that sparked controversy on twitter?


What does she say that *doesn't* spark controversy? Just ignore her altogether and you will be better off.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Just got a lovely PM by someone named vacuous :
> 
> Subject :* warrior killed himself...*
> 
> ...




the audacity of people, like they have nothing better to do


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm kinda late but R.I.P.


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

Pugilist said:


> Speaking of HHH, and I don't want to be a fear monger here, but physically, he's not so different from Warrior. And he too abused steroids for a time. It all caught up to Warrior. I really hope we don't see Triple H pass in his mid 50s. It'd be heartbreaking. I was thinking about it just after I heard of Warrior today. I really hope Triple H is working to reverse the damage that steroids do to the body.


I was thinking this as well.Also I'm afraid Undertaker will be next he looked so beat up leaving the hotel the day after mania.I'm hoping he recovers,he has done so much for the business,fans ect.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Uerfer said:


> Triple H interview with ESPN...
> 
> 
> 
> Triple H deserves credit for making this happen for warrior before his passing.


Yeah. It more than makes amends for what he said about the Warrior in the self-destruction DVD and all is good. I'm now officially one of HHH's biggest fans because it's respectable to see what he's helped accomplished for the Warrior in the last moments of his life. I'm forever a HHH mark from this day henceforth.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know what Nancy Grace said that sparked controversy on twitter? Apparently she said something regarding Warrior's death, probably about steroids. Iron Sheik didn't take kindly to it


This is one wrestler's death whose memory will not be allowed to be tarnished by people who can _only _think about steroids at this point and not about the legacy of good he left behind. I don't think the wrestling community, nor the fans will stand for it. Yes, he took steroids, but he accomplished way more than that. The outpouring of grief around the world is a testament to the childhoods he influenced. 

Heroes make mistakes. Heroes aren't perfect. In the end we know they're human. Just like little boys eventually grow up to realize that their fathers weren't perfect. 

But in the end the good this hero has done far outweighs the bad. It's a very simple concept that most people get and those who don't and will try to only remember him for steroids will be the ones that'll have weaker voices.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Apparently Nancy Grace said steroids killed Owen Hart. I'm not even kidding. Not only that, but people are also saying she was completely inconsiderate of Warrior's wife and children while going on her rant about steroids connecting to his death, she had zero interest in offering anything even remotely resembling sympathy. 

What an absolute bitch is all I can say.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

My uncle who hasn't watched wrestling since the mid 90s called me and told me how shocked and upset he was at Warriors death. Warrior was his favorite in the 90s. Im just realizing the impact this man had on the business. We truly lost a MAJOR wrestling Icon yesterday.

I really hope wwe does a full tribute show for him on monday


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. If what that man did makes the blood pulse through the body of others. It makes them bleed deeper that's something that's larger than life. His spirit will be immortalised, by the story tellings, the loyalty, by the memory of those who honour him and make what the man did live forever. YOU are the legend makers of Ultimate Warrior".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR08M6EUd0g

I don't even.... :$​


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

"Every man's heart one day beats its final beat, his lungs breath their final breath. If what that man did makes the blood pulse through the body of others. It makes them bleed deeper that's something that's larger than life. His spirit will be immortalised, by the story tellings, the loyalty, by the memory of those who honour him and make what the man did live forever. YOU are the legend makers of Ultimate Warrior".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR08M6EUd0g

I don't even.... :$​


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Apparently Nancy Grace said steroids killed Owen Hart. I'm not even kidding. Not only that, but people are also saying she was completely inconsiderate of Warrior's wife and children while going on her rant about steroids connecting to his death.
> 
> What an absolute bitch is all I can say.


The Boogeyman should pay her a visit, would probably say he eats steroids that looks like worms.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is obviously a work. He's gone for how many years, then he shows up and dies the next day? Yeah, okay Vince. Some of you are so blind, you're missing the big picture.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Birdbrain420 said:


> This is obviously a work. He's gone for how many years, then he shows up and dies the next day? Yeah, okay Vince. Some of you are so blind, you're missing the big picture.


Seriously?


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

Birdbrain420 said:


> This is obviously a work. He's gone for how many years, then he shows up and dies the next day? Yeah, okay Vince. Some of you are so blind, you're missing the big picture.


SMH


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Any Update on the cause of death>??????


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Birdbrain420 said:


> This is obviously a work. He's gone for how many years, then he shows up and dies the next day? Yeah, okay Vince. Some of you are so blind, you're missing the big picture.


Ur username is aptly chosen.



evilshade said:


> Any Update on the cause of death>??????


Heart Attack.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Ur username is aptly chosen.


Ur mum is fit

#birdbrain


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Seriously?


I bet you didn't think the streak would end either?

Warrior is stashed away in a hotel somewhere and will appear on one of the next few RAWs.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Birdbrain420 said:


> I bet you didn't think the streak would end either?
> 
> Warrior is stashed away in a hotel somewhere and will appear on one of the next few RAWs.


Actually, yeah, I did, the most professional thing in wrestling is to put someone over which I always expressed.

But anyway, moving on.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Ur username is aptly chosen.
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Attack.


damn that sucks...i hope its not steroid linked or anything because I've always wanted to do a few cycles down the road


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It just shows that it wasn't BS or an exaggeration when people would talk about his impact on the industry in such a short amount of time. He really did mean that much to so many.


Yeah. There's an entire generation of young men around the globe (and really think about what around the globe means) that were impacted by him. 

I grew up literally half-way around the globe in South Asia. Myself, my brother, his friends have all been influenced by this. All of them (who are in their mid 30's and haven't even watched wrestling in 15-20 years) were mourning the loss and talking about him. 

There are accolades on my facebook all over. My fiance's mom who's in her mid 40's even posted about it. 

This man was no small man. His significance was destroyed by the WWE, but in his induction and now unfortunately in his death people are finally seeing how great we all thought he was and the impact he had not only on the business, the industry but our childhoods and eventually our lives.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Birdbrain420 said:


> This is obviously a work. He's gone for how many years, then he shows up and dies the next day? Yeah, okay Vince. Some of you are so blind, you're missing the big picture.


Nothing gets passed this detective... That's some Sherlock Holmes shit right there.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

evilshade said:


> damn that sucks...i hope its not steroid linked or anything because I've always wanted to do a few cycles down the road


Who knows. There are far too many causes of heart attacks to link it directly to one thing. Even after a full autopsy, cause of heart attack will still remain a conjecture since there could've been plenty of "natural" reasons as well.

People that never had a joint, a cigarette, ate healthy, exercised (my father for example and he's still a candidate for a heart attack and suffers from heart disease) etc etc have fallen to a heart attack so to try to link it to steroids in the Warrior's case is essentially post-hoc fallacy.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Reaper Jones said:


> Who knows. There are far too many causes of heart attacks to link it directly to one thing. Even after a full autopsy, cause of heart attack will still remain a conjecture since there could've been plenty of "natural" reasons as well.


Has heart attack been confirmed? I've always thought it was the case, but I just want to know was it a heart attack for sure.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

ninealevyn said:


> Has heart attack been confirmed? I've always thought it was the case, but I just want to know was it a heart attack for sure.












Sadly It Has Been Confirmed


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> Has heart attack been confirmed? I've always thought it was the case, but I just want to know was it a heart attack for sure.


Confirmed no. But it is the most likely possibility given how he actually died. Perhaps I shouldn't sound so sure myself and wait till the autopsy report that comes in. But it's unlikely for it to be anything else. "Clutched his heart as he fell" ... There is no other reason I can think of for someone to pass on like that.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like James Hellwig finally learned how to sell.

lolz


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Looks like James Hellwig finally learned how to sell.
> 
> lolz


Why do you exist?


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Birdbrain420 said:


> Looks like James Hellwig finally learned how to sell.
> 
> lolz


fuck off you cunt


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Really, dude? What do you gain from being so fucking disrespectful?


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Reaper Jones said:


> Confirmed no. But it is the most likely possibility given how he actually died. Perhaps I shouldn't sound so sure myself and wait till the autopsy report that comes in. But it's unlikely for it to be anything else. "Clutched his heart as he fell" ... There is no other reason I can think of for someone to pass on like that.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Really, dude? What do you gain from being so fucking disrespectful?


I'm not being disrespectful you dweeb, I liked the Road Warriors as much as everybody else. I grew up watching him kick ass so leave me ALONE!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Really, dude? What do you gain from being so fucking disrespectful?


I have a low tolerance for bullshit. I just got back from a ban because of flaming a troll. I don't know why they exist. They just waste their own time to come here and say stupid shit.


----------



## venomX (Apr 10, 2014)

So sad. One of my childhood heroes and inspirations now gone. Was watching his Hof speech on my DVR before going to bed, only to find out when I wake up that he died. Before I left for work, his new DVD that I ordered was sitting on my doorstep. RIP, but the legend of the Warrior must live on!


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Pouring out a 40 in remembrance of my favorite 

At least you didn't strangle your children before you killed yourself


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

R.I.P. you crazy entertaining bastard

That being said the time has come to confront my own destiny and take the mantle of the title THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR and bestow it upon myself and be the Ultimate Warrior I was always meant to be.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

McQueen said:


> R.I.P. you crazy entertaining bastard
> 
> That being said the time has come to confront my own destiny and take the mantle of the title THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR and bestow it upon myself and be the Ultimate Warrior I was always meant to be.


Not so fast, breh. On my way to Africa right this moment to be trampled by RAGING ELEPHANTS.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

venomX said:


> So sad. One of my childhood heroes and inspirations now gone. Was watching his Hof speech on my DVR before going to bed, only to find out when I wake up that he died. Before I left for work, his new DVD that I ordered was sitting on my doorstep. RIP, but the legend of the Warrior must live on!


That's crazy!

Warrior used to be one of my favorites also.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 18m

#boycottnancy @NancyGraceHLN RETWEETS REQUESTED. Wrong fan base to piss off Nancy.


As if the world needed another reason to hate Nancy Grace.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Pugilist said:


> Not so fast, breh. On my way to Africa right this moment to be trampled by RAGING ELEPHANTS.



You're forgetting the lawnmowers and the nightmares that are the best part of his day!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

What did Nancy Grace say? Someone DM a link, please.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Caesar WCWR said:


> You're forgetting the lawnmowers and the nightmares that are the best part of his day!


Crossed those off the list just after hearing the news...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I still hope this is a work, he was on live tv the day before.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

ninealevyn said:


> What did Nancy Grace say? Someone DM a link, please.


Nothing much really, she'e just trying to get the typical "wrestler dies, it must be steroids!" accusations going for her show. I don't think its really much to be mad about, just ignore it imo.

Anyways her tweets..


























Basically the questiones are designed to get the specific answers pointing to Steroids for the cause of death. Typical media tactic.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> I still hope this is a work, he was on live tv the day before.


The last time he was in a casket it was for a feud with the Undertaker. With the streak being broken and Warrior passing a little part of me is hoping these all leads to a match. Then reality kicks in and the sad truth is Warrior's gone. I'm just glad in the last few days of his life he was honored and celebrated.



Uerfer said:


> Nothing much really, she'e just trying to get the typical "wrestler dies, it must be steroids!" accusations going for her show. I don't think its really much to be mad about, just ignore it imo.
> 
> Anyways her tweets..
> 
> ...


Nancy Grace is so damn annoying that she actually made me sympathetic for Casey Anthony in that trial a few years ago. 

She's that much of an unbearable bitch. You know what? Sure, Warrior more than likely was on steroids in the past, but can the body get cold first? Fans are grieving after we JUST CELEBRATED HIS LIFE. He was more than a druggie and for some he was a motivational speaker, but all this bitch sees is "wrestler dead". 

I don't think I'd be telling anyone new information if I said Warrior (probably) had some kind of mental illness, but beyond all that craziness he WAS a hero for so many kids. He'd ALWAYS tell people to always believe, but before they can even do an autopsy she's just gonna chalk it up as another wrestler dead.

News flash, people die. We all do. Not just wrestlers... everyone dies. So why say bullshit to get your ratings up before you know the facts of this ONE individual?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> I still hope this is a work, he was on live tv the day before.


It's been confirmed by most news outlets and by WWE themselves. Denying it is too much, as sad as it is.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Uerfer said:


> Nothing much really, she'e just trying to get the typical "wrestler dies, it must be steroids!" accusations going for her show. I don't think its really much to be mad about, just ignore it imo.
> 
> Anyways her tweets..
> 
> ...


DDP should be ashamed of himself for going on that show. that show is a take down show, nothing positive ever comes out of it.


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

WrayBryatt said:


> DDP should be ashamed of himself for going on that show. that show is a take down show, nothing positive ever comes out of it.


Its only a matter of time before Marc Mero and Debra pop up.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

The Calgary Flames just played his theme during a break.


----------



## DingoMan (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm glad DDP didnt get suckered into her bs but why did he go on her show in the first place?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> I'm glad DDP didnt get suckered into her bs but why did he go on her show in the first place?


Knowing Page his heart probably got in the way of his head and he wanted to try to shed the positive light of Warrior's accomplishments in life, forgetting the fact she is a hearse chasing inhuman vulture. I can't really fault him for good intentions, she would have done the same thing with or without anyone there to defend him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Birdbrain420 said:


> I'm not being disrespectful you dweeb,* I liked the Road Warriors as much as everybody else.* I grew up watching him kick ass so leave me ALONE!



The Road Warriors? Really? fpalm

You don't even know who the Ultimate Warrior is based on this response and you were only here to be a trolling bitch.


Thank god your ass got banned.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DingoMan said:


>


TREMENDOUS.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

When I originally saw this on my Facebook feed yesterday I thought it was just another one of those celebrity death hoaxes again then it got officially confirmed by WWE themselves and I was just in shock. We had just saw The Ultimate Warrior cut a promo around 24 hours before on Raw and then just like that, he's gone. After rewatching the promo, I too believe that Warrior must've known something about his own health and probably knew that his time left in the world was most likely really limited.

Warrior can at least go out in a more positive note (despite dying at 54 which really is too young to die), making peace with the WWE after all the crap that's happened between them over the years and was able to thank and pretty much say good bye to the fans on Raw. Losing someone very significant to professional wrestling is always sad especially someone like The Ultimate Warrior who was a large part of why the WWE and pro wrestling in general has become what is today.

R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior. One of the GOAT Sports Entertainers in the history of Wrestling.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

LateTrain27 said:


> I too believe that Warrior must've known something about his own health and probably knew that his time left in the world was most likely really limited.


Yeah, my grandmother said it's like he could fell death knocking at his door.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow. This is absolutely surreal and very depressing. Ultimate Warrior was a huge favorite of mine growing up.

On the bright side, he had an incredible final week of his life and got to make peace in a way that many never get to do. The timing of it all is just... indescribable. I watched his entire HOF speech Saturday, saw him at WM on Sunday, and saw his promo on Raw just a day before his death. And that final promo is nothing short of eerie, as has been said here already.

RIP Warrior... Your legend will live on forever.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

michelem said:


> The spirit of the Ultimate Warrior will run forever


The guy in your signature carries some of it. As does Bryan. As does Sheamus. As do all the WWE wrestlers that took something from his character and made it their own. And there might be a new legion of little warriors waking up to experience the sheer awesomeness of The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

RIP Ultimate Warrior, one of my favs from that era as a little kid. Not many OG wrestlers from that era left


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

I really hope WWE does a tribute show next week. It just has to happen.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

anybody have a video of DDP on Nacy Grace tonight?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I really hope WWE does a tribute show next week. It just has to happen.


It won't happen unfortunately. There will be a video package and maybe a couple other homages but that's all I can truly see them doing at most...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

I think warrior had a hectic schedule and he drank too much. His body was not used to this for a long time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Rasfene said:


> I think warrior had a hectic schedule and he drank too much. His body was not used to this for a long time.


Over exertion is something that was obvious... But drank too much? I doubt it. He was always alienated from the other wrestlers for not living it up as much even when he was younger, why would he do that as a 54 year old father of 2?

And the earliest reports even clearly stated that no drugs or alcohol were related to the cause of death.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Rasfene said:


> I think warrior had a hectic schedule and he drank too much. His body was not used to this for a long time.










Reaper Jones said:


> Over exertion is something that was obvious... But drank too much? I doubt it. He was always alienated from the other wrestlers for not living it up as much even when he was younger, why would he do that as a 54 year old father of 2?
> 
> And the earliest reports even clearly stated that no drugs or alcohol were related to the cause of death.


This. Its been said by multiple people that he was with his family pretty much the whole WrestleMania weekend...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dbp (Sep 25, 2006)

A bleacher report article sheds some light.

Quote from a deposition in 1999:



> future admissions from a confidant aside, he had admitted to fearing an early death in the past. In a 1999 deposition￼ (PACER Case 2:06-cv-00535-ROS, Document 180-1), he addressed this in the context of his father's passing at 57 years old three years earlier.
> 
> “I’m thinking about, you know — I just had my 37th birthday. I got 20 years left in my life maybe. I mean, you know, I’m doing these calculations in my head. My grandfathers die at 52,” he said.


So while he might not have known he was going to die that day, my guess is that he knew he likely didn't have much time left based on his genetics. Glad he made peace with everyone in time.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

dbp said:


> A bleacher report article sheds some light.
> 
> Quote from a deposition in 1999:
> 
> ...


Wow. That's some eerie insight. He was pretty much right in between his Dad's and Grandfather's age when they passed...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

RIP Warrior, you will be sincerely missed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

dbp said:


> A bleacher report article sheds some light.
> 
> Quote from a deposition in 1999:
> 
> ...


This really does shed new light for me and a much clearer one than anything anyone has set about it yet. 

My grandfather barely crossed 44 and my father is really struggling for his life at 68. There have already been 2 deaths under the age of 60 in his siblings. All heart disease and heart attacks.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I was so sad to hear this news, I only happened to find out yesterday morning by chance when I saw the thread created, I immediately thought it was some joke so I had to check the Wrestling Observer website for validity. I guess it's just shock as only 24 hours prior, he was on Monday night Raw so I couldn't process that Warrior was actually gone.

He was one of my all-time favourites growing up; the look, the face paint, the intensity, the energy he showed and the awesome music. I remember when I used to get my face painted when I was around 5-6 years old I would ask to get my face painted exactly like The Ultimate Warrior's. The woman didn't know who he was so I brought a photo for the next time I went and she did the blue face paint really well. I felt so awesome as a kid going around town and looking like The Ultimate Warrior for the day. It's such a shame one of my favourites as a child is now gone and at such a young age.

I think there's a blessing in disguise though, he finally buried the long feud he had with Vince McMahon, the WWE and was finally appreciated for what he did by being inducted in the Hall of Fame, appearing at WrestleMania XXX and then making an appearance for the first time in 18 years on Raw. It's bittersweet to know that before he went he was in a good place and finally garnered the recognition he deserved before he left us and he went out with no ill feelings towards the WWE. The Warrior spirit will most certainly always live on!

A sad time.

R.I.P Warrior.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

LilOlMe said:


> As far as my post a few posts ago, it's why I can't take seriously people who are so harsh about Orton's wellness violations. People are in absolute denial and lack critical thinking skills if they think he's doing ANYTHING differently than the rest of them. He's just actually getting caught, which says to me that he's actually a less sophisticated drug taker than the rest. But some naively really believe that steroids have been cleaned up in the 'E. No.
> 
> I can't blast any of them for taking them, because you cannot work a murderous schedule like that and not take them. So many former wrestlers have said this, including those who don't look like or seem like the type to take roids. Piper, Flair, Bret, etc. Fucking skinny-ass Edge was on them.
> 
> ...


Using your logic Ambien or any other prescribed sedative is "detrimental';which means an undesirable effect.In actuality these side effects are the reason for the prescription and are not undesirable at all.But we are stupid if we don't follow your uneducated,hypocritical logic. 

Now alcohol definably has detrimental effects and the withdrawals from this substance can kill a person;which is very rare the only other substance that I can think of that produces a potential fatal withdrawal is Valium another legally prescribed substance .Meanwhile Ibogaine is illegal in the United States along with marijuana.


Also in response to your slanderous remarks of all those named wrestler taking steroids.70 year old women take steroids like the anti-inflammatory drug dexamethasone.The term steroid is very broad they are prescribed for various legitimate health ailments and the majority don't produce massive lean muscle gain.

If you will please provide documentation for your accustaion of Hart and other admittances to using "roids".


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

It'so sad... so sad...

Rest in Peace, Warrior!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alex said:


> It's like he held on until he'd made his peace with WWE and had a chance to express himself one last time on a large stage. This is just bizarre.
> 
> Rest in peace.


You would be amazed what the human spirit can accomplish under the right circumstances. If someone can hold down a somewhat physical 5 day a week 40 hour job with 30% heart function and less than 10% kidney function for months I very much believe a man in that good a shape could have held on a while. Granted my skin and face were pale as Shaemus' back, but I digress.

Anyway I held on till long after I should have been hospitalized, mostly due in part to the fact I am a stubborn as a damned mule. It is not as impossible as some people are making out he did have knowledge of immediate heart problems. I often wonder if Jerry Lawler had been anywhere but at ringside when he had his event if he would have pulled through.

As any competent medical professional will tell you any and all medical conditions vary from person to person, sometimes more than you might believe. On the other side of the coin of my previous tale, maybe if I hadn't been so stubborn and waited too long to talk to my doctor I might be better off today, even after a transplant. When it comes to the human body it is rarely logical to generalize effects of illness except in obviously instantly fatal conditions. I know, I have been there myself.

Again it's all speculation feuled by the haunting timing of it all. If say a week had passed it would have been an easier thing to accept, much easier at a month. But since it happened in under a day to some it borders on supernatural. But unless his family speaks up about things we may not know exactly. Sure the autopsy may say a cardiac event killed him and the time of death, but we the average fan may never know the exact trigger or how long he may or may not have held on past when he shouldn't have logically been able too. Never underestimate the power of the mind and spirit on the body.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Official WWE Memorial Graphic

- Vic


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

A part of my childhood died. I was such a big Warrior fan as a kid.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

dbp said:


> A bleacher report article sheds some light.
> 
> Quote from a deposition in 1999:
> 
> ...


This is probably a big reason why he has been so passionate about being a workout warrior, health nut, and all about living every day.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> You would be amazed what the human spirit can accomplish under the right circumstances. If someone can hold down a somewhat physical 5 day a week 40 hour job with 30% heart function and less than 10% kidney function for months I very much believe a man in that good a shape could have held on a while. Granted my skin and face were pale as Shaemus' back, but I digress.
> 
> Anyway I held on till long after I should have been hospitalized, mostly due in part to the fact I am a stubborn as a damned mule. It is not as impossible as some people are making out he did have knowledge of immediate heart problems. I often wonder if Jerry Lawler had been anywhere but at ringside when he had his event if he would have pulled through.
> 
> ...


this sums it really well. the fact it happened a day later makes it feel so surreal and supernatural. i get solace in the fact that it seems like he and wwe made peace. the observations are that he was just beaming and happy all week long, being inducted and meeting fans. i was so glad bruno, hall and jake the snake made it...but who would have guessed UW would be the first to go? it's hard being a wrestling fan at times. WM VII curse is real.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Bret Hart is coming across like an dick again... what about some respect and keep your mouth shut for once


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> Bret Hart is coming across like an dick again... what about some respect and keep your mouth shut for once


What did he say ?


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

whoops, pic was posted a few pages back, my bad

the bleacher report from 99 tho is just eerie. really does seem like he knew even back then.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh Bret, there are times when you should just shut up if you dont' have something nice to say.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> Oh Bret, there are times when you should just shut up if you dont' have something nice to say.


What did he say I always hated Bret, just a bitter old man who thinks the world revolves around him.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/4/9/5597546/dear-somebody-please-look-out-for-dana-warrior

Thought that I should leave this here. It's from the CageSide website


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

BoundForMania said:


> What did he say I always hated Bret, just a bitter old man who thinks the world revolves around him.


http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2014/04/09/21593636.html?cid=rsssportswrestling


----------



## BigBadBrey (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll miss the guy...he always spoke from his heart regardless if people agreed with him or not and was always true to himself...always came across to me as a honest person even tho he was controversial....I stayed up till damn near midnight just to hear him speak at the hall of fame and when he came out with his daughters with that huge smile on his face I could tell he was so happy and proud.

I know this sounds strange but I honestly think he knew his time was short and that's why he did that segment on Raw...his fans ment everything to him....more then any other superstar...he lived his charector and made it his mission in life to motivate people useing it...the segment on raw was his last motivation to his fans.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Watching the final public words of the Ultimate Warrior, Calgary wrestling icon Bret ‘Hitman’ Hart says he had no idea how prophetic they would be.

Hart had been with the former champ, whose real name is James Hellwig, in New Orleans over the last week for Wrestlemania 30 and the Warrior’s hall-of-fame induction.

The 54-year-old superstar died a day after his appearance on Monday Night Raw, after he reportedly collapsed outside an Arizona hotel.

“It’s really ironic the way he died — it was almost like he willed it or something,” Hart said Wednesday.




“He wrote his own ending.”


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

still hard to believe he's gone. rip warrior


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

When I watch replays of WrestleMania 6 now it kinda feels like I was there because that match was so HUGE. I mean, I honestly think it's the biggest match of all time. People can argue for Hogan v Andre at WrestleMania 3 but i'll fight for Warrior Hogan any day. Two faces was a new thing back then. Especially on ppv. Champion v champion. And what a match. 

Not at the top for long, but he had one of the brightest runs of all


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Iron Sheik being Iron Sheik


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't understand whats wrong with Bret Hart's comment. His death was like a movie ending. Hell even the film The Wrestler teased the ending the main character dying. He was just saying what everyone was thinking- it was a poetic way to go.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nancy Grace is the first vulture to pick at the bones of Warrior. The media witch hunt begins....


----------



## tomb454 (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone seen this tribute? Pretty cool:


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

Next week RAW must TRIBUTE this legend!
Have Daniel Bryan pay respect to Ultimate Warrior by placing both of his title belts in the middle of the ring...and D-Bryan chanting YES/WARRIOR with WWE Universe as Ultimate Warrior theme plays on! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

hardysno1fan said:


> I don't understand whats wrong with Bret Hart's comment. His death was like a movie ending. Hell even the film The Wrestler teased the ending the main character dying. He was just saying what everyone was thinking- it was a poetic way to go.







Bret Hart is nothing but some attention whore, even Hogan and Sheik paid tribute to The Warrior and that douche talks about Warrior using steroids, fuck him


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm 26 now, so I was real young during the Warrior's hey-day, but he was the first person I marked for. I had his wrestling buddy (along with Jake the Snake and the L.O.D.). Once I get the network, I'm gonna go back and watch all his matches. Not the best performer, but had excellent aura about him.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I didn't believe it first! It's unreal especially looking at what he said at RAW. It's like he knew his end was near..

R.I.P Ultimate Warrior :sad:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> Bret Hart is nothing but some attention whore, even Hogan and Sheik paid tribute to The Warrior and that douche talks about Warrior using steroids, fuck him


I'm not overly sure why people are firing shit at Bret, all he's saying is that he was always a health conscious guy but it wouldn't be a surprise if he took steroids for a long time, he always seemed to be a fitness/body builder type of guy, a lot of them have taken steroids in the past and that enlarges their heart, he says he doesn't know if he ever stopped (if he did) and you don't know if steroids are even a direct link to a heart attack anyway, specially in the age group Warrior was (which is actually defending him if people say it was steroid related after), he's only saying it wouldn't be a surprise (if that's what comes out), that's not saying anything derogatory or anything about Warrior at all, or is he even saying this is the case with Warrior just that he did have that body builder mentality (which he seemed to have had, this isn't a bad thing) and that he doesn't know if you can actually direct link it to a heart attack, even if he ever stopped or not.

Listening to this, I really don't think Bret is saying anything bad towards Warrior, steroids may have an effect, they may not, they may be the case with Warrior, they may not, but he never even said that it was, just that if it turned out to be a link there, it wouldn't be surprising to him that's all.

Bret saying that he was always a health conscious kinda guy is a compliment to Warrior, saying that he would probably take care of himself more than other wrestlers did back in the day but because Warrior was such a bodbybuilder kinda guy, if it did come out that steroids played a part in his death he wouldn't be overly surprised.

I'm not overly sure why people would use this to say that Bret is digging at Warrior, doesn't sound like anything like that to me at all, if anything he's complimenting him for the man that he is today.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Bret didnt say anything negative at all relax the fuck out people jeez. All he said was steroids could of caused the death which is true. You could tell by the shape warrior was in he was still juicing. There is no way in hell a 54 year old man is in that shape naturally especially after he,s used steroids in the past and has lower t-production then other 54 year old men.


----------



## 1980s (Jan 28, 2014)

First video tape i ever owned of The Ultimate Warrior.

Rip.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sting just posted this photo










> "Mourning the loss of Jim Hellwig. I don't believe anyone has ever published this picture before today. The snapshot was taken two days before Thanksgiving in 1985, as we prepared to leave my house in Newhall, California and embark on a career in wrestling.
> 
> Jim always challenged me to strive at being the best, and I'll forever be grateful for the encouragement and motivation he provided.
> 
> I was looking forward to catching up with him, and I'm saddened we didn't have that opportunity before he passed. My heart goes out to his wife Dana and their two daughters, and they will remain in my prayers."


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

orph said:


> Using your logic Ambien or any other prescribed sedative is "detrimental';which means an undesirable effect.In actuality these side effects are the reason for the prescription and are not undesirable at all.But we are stupid if we don't follow your uneducated,hypocritical logic.
> 
> Now alcohol definably has detrimental effects and the withdrawals from this substance can kill a person;which is very rare the only other substance that I can think of that produces a potential fatal withdrawal is Valium another legally prescribed substance .Meanwhile Ibogaine is illegal in the United States along with marijuana.
> 
> ...


Steroids are great.

There's so much fail in this post that it's not even worth addressing. This is why low information voters exist. It's actually frightening.

But the denial on this board about the harms of steroid usage is really something to behold. Some people really shouldn't be allowed to post. It's why these steroid threads are the most mind-numbing threads to read on this board. It's a total waste of time. 


Really not worth it, but here you go:


> "I realized that if I wanted to feed my family, I needed to heal and heal fast. I'd have to take steroids."
> 
> Within minutes, Dynamite had arrived and injected Bret in both buttocks. Bret became violently ill that night. It turned out the steroids were meant for horses.
> 
> ...


http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2007/10/21/pf-4593934.html




> "Rowdy" Roddy Piper is not afraid to speak of the dark world he once lived in. For many years he was a professional wrestler America loved to hate. Years since his retirement, he is outspoken about the destruction steroids can cause - physiologically and emotionally:
> 
> _The biggest and most dangerous impact steroids has on a person is that it increases your aggressiveness. I'd hit the turnbuckle with such force that I'd tear up my body. That's the biggest downfall of steroids, how hard it makes you go. The harder you go, the harder you work to better yourself, the more damage you can do. I was on top for 30 years. But I had my right hip replaced with titanium._
> 
> ...


http://books.google.com/books?id=Se...#v=onepage&q="roddy piper" "steroids"&f=false

Like Piper & Bret are saying, you essentially have to take steroids in order to make it and support your family in the wrestling business.

Shocker of the century.


As for Flair (and this guy gives you even more insight into how prevalent steroids/hgh are in wrestling):


> John Todd Miller, a former steroid dealer for pro wrestlers, credits helping Ric Flair look good well past his physical prime by supplying him with steroids, reports Sunday's Palm Beach Post (Fla.).
> 
> A long feature story by Hal Habib includes numerous revelations and allegations regarding the former drug dealer to pro wrestlers. "To compete, you've got to use them," he says, now free of legal trouble after becoming a key government witness against James Gahan, a father facing drug charges for supplying steroids to his 13 year old athlete son. "I can tell you that there's probably 95 percent of the athletes out there, that are in professional sports, are using it. It's not just wrestlers."
> 
> ...


Can't link directly, but google Palm Beach Post Ric Flair Steroids, and it should be the second link.

Also:


> -The Palm Beach Post has an article up in which they name Paul "The Big Show" Wight and Ric Flair as receiving packages in 2003 from a Tampa clinic that distributed steroids. Misty Waldo, who is an employee of the clinic, told detectives that when she was hired she was told to expect to see wrestlers at the clinic. Waldo went on to say that she sent overnight packages to Paul Wight and Richard Fliehr (Ric Flair).


http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/v...g-Title-Change-in-South-Africa,-DVD-Sales.htm


So take your lolzslander elsewhere.


And let's discount the experience of someone who personally experienced 'roid rage, Debra Marshall. But I anxiously await the rampant misogyny & discounting that will naturally attach itself to any mention of her, like always on these types of boards:


> COLMES: The WWE yesterday issued a statement, saying that the Benoit murders were acts of deliberation and so could not be linked to "roid rage." What do you make of the WWE's statement?
> 
> MARSHALL: You know what I think in my opinion? They're excellent at deflecting the heat on them, and I think they're deflecting the heat, and they're trying to insert some kind of other stories to make people — to get away from the steroid rage.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/story/2007/0...one-cold-steve-austin-tells-what-really-goes/


As for Warrior (lol at going after Bret for just stating the obvious...where was all the outrage over fellow wrestlers talking about drug use when Pillman died? Why is Warrior so sainted?!):


> *Warrior also writes and has no qualms admitting as recently as Winter 2006 that he bought steriods from a native american on a reservation store/ trading post*, ( which is legal because it's sold on a reservation which is soveriegn land of the indians and they dont have to follow US law, he claims anyway)In this blog he brags about the purchase and writes in a condesending manner about how stupid the native american guy was and that he felt sorry for him because the guy thought Warrior's gimmick was that of a native american warrior. Then UW goes on to say he was never a native american warrior and always sided with the cowboys but he didnt have the heart to tell the guy this.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/67597-the-ultimate-warrior-the-ultimate-hypocrite


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn I missed a lot .Been out of town for the week and come back to the streak ending and now Warrior.
I just finished RAW and get on here and see this ...WTF man ...


----------



## Casemeister (Nov 27, 2013)

> In this blog he brags about the purchase and writes in a condesending manner about how stupid the native american guy was and that he felt sorry for him because the guy thought Warrior's gimmick was that of a native american warrior. Then UW goes on to say he was never a native american warrior and always sided with the cowboys but he didnt have the heart to tell the guy this.


"Condesending" isn't a word, but its use _is_ indicative of stupidity. 

That "writer" is a fool.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Casemeister said:


> "Condesending" isn't a word, but its use _is_ indicative of stupidity.
> 
> That "writer" is a fool.


He misspelled a word. His usage is fine, and probably correct, considering the way that Warrior has written in the past. 

But way to detract from the actual issue.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

shocking


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> Bret Hart is nothing but some attention whore, even Hogan and Sheik paid tribute to The Warrior and that douche talks about Warrior using steroids, fuck him


Calm down. With all due respect to Ultimate Warrior, but when you use steroids you must know about consequences.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

More from Piper:


> _If someone would have convinced me that it takes talent, not steroids, I would have been so much better off.
> 
> These kids need to know that you might be able to run faster now, but in 10 years you're not going to be able to walk; you're going to have titanium hip and things are going to look different when you can't run and your buddies are still running. They need to look at the long term._
> 
> ...





> _My kids look at what happened to me and they say, "I'm not touching that garbage." Because they see what happened to their dad. We need to -- we being the body of athletes who have done steroids -- we need to come out right now with the truth.
> 
> There are ways to do it, where we can tell these kids this is the way it is when you use steroids and this is the way you can be without them.
> 
> They need to hear it from the people who have been there. Kids today are the same today as I was when I was a kid -- young, dumb, and full of confidence. I wasn't afraid of nothing, until I found out how dumb I was. Now I'm afraid of everything -- especially my wife. The young mentality needs to be broken by someone like myself who will tell them, "Sit down and shut up. You don't know what you're talking about."_


http://books.google.com/books?id=Se...#v=onepage&q="roddy piper" "steroids"&f=false


Found it interesting that Superstar Billy Graham had the exact same problem with his hip, and said the same thing Piper said:


> The medicine wore off, and Graham knew it was not just a pulled muscle that was giving him pain. His hip socket was in amazing pain forcing Graham to undergo a $30,000 operation for the hip injury.
> 
> The WWF used the real surgery and recovery in an angle. The surgery was real. Graham had a titanium hip placed on his right hip.
> 
> ...


http://www.canoe.ca/SlamWrestlingBiosG/graham_superstar.html


From a professional bodybuilding legend, Dan Lurie:


> Q: When they did come onto the bodybuilding scene was there a noticeable difference in how the physiques looked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.naturalchampion.net/articles/article/2412079/75839.htm




And this is the attitude from the top, btw. Thank God for leadership!:


> Hunter thinks "steroids get a bad rap... it's not like it's heroin". He says that he doesn't believe steroids are that bad and if enhancing performance is a bad thing then athletes shouldn't be allowed to train or do cardio or lift weights because all of those enhance performance (wow).


http://tinyurl.com/mv5uqmk

That's the attitude that guys like Warrior had, and it's sad that people will jump through hoops to make sure that nothing is ever a learning lesson. 

That's why I think that the denial being stated here is so dangerous. Like I said, even if by chance it's totally unrelated, it very damn well could for sure be related, so we need to stop ignoring that it's a problem, because clearly guys like H, Warrior, etc., have that mindset that it's not truly harmful. And what will ever stop that mindset, if not but deaths? Deaths that fit the prototype of "steroids aren't that bad, if it's just 'roids..." Yeah, well, no. That mindset is clearly wrong, and it's reckless to be permeating that myth. 


From Keller in '07:


> What kind of culture do they encourage? Chris Masters disappears off TV for a couple of months, comes back considerably smaller, and Triple H (defacto management) makes fun of him on TV for having lost "50 pounds in 2 months".
> 
> Randy Orton appears on TV while rehabbing from a shoulder surgery, and Vince McMahon makes fun of how his "suit was practically hanging off him".
> 
> Then you look at the size of HHH and Vince, and of course that they've both had steroid related injuries. Vince blew two quads just getting in a ring. I mean, c'mon.




Does anyone have the previous Meltzer article (it should be in either the July 2, July 5, or July 10, 2007 edition of the Observer) that this article of his is referring to? I read the previous one a long time ago, and thought it was soooo damn on the money, but can't find it now:


> It's not a game of blame Vince vs. absolve Vince of all blame, which is as simplistic and lazy a way to look at this as the people who just say Benoit did it because of steroids and don't look elsewhere. There is a real problem. It's a gigantic problem. Covering up for the problem or burying your head in the sand because you love wrestling will guarantee it won't get better. I love wrestling, but I've seen this stuff for 25 years and so much of the covering up on the guise or not hurting the business is a partial reason (far from the only reason) why the deaths keep happening at an alarming rate.





> Jul 12, 2007 at 9:38pm
> 
> After writing the past week about how sad it is to see people more concerned with protecting the business, which keeps a deadly status quo, than offering suggestions on how things can improve, we get www.ken-kennedy.com This business divisiveness of people "choosing sides" as opposed to working for improvements is outright pathetic. Not surprising, but sad. When you read this, you'll realize that unless it comes from the outside, nothing will ever change. Every wrestler on top at 30 has this attitude, and when they are on the scrap heap at 45, they have a very different view (unless they have a child wanting a job, in which case they toe the line, as witnessing the complete 180 of Ted DiBiase three years ago and Ted DiBiase today). But I thought the column was very important to read. Some of you will like it if you subscribe to the viewpoint that it's us against them and above all, we have to save our industry no matter what the cost. Some will have a very different idea reading it.
> 
> wrestling observer.com



Sad that seven years later, I'm still reading the same, dumb, response posts to these type of posts that I read back when I was searching for those posts from '07. Nothing ever changes as far as denial & attitude, except for even more deaths.


And this was the vaunted Wellness Policy, via the Wrestling Observer:


> The Wellness Policy still exists, believe it or not. The rules have just changed. No longer are guys taken off TV or house shows. They're merely fined or docked pay and they continue to work so that nobody has to know who failed. When you think about it, if your body is worth a $1 million per year contract, and nobody is ever going to know whether you pass or fail a test, it may be a situation where guys are willing to lose a month's pay or whatever because they may feel that in the end, eleven months of main event pay is better than twelve months of mid-card or lower pay. There is also the loophole that you are OK if the steroids are prescribed for legitimate medical reasons (though many guys seem to be on things that doctors are not legally allowed to prescribe for any reason), and that testosterone to epitestosterone levels can be as high as 10:1 before a person automatically fails. A normal human is at 1:1, and an Olympic failure is 6:1. Basically, as is the case in all sports today, drug tests are basically IQ tests. If you have a brain, you can find a way around the system, especially if it's a system set up to curb "abuse", but hopefully allow guys to not completely shrink down to the point where they look like someone in the crowd.


LOL.


And I remember getting chills when I first read this. Reminds me of Hogan admitting during the steroid trial that he and his wife fought over his steroid usage while she was trying to get pregnant:


> "I could go into horror stories about wrestlers whose wives have had birth defective children; a wrestler who really didn't want to use steroids while his wife was pregnant because during fits of roid rage he had punched her, but at the times there were pressures from the top because he was getting too small; a wrestler who had a family history of heart problems, and who's doctor told him never to touch them, but without them was making 1/3 of what he was making while on them today." -- Dave Meltzer This was in an issue of the WON around Spring of 1990.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I think its poetic Sting & The Ultimate Warrior started off as a green tag team (The Freedom Fighters then The Blade Runners) only for both of them to go on to become world champions of their respective companies in the same year!

- Vic


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

p862011 said:


> Sting just posted this photo


*"I was looking forward to catching up with him, and I'm saddened we didn't have that opportunity before he passed."*


You were, huh? :side:


Sting had so much time on his hands and plenty of opportunity to reach out to Jim and only after he passes, does he say what he said? 

I don't believe you, Sting. I don't believe you at all. :no:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> "Then UW goes on to say he was never a native american warrior and always sided with the cowboys but he didnt have the heart to tell the guy this."


Doubt that's true but even so, Warrior would've made an entertaining HEEL had he remained in the WWE way back when...


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Just ordered the UW DVD looking forward to spending Easter watching it going to miss the guy he was my first hero until Eddie now I've got none of them


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

> I went on Nancy Grace last night expecting to discuss Warrior the man. Had I known the only topic discussed would be steroids I would not have participated. At the time I was also unaware of the list that was shown to the viewing audience. To imply that all of the wrestlers on that list died from steroids was wrong and for that they owe the families an apology. Again, my only intention was to discuss Warrior the man and share some stories about how dedicated he was to the wrestling business. I am saddened that was not what happened and my thoughts remain with his family.
> 
> DDP


http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1s1bkg8

Also posted on his official facebook.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> *"I was looking forward to catching up with him, and I'm saddened we didn't have that opportunity before he passed."*
> 
> 
> You were, huh? :side:
> ...


Sometimes you think you have every time in the world. Especially if a relationship is complicated or emotionally distant.

Doesn't mean you won't honestly regret missing your window of time.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

Casemeister said:


> "Condesending" isn't a word, but its use _is_ indicative of stupidity.
> 
> That "writer" is a fool.


Blecher report is a glorified message board. Imagine every post here was considered an "article".


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Nancy Grace is a fucking cunt for how she handled the interview with Diamond Dallas Page.

"What was the Ultimate Warrior famous for?"
He was famous for being a main eventer during the 1984-1992 wrestling boom and also for having controversial opinions.

The fact that she implied that Owen Hart died from steroid use just showed how much of an ignoramus she is.


----------



## miraclemark316 (Mar 30, 2014)

Warrior lives in the spirits of everyone who cheered for him.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

xDD said:


> Calm down. With all due respect to Ultimate Warrior, but when you use steroids you must know about consequences.


Off course he used roids, he admitted years ago on live tv and monday on Raw he was tired and looked like a mid 70 old man. 

But the WWE family, the fans stand together but once again Bret Hart needs to give his 2 cents.... meh


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I just feel awful for his daughters. No little girl should lose their father when they're so young. The things he said about his career accomplishments meaning nothing compared to the joy of being their father was really touching. They are the first thing I thought of when I heard the news.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Just getting in from work and trying to find more info about Nancy Grace starting another anti-steroid campaign. It begins...again.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LilOlMe said:


> He misspelled a word. His usage is fine, and probably correct, considering the way that Warrior has written in the past.
> 
> But way to detract from the actual issue.


I don't see anything wrong with what Bret said. It is possible, maybe even likely, that steroid abuse did play a role in this death. And the writer isn't really wrong either, Warrior... well he kind of was a crazy jerk. On one hand it might not be the best time to bring up something like that but on the other hand, just because someone dies doesn't mean everyone should just forget everything they said during their life either.

Regardless of all the out-of ring controversies and whatnot, there's no denying that Ultimate Warrior, despite his in-ring shortcomings, carried himself with a great intensity that managed to captivate millions around the world. I was never a huge fan but I did like to watch his work. His promos were as funny as they were intense and you could tell he put effort (in his own way) into everything he did. And like I said he had that charismatic aura about him that, similar to Goldberg, could draw you in to everything he did and said. Can't help but get a little excited whenever you hear that entrance theme hit.

I still can't get over the timing. It's just so shocking. Hall of Fame Sunday, came out (I thought looking fine) on Monday, dead on Tuesday. You can't take anything or anyone for granted.


----------



## COPkilla (May 20, 2010)

My thoughts go to his family.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *Just getting in from work and trying to find more info about Nancy Grace starting another anti-steroid campaign. It begins...again.*


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

just bought my copy of The Ultimate Warrior Ultimate Collection on blu ray can't wait till it comes so sad over this RIP Warrior


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I could not believe it, RIP Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

He was one of my two biggest childhood wrestling hero's along with Hulk Hogan. Truly unbelievable how close together his hall of fame induction and death happened. Stuff like that makes you wonder if certain things are just destiny and meant to be in this world. Either way I'm glad he at least got to say his side of the story at the hall of fame before he passed.

He kept his personal life so private for so many years. I had never seen his wife or young kids before they showed them at the hall of fame. I feel awful for them. Hate to see kids so young lose a parent.

R.I.P. Warrior.


----------



## European Uppercut (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm happy that for the most part this thread hasn't devolved into some massive fit about the Warrior - whether it be about his "workrate" or his personal life.

Wrestlemania weekend and the following RAW itself shows a great story of redemption. In the later years of his life, Warrior was able to patch up things with the company and the people that he has been feuding with for years now and receive a send off that he really deserved for his role in the history of professional wrestling. I know tons of people are wrestling fans BECAUSE of the Ultimate Warrior whether they are still fans today or fell off the bandwagon, and that counts for a whole hell of a lot when it all comes down to it.


----------



## 1980s (Jan 28, 2014)

Bret Hart just posted this on FB:

= = = 

"*I'm deeply saddened at the sudden passing of Jim Helwig, The Ultimate Warrior. I wish I'd been kinder to him in the last moments that we had this past weekend at WrestleMania 30. 

We did cross paths once or twice, but we were all so busy. I never went out of my way to see him, but if I could... I'd tell him he looked good. He looked content, and he looked like he'd finally found happiness within his children and his wife. He never ever harmed me nor did we really work with one another... I wish we had. 

His final ring promo breaks my heart. I've many fond memories of times we shared, only now do they pile up in my head. I'd also tell him that he was right, he never was such a bad guy. My thoughts are with his wife and children. I never thought his time would be so short.

I know one thing, I will never forget him. 
- Bret*"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

1980s said:


> Bret Hart just posted this on FB:
> 
> = = =
> 
> ...


What a sad and beautiful message :sad:. It's still hard to believe all of this has happened.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

1980s said:


> Bret Hart just posted this on FB:
> 
> = = =
> 
> ...


Bret is a classy guy always had respect for him


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

European Uppercut said:


> I'm happy that for the most part this thread hasn't devolved into some massive fit about the Warrior - whether it be about his "workrate" or his personal life.
> 
> Wrestlemania weekend and the following RAW itself shows a great story of redemption. In the later years of his life, Warrior was able to patch up things with the company and the people that he has been feuding with for years now and receive a send off that he really deserved for his role in the history of professional wrestling. I know tons of people are wrestling fans BECAUSE of the Ultimate Warrior whether they are still fans today or fell off the bandwagon, and that counts for a whole hell of a lot when it all comes down to it.


Very well said. I've enjoyed reading the comments on here and I've posted multiple times. I'm loving the love for Warrior, bless him


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As someone who has appreciated Jim "Warrior" Hellwig going back to his days as one-half of the Blade Runners in the UWF and as the Dingo Warrior in WCCW, I was stunned when I heard that he passed. 

I have to wonder with his speeches at the HOF and on RAW if he knew that his passing was coming. Just a very eerie coincidence, I suppose. It seems like those nights were a cleansing of his soul and he got to make amends, as he had been very angry at how he was portrayed and treated over the years. 

Couple of my favorite moments...obviously when he beat Hogan for the WWF title at WM 6, as I hated Hogan I was very happy to see him win. Plus, (and I've been unable to find this on Youtube) when he tore down the Brother Love set and then beat up Brother himself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

I still can't get over the fact that he's really gone. Watching the HOF, seeing him get his music played at WM30, and then that speech on RAW, it was so awesome. I was so excited when he mentioned he signed a multi-year deal with WWE. I'd been waiting since he disappeared in 96. Everything seemed to be coming together, and then this came out of nowhere. I'm sad cuz we'll never get to see him on TV or anywhere again, but then I think about the fact that at this very moment, his family is probably sitting at home mourning the fact that he's not there and won't ever be coming home. Sometimes life just isn't fair and makes no sense.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

RIP WARRIOR!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Not sure who did this photo but :


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Not sure who did this photo but :


It's amazing art. I'd add Rick Rude up there with Randy.


----------



## Starkidd (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi. does anyone know where to find the full HOF speech? thats like 45 minutes or something? 

such a tragic loss. my childhood hero. glad that he finnaly made peace with Hulk and the others.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Starkidd said:


> Hi. does anyone know where to find the full HOF speech? thats like 45 minutes or something?
> 
> such a tragic loss. my childhood hero. glad that he finnaly made peace with Hulk and the others.


check your inbox!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm gonna be leaving on Sunday on a 20 hour trip across the world (about 14 hours flying time). And one of the things I'm taking with me is the Warrior's new DVD. I haven't watched it and it should make for some emotional viewing on the way.


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Not sure who did this photo but :



saw this photo on twitter. beautiful


----------



## RadicalLiam (Oct 2, 2010)

I have no words to express my distress.
R.I.P.


----------



## BloodTells81 (Apr 11, 2014)

I got to meet him twice in '08 and in '11. Warrior was a very fan friendly man. He would have a line of about a 1,000 and yet he would take the time to shake your hand and talk to you for 5-10 mins. He didn't sit at table, he would stand the whole time, so he could look at you. When done taking a picture, he would tell you to look at your camera and make sure it came out ok, if not we'll take another one. 

F-ing Hell. He died walking to the car with his wife. So sad, his two daughters will now not have a father. That hurts the most, he loved his family above all. Just glad I got to expressed my love to him in person. Haven't watched wrestling since 2000-01, but it was never as special when Warrior wasn't around, he just brought this special aura to it, that was never matched by anyone else.

Too sad to speak but I agree with this word from word.
-----

Warrior found peace by healing old wounds, by honoring and embracing his wrestling career achievements and his loyal fans. People can call him whatever they want, but he was 100% genuine.

Warrior called it like he saw it, and wasn't afraid to speak up about it either. He was a very private man, but was also very humble and truly appreciative of his fans. He loved his wrestling persona, and anyone who followed his beliefs in life. It's very clear though, he loved his family above all else.......my heart goes out to them for their tragic loss.

I will miss him as the wrestling performer, but more so as a influence in my daily life. His loss is a bigger impact to me as a man of endless inspiration and dedication, but his words and wisdom will live on forever.

I will forever miss the man......and the ultimate legend.

There will never be another.........

Always a believer.

RIP Warrior


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't even find out about this until today.

RIP.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..This just happened again in the sky


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't believe this man! I was so happy to see him at the Hall of Fame, WrestleMania, RAW and finally him making peace with everyone just to wake up next day in the morning to see the sad news. R.I.P! There will never be another Ultimate Warrior, Randy Savage or Hulk Hogan. We should appreciate Hogan while he's still with us. One Warrior Nation!


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Not sure if someone mentioned it here yet, but I remember Warrior once saying something along the lines of "I swear, I will not die until I see The Undertaker's streak destroyed". Damn.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Made this video tribute to the Warrior...


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Kingy_85 said:


> Made this video tribute to the Warrior...


Fixed.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

RIP Warrior. What is sad was seeing him come out with his young daughters during his Hall of Fame induction


----------



## fan_tango (Apr 10, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Fandangoisking/status/455171393391702017
The Ultimate Tribute


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I just went to a wrestling show tonight in my town and they ding the bell ten times for the warrior and one of the wrestlers came out to warrior music with face paint on like warrior...it was great to see...I can't wait to see what they do on Monday raw for warrior


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> I just went to a wrestling show tonight in my town and they ding the bell ten times for the warrior and one of the wrestlers came out to warrior music with face paint on like warrior...it was great to see...I can't wait to see what they do on Monday raw for warrior


That's fantastic. Please tell me you got some pictures


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

yeah and I put them on my facebook page


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Legends Reunited


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

^ enaldo

Feels


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Legends Reunited


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

> TMZ reports that The Ultimate Warrior died from a massive heart attack, according to the medical examiner who conducted his autopsy last week.
> 
> Officials told TMZ that the cause of death was determined to be "Atherosclerotic/Arteriosclerotic Cardiovascular Disease" or heart disease.
> 
> The medical examiner classified Warrior's death as natural, meaning neither drugs nor alcohol were directly involved.


At least we know why he died now..


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Nancy Grace owes the Warrior family an apology.

- Vic


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*



> TMZ.com is reporting that The Ultimate Warrior's cause of death is officially ruled as a massive heart attack. The official cause from the coroner's office was "Atherosclerotic/Arteriosclerotic Cardiovascular Disease" or simply put, heart disease.
> 
> Officials classified the cause of death as "natural" which means that drugs or alcohol were not involved. I know there will be speculation that perhaps steroid use may have contributed and that is definitely possible but it should be noted that Warrior's father and grandfather also passed away in their 50's.


Source: http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/ultimate-warrior-s-cause-of-death-revealed

Regardless if there's proof of it being natural, I'm sure people out there are still going to believe the sole cause is roids.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Same shit killed Macho Man...


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*

As far as I'm concerned, you'd be a fool to dismiss steroids as being a contributory factor. I would never say they were the sole cause though.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*

For a guy who seemed to be so high octane all the time and putting his body through hell (Steroids or not) it is not surprising as a cause. Glad he was able to get into the HoF and make peace before he passed though


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*

Steroids contributed. But it wasn't the sole factor in his passing. RIP Warrior.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*

...Theres no denying he really took them, but then again it was a case of who WASN'T taking them back in the late 80s/90s rather than who was. 

I think sadly you could say the same about the roster today, save for Bryan & Punk you could say the rest are on special "vitamins" too, it's sad that this is the case but in this industry in the WWE you are always taught that you need to look the part, and this is what the guys will do to look the part and stay looking the part.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*

So many of these guys die of heart problems at such a young age. Odds are the steroids were the culprit. But it's for these guys to make that tradeoff. Steroids give them a richer shorter life. And that's what some want and are willing to sacrifice.

There's a very small chance it wasn't steroids. But yeah, it was the juice.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*

of course steroids didn't help him...but this is life...

let's hope his family can get overt this.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*



Arcturus said:


> ...Theres no denying he really took them, but then again it was a case of who WASN'T taking them back in the late 80s/90s rather than who was.
> 
> I think sadly you could say the same about the roster today, save for Bryan & Punk you could say the rest are on special "vitamins" too, it's sad that this is the case but in this industry in the WWE you are always taught that you need to look the part, and this is what the guys will do to look the part and stay looking the part.


I'd be surprised by anyone that doesn't. These guys have 0 downtime. There's no offseason. How the heck can they possibly take this beating and keep going every day.

It's gotta be a combo of speed and "vitamins" for these guys to keep up with the schedule.


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*

I thought wwe killed him. i mean they inducted him in hof just so that they can spike his drink and kill him, Must be tripleh idea


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

People will make a big deal out of it but this isn't news. We've known for many years that guys from his era were steroid users and may have paid the ultimate price for using them years later (no pun intended). 

The question to me is whether we will see a similar large number of wrestlers from today's era dropping dead when they hit their 40's and 50's now that WWE supposedly has this wellness policy and the talent is probably far more aware of the long-term risks of steroid use today than guys in the 80's were.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Warrior used steroids for years, not a big news...


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Ultimate Warrior's Cause of Death Revealed*



witcher said:


> I thought wwe killed him. i mean they inducted him in hof just so that they can spike his drink and kill him, Must be tripleh idea


God, ban this troll. Fuck.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Autopsy says it was from heart diseae 

http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/10782037/ultimate-warrior-died-cardiovascular-disease



> PHOENIX -- Former pro wrestler The Ultimate Warrior died of cardiovascular disease, authorities said Monday.
> 
> Maricopa County spokeswoman Cari Gerchick says that's the finding from an autopsy conducted Thursday by the county Medical Examiner's Office.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope Nancy Grace apologizes. Bringing up steroids the way she did so soon after his passing was incredibly disrespectful, she didn't even show a shred of decency while covering his death. No sympathy whatsoever for his grieving family was shown during that interview with DDP, all she tried to do was demonize the wrestling industry. 

Vile bitch.


----------



## HuskerTornado (Apr 5, 2014)

His dad and grandfather died in their 50s of heart related issues.

He talked about steroid use in the heyday, it wasn't the reason he died, but didn't help considering the family history.

In his HOF speech he spoke about life on the road, no time off and getting only 3 hours sleep a night for weeks and months at a time. Terrible stress on the heart.

It's just ridiculous how many idiots jumped to suicide and/or drug OD as the reason for his death. It's a shame that people can just come up with wild speculation and never get called on it when wrong.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I hadn't come to this forum or even heard the news. Watched him at WM and Raw. When the show started yesterday, I was speechless.

Rest in peace, Warrior, and may you look down from above on your family and friends, without pain.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Bartmanhomer said:


> Did the Ultimate Warrior died by natural causes?


He had a Arteriosclerotic Cardiovascular Disease 

Dying by "natural causes " means that drugs or alcohol were not involved in the cause of death...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Dearest Warriors,
> 
> It is with an absolutely broken heart I reach out to you. Since the passing of my husband, I have been fortunate enough to insulate my sweet girls and myself from the outside world. In this bubble we have grieved and continue to do so. For a week, I did not allow any television or media to seep through our cocoon. I was told, though, of the outpouring of love for my beloved husband and support for, as he always called us, his Warrior Girls. I can only say thank you.
> 
> ...


- Vic


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^ Tear inducing, man ... I'm really glad that The Warrior had a chance to become a part of the WWE again before his death. I can see how much it meant to him and even his wife and kids. His memory does indeed live on now and that comment about vindication shows just how hard Warrior and his family took the DVD and how much of an impact it had on their lives. 

This turned out to be a happy ending of sorts (of course, no child should grow up without their father) and I'm glad his wife reached out to let us know that they're coping with the death as well as people could under the circumstances.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Great letter from Dana. 

RIP Warrior!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Still haven't forgotten. R.I.P. Warrior. You'll always be a mentor to me.

"It's inevitable. One day, death wins. Until he does, why grant victory to him each day by going about your living like you are already DEAD?? Make death work hard to take you. While you are alive the days are for living, not dying. Your choice: DIE ONCE or DIE EVERYDAY. Always Believe."


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

its177 said:


> Still haven't forgotten. R.I.P. Warrior. You'll always be a mentor to me.
> 
> "It's inevitable. One day, death wins. Until he does, why grant victory to him each day by going about your living like you are already DEAD?? Make death work hard to take you. While you are alive the days are for living, not dying. Your choice: DIE ONCE or DIE EVERYDAY. Always Believe."


what an awesome quote! damn i wish he hadn't died. makes me wonder what he'd be doing for WWE at this time


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Probably accomplishing something we all wish we could lol.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn can't believe he's gone.


----------



## BloodTells81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's a nice tribute from PRO WRESTLING ILLUSTRATED by Al Castle.
-------


My Favorite Wrestler? That’s Easy …
THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR!
The sudden death of The Ultimate Warrior jolted the wrestling world. But for one who joined The Warrior Nation as a 12-year-old, Senior Writer Al Castle took the news particularly hard.
ESSAY BY AL CASTLE

IT’S A QUESTION you’ve probably asked, and answered, countless times:

Who is your favorite wrestler?

It sounds simple enough. But as I came of age in the wrestling business as a journalist and self-styled student of the business, it’s one I found myself eluding more and more.
“Well, nobody has a body of work like Shawn Michaels,” I might have replied. “Objectively speaking, Ric Flair has to be considered the greatest of all-time,” I’d say, continuing to dance around a straight answer.

But if you asked a 12-year-old Al Castle, he probably wouldn’t have let you finish the question before loudly proclaiming, “The Ultimate Warrior!” There’s a better than average chance he would have added a Warrioresque snort at the end of his reply for good measure.

That’s because long before I became versed in terms like “workrate” and “locker room politics” or learned to distinguish between a 3½-star match and a four-star match, the only thing I wanted out of my wrestling was fun. And wrestlers didn’t come any more fun than The Ultimate Warrior.

And so, it’s fair to say a little piece of my childhood died when I awoke one morning in April to find out that the Warrior had died at the age of 54—just 24 hours after reprising his legendary persona in a WWE ring for the first time in 18 years, and three nights after taking his rightful place in the WWE Hall of Fame.

And although the sadness that enveloped me surely could not compare to that felt by his mother, his wife, or his two young daughters—all of whom beamed with pride from the front row as they watched Warrior being honored days earlier—it is no less real. As legions of his fans similarly expressed after his death, Warrior had an immeasurable impact on my life, both personally and professionally.

There’s a direct line to be drawn from my boyhood fascination with the Ultimate Warrior to my subsequent interest in the business of pro wrestling to my pursuit of a journalism career to so many of the blessings I have in my life today.

For me, it began in April 1990. Like so many children of the ’80s, I grew up watching wrestling. But by 1990, Hulkamania had begun to wear out its welcome, and I had largely checked out. Then, my sixth-grade teacher lent me a VHS copy of WrestleMania 6. That night, I watched the Warrior and Hulk Hogan, before a record-setting 68,000 fans in the Toronto SkyDome, teach me the most important lesson I’d ever learn about the wrestling business: It’s all about telling a story.

And no more epic a tale had I ever seen told than in “The Ultimate Challenge,” when the Warrior, youthful and energetic, dethroned the longtime king of the WWF. Hogan, with tears in his eyes, retrieved the WWF championship belt from ringside, returned to the ring, and presented it to the Warrior with an emotional embrace. Warrior, who entered the match as the Intercontinental champion, stood on the second rope, holding aloft his two championship belts. His signature face paint a casualty of the war he had just survived, the only thing the Warrior wore on his face was pride. A signed, framed copy of the August 1990 issue of PRO WRESTLING ILLUSTRATED, featuring that iconic image, remains one of my most cherished possessions.

That match, more than anything else, is what made me fall in love with wrestling. The Ultimate Warrior was unlike any wrestler, or person for that matter, that I had ever seen before. Although the description of “real life super hero” may sound cliché, it applied almost literally for the Warrior—a character that was as well suited for the cover of a Marvel comic book as it was a wrestling ring.

His interviews were mesmerizing. Even when I didn’t totally understand what the Warrior was talking about, this much was clear: He was unbendingly determined to destroy anything in his path. And he did just that, time and time again—often in matches that were far better than historians give them credit for. In addition to his all-time classic bout with Randy Savage at WrestleMania 7, Warrior had memorable encounters with the likes of Rick Rude, The Honky Tonk Man, Ted DiBiase, Sgt. Slaughter, and Mr. Perfect. Yes, the Warrior sometimes benefited from working with opponents more fundamentally skilled than he was, but it was his star power and intensity that elevated those matches to another level.

The Warrior’s offense may have been raw, but nobody should have mistaken his lack of finesse for a lack of effort. He knew what fans wanted out of his character and he provided it. Whether it was his sound barrier-breaking sprints to the ring, his meticulously designed face paint and ring gear, or the sacrifices that were necessary to keep his body looking superhuman and keep his opponents held up high over his head, the Warrior’s dedication to the enigmatic character he created was unmatched.

And like few other wrestling characters in history, The Ultimate Warrior not only entertained fans, he inspired them. As kooky as the Warrior’s cosmic philosophizing sometimes seemed, the message, at its core, was one of self-empowerment, of approaching your goals with the kind of forward momentum with which the Warrior approached the ring.

The Warrior’s deep commitment to those beliefs and intense focus often manifested in social awkwardness. I witnessed that first-hand when I interviewed him in person six years ago. He was gracious and kind, but also ornery. Some of his peers found him aloof and disrespectful. As unapologetic as he was for his personality, Warrior made it clear in his Hall of Fame speech that his bad reputation in some circles sat heavy on his shoulders. He did sincerely appreciate all that wrestling gave him, and felt a deep bond with his brothers in the locker room. He was just wired differently than most of them.

Criticisms of the Warrior as a “bad wrestler” failed to acknowledge, or understand, what exactly wrestling is. The indestructible, unstoppable powerhouse is one of wrestling’s oldest, and most effective, paradigms. It’s been replicated time and again by everyone from The Road Warriors to Goldberg to Ryback. And the Ultimate Warrior was one of the best. As such, several current WWE stars, including Batista, Sheamus, and even Daniel Bryan, to name a few, count him as one of their biggest influences.

But, ultimately, like many eccentric artists, the Warrior worked not for the appreciation of critics or colleagues, but of his audience—an audience that erupted in cheers every time that thumping bassline tore through the arena speakers. Whatever you thought of The Ultimate Warrior’s act, it worked.

And so, for all his motivational speeches and teachings on the finer points of “destrucity,” the most important lesson The Ultimate Warrior may have ever imparted to the wrestling world is this: It’s okay to like what you like. If you believe in “Hustle, Loyalty, Respect,” then pay no mind to the “Cena sucks!” chants around you. If you think The Great Khali is awesome, don’t let anyone tell you otherwise. Cheer wildly for the good guys. Boo vehemently for the villains. In the end, wrestling is supposed to be fun.

And when somebody asks you, “Who is your favorite wrestler?,” don’t think about it too much. In your heart, you know who that is. It’s whoever inspires you the most, brings you to your feet, and leaves with you memories you will cherish forever.

For me, the answer is simple. My favorite wrestler is The Ultimate Warrior. He always has been. He always will be.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Was this seriously bumped, lol.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

He has to be the most over glorified, over rated wrestler in history now that he's no longer alive. He obviously had a memorable run and he said some well worded and inspirational things but he did *faaar* less than any legacy star/'WWE Legend' you can name and while he said these inspirational things, they existed in a bubble - it's not like he said these things then travelled the world doing inspirational things.

He had a short run during the 80s/start of the 90s, was not a success when put in the top spot, then carved out a living from name recognition ever after. It sucks that he died so young with such a young family but come on, now that the grieving period's over could we stop speaking like he was Ghandi?


----------

